#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-28
<stlsaint> greenjon: looking into python?
<stlsaint> greenjon: well pedro3005 is your man
<pedro3005> I think it's an excellent source of confusion and frustration
<stlsaint> pedro3005: LOL
<pedro3005> and I do not feel the need for yet another beginners introduction to Python
<stlsaint> pedro3005: today was my first time seeing it
<pedro3005> the only possible validity of such a page on the ubuntu wiki would be if it described the integration of ubuntu and python. then, it would be a great idea (if executed properly)
<greenjon> stlsaint: i'll have to keep that in mind >:D
<stlsaint> pedro3005: you ever work with zope3?
<pedro3005> never heard of that name
<stlsaint> i heard a few weeks back then came across it today in the python wiki...hrm, might be something interesting
<stlsaint> pedro3005: sweet.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AllanDay
<pedro3005> stlsaint, that's not supposed to be there is it?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: LOL..heck no!!
<greenjon> pedro3005: is python considered "coding" or "scripting"?
<stlsaint> greenjon: how dare you!
<stlsaint> greenjon: simply python is a programming language
<pedro3005> greenjon, it _is_ a scripting language, but nevertheless you may call if coding... I don't see both terms as mutually exclusive
<pedro3005> s/if/it/
<stlsaint> greenjon: just about every language is a scipting language
<stlsaint> NOT ALL are, but most
<greenjon> hmm on another irc server i chat on, a guy corrected me and said it's scripting
<pedro3005> uhh
<pedro3005> stlsaint, the hell man?
<stlsaint> que paso?
<pedro3005> there are lots of non-scripting languages
<stlsaint> DANG IT PEDRO!!!
<stlsaint> i said NOT ALL are sripting!!!!!
<stlsaint> STAY WITH ME BUDDY!!!!
<pedro3005> most of the languages a normal person is likely to have ever heard of are not scripting languages
<pedro3005> C (and its variations), Java, etc
<stlsaint> well: perl, python, ruby, php,.....
<stlsaint> pedro3005: you wanna fight?
<stlsaint> do ya...?
<greenjon> lol
<pedro_> stlsaint, shit man, I didn't know you could disconnect people from freenode
<pedro_> I'll stay out of your way :|
<stlsaint> THATS RIGHT!
<stlsaint> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language#Types_of_scripting_languages
<pedro3005> stlsaint, IT'S ONNNNNNNN
<pedro3005> according to the data in http://langpop.com/ , the three most famous languages are not scripting languages
 * greenjon says in his best announcer voice...
<greenjon> LLLLLLEEEEETTTTSSS GET READY TO RRRRUUUUMMMMBBLLLEEEE!!!
<pedro3005> greenjon, anyway, do you know any language?
<greenjon> pedro3005: used to work with vb 6 back in high school (8 years ago). haven't done any since
<greenjon> i guess you could say i'm starting out fresh
<pedro3005> greenjon, at least you have the concepts, like variables, if/else, etc
<greenjon> eh i didn't do too much work with it. just couldn't wrap my head around all of it :/
<pedro3005> greenjon, I recommend this: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html
<stlsaint> pedro3005: i recommend the school of UBT!! :D
<pedro3005> and don't let any Perl dude tell you Python sucks because IT ROCKS DAMN IT
<greenjon> hehe thanks pedro3005
<stlsaint> greenjon: theres a couple perl fellas in BT but dont let them itimidate you!!
<stlsaint> greenjon: (they have some pretty serious itimidation powers!!)
<greenjon> duly noted
<stlsaint> good
<stlsaint> alwasy stay vigilant
<pedro3005> yeah
<greenjon> BT being beginners team?
<pedro3005> there might be a perl programmer in your household! ta ta ta taaaaa
<stlsaint> greenjon: si senor
<greenjon> k
<greenjon> pedro3005: guaranteed to be no perl programmers around here lol
<greenjon> i'm the only computer nut in this house
<pedro3005> greenjon, then you are safe :D
<greenjon> :P
<stlsaint> greenjon: i know how you feel
<pedro3005> +1 - only computer dude in the house
<stlsaint> my wife runs ubuntu but she just wants it to be pretty, not code ready or anything,,,,just pretty!
<stlsaint> and she doesnt know why she likes ubuntu aside from the fact that i like it
<greenjon> stlsaint: lol i know what you mean. i still haven't convinced my fiancee to have a go with it even though she uses my laptop and i've got it dual booting xp and 10.04
<stlsaint> greenjon: touche, same here
<pedro3005> I installed ubuntu on an old laptop.. the folks use it now and then
<stlsaint> pedro3005: hehe
<pedro3005> stlsaint, I've been needing to get back on that bot :x
<stlsaint> crap, man your right, i need to as well...i left off with the plugin
<greenjon> the two of you seem to be some busy people
<greenjon> :)
<pedro3005> I sit around all day procrastinating
<stlsaint> pedro3005: ive been procrastination all day today ! :D
<pedro3005> :D
<greenjon> sounds like me lol
<greenjon> and being unemployed at the moment doesn't help much
<pedro3005> we can start the procrastinating club... we'll start tomorrow
<pedro3005> :P
<stlsaint> LOL
<greenjon> hehe
<stlsaint> greenjon: well learning linux will definately make you marketable!
<stlsaint> greenjon: id say get yourself a server or vps and start learning linux administration!
<greenjon> hmm that would make me quite marketable
<greenjon> never have done any server work before
<stlsaint> you can get a nice vps off fivebean site for 20 bucks a month if or get a small server for about 120
<greenjon> might be an interesting endeavor
<stlsaint> greenjon: make look at jobs on craigslist just for giggles and see how all of them are looking for linux personnel
<greenjon> lol nice
<stlsaint> im so lazy its just stupid! :D
<pedro3005> stlsaint, ok, I'll work on the bot first thing tomorrow!
<pedro3005> well, no, I have to watch the world cup game. but I'll work on it _right_ after the game!
<stlsaint> lol
<pedro3005> I just need to outline how exactly the permissions system will work
<pedro3005> it's a theoretical rather than practical problem
<stlsaint> im telling ya man lets run sqlite3
<stlsaint> lite3 or whatever that built in sql is
<stlsaint> i forget that fast...see lazy has its downside! :D
<pedro3005> do you know how to use it?
<pedro3005> I'd have to learn it
<stlsaint> pedro3005: heck no, id have to learn
<stlsaint> i know its effective though
<stlsaint> pedro3005: maybe we should take this to -dev...
<stlsaint> pedro3005: i got snova talking, maybe he can shed some light
<greenjon> what kind of bot are you guys talking about?
<pedro3005> an IRC bot
<stlsaint> greenjon: built with PYTHON!!! FTW!!
<greenjon> hehe cool
<greenjon> sounds like a fun project
<pedro3005> greenjon, yeah, learn python quick so you can join
<pedro3005> :P
<greenjon> lol i don't think i could learn quick enough :(
<stlsaint> greenjon: sure you can...its really easy
<pedro3005> greenjon, check it out https://launchpad.net/failbot
<stlsaint> thats why i choose to learn it....heck i dont even really know it i just pretend to! :D
<greenjon> lol
 * phillw or you can learn a really useful language like php --->  runs :-D
<stlsaint> LOL
<stlsaint> GET"EM!!
<greenjon> ^^
 * phillw unexpected " at line 0
<stlsaint> whats the output error?
<stlsaint> phillw: particular objects i mean??
<stlsaint> :P
<pedro3005> PHP?!!!!
<pedro3005> you must be kidding me
<pedro3005> phillw, go back to MySQL and leave the _real_ coders alone
<pedro3005> :P
<phillw> stlsaint: well, that sort of depends if what version of php.config you are suing
<phillw> *using*
<pedro3005> phillw, talk about frivolous lawsuit
<phillw> php runs in both foramts http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4#p77  kinda cute :p
<phillw> *formats*
<stlsaint> phillw: php   geesh who are you!?!?
<phillw> stlsaint: some one learning it :-D
<stlsaint> hehe
<phillw> not doing _too_ badly, got my 'AAA' badge for accessibilty, something I do not think python knows ;-)
<phillw> http://mgjuddltd.co.uk/contact.php
<zkriesse> phillw: PING!! Emergency!
<ikt> what's up?
<zkriesse> hi ikt !
<zkriesse> ikt: a forum error on phillw's forum
<phillw> zkriesse: there is an error with the server#
<zkriesse> phillw: i figured
<phillw> I am the line with the server people now
<phillw> 24/7 support :-D
<zkriesse> phillw: sweet
<zkriesse> that's rockin
<zkriesse> hey PD187
<PD187> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse> PD187: sorry that i deleted switch2nix
<PD187> I should probably take it off my autojoin then.
<zkriesse> PD187: :D
<stlsaint> zkriesse: switch2nix?
<zkriesse> PD187: open a pm with me and we can discuss this
<zkriesse> stlsaint: yeah...i got rid of it
<stlsaint> what was it?
<stlsaint> for?
<zkriesse> stlsaint: personal channel for me/friends
<stlsaint> aye
<zkriesse> stlsaint: due to my responsibilities in many channels i just can't manage keeping that up
<stlsaint> zkriesse: how many channels do you have?
<PD187> I have 17 in this client...
<PD187> granted I never speak in most of them...
<PD187> 23 on the other :O
<zkriesse> stlsaint: you mean how many channels do i join?
<stlsaint> manage/own
<zkriesse> Oh, I manage #ubuntu-beginners-wiki and that's about it...
<zkriesse> i join/take part in 18 on freenode and 1 on GIMPNet
<stlsaint> zkriesse: you a GIMP guru?
<PD187> Oh, manage/own?  technically 2 for me then :-\
<zkriesse> stlsaint: I'm going to be working with the GNOME team eventually
<stlsaint> gnome team as in doing what?
<stlsaint> editing gnome?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: ^
<stlsaint> aye nevermind
<zkriesse> editing gnome docs and such yeah
<zkriesse> sorry..i'm checking college courses
<that_guy_> hi, does any one here know how to install games from cd using wine?
<that_guy_> its star wars best of pc
<that_guy_> hello??
<that_guy_> when i install star wars republic commando, and run it i get a blank pop up window...
<that_guy_> help!!
<geirha> Never heard of that game. You might have more luck in #winehq
<that_guy_> how do i go there?
<kermiac> that_guy_: these sites might help
<kermiac> that_guy_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7255
<kermiac> damn..
 * kermiac goes back to watching tv
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<kermiac> hey duanedesign :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: There hasn't been many U1 bugs the last couple of days :)
<guest999999999> morning - trying to chroot in a livecd and get chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error any help please
<duanedesign> kermiac: are their any other packages you work on?
<_ting_> hi
<_ting_> anyone around ?
<_ting_> i have a question
<_ting_> why not can i do export in a script?
<_ting_> bash script
<_ting_> i have a few lines like this: export CFI_INSTALL=FULL_PATH_TO_WHATEVER
<duanedesign> hello _ting_
<duanedesign> _have you you figured out your BASH script?
<_ting_> i am sorry duanedesign
<_ting_> i was out of my computer
<_ting_> how can i figure out my Bash Sell ?
<duanedesign> _ting_: when you execute a script it can not effect the enviroment of the parent. That might be what you are running in to?
<_ting_> yes
<_ting_> i want to run a script to create and update a few env variales
<_ting_> so is it not possible ?
<duanedesign> _ting_: If you really want your script to affect the parent shell's environment, run the script as ./script
<_ting_> but i am running like this
<_ting_> using ./
<_ting_> but not effect at all
<_ting_> that is why i am wondering what i am doing wrong
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> _ting_: try:  source myscript
<_ting_> source ?
<_ting_> umm ok
<_ting_> so instead of running myscript using ./, i have to run it using source ?
<duanedesign> yeah the synonym for the source command is '.'
<duanedesign> so instead of ./ use source
<_ting_> ok thanks
<duanedesign> should do the same thing. Maybe one will work
<geirha> source myscript and source ./myscript is not the same
<_ting_> ok
<geirha> The first one will search for myscript in PATH
<_ting_> it is woring now
<_ting_> thanks duanedesign
<geirha> The second will only look for it in the current dir
<_ting_> now my script is working using source
<duanedesign> ok great!
<_ting_> now i can update and create new env. variales
<thomas_whitaker> hello
<hobgoblin> hello
<thomas_whitaker> new to the site. i'm looking for some help with 10.04 netbook remix. got myself into some trouble messing with auto login
<hobgoblin> never played with the remix - but what have you done to the login?
<thomas_whitaker> well i just tried to change it to autologin, as opposed to password required. after reboot got a whole set of errors : could not update iceauthority file, there is a problem with the configuration server, and nautilus could not create /home/thomas/desktop...
<thomas_whitaker> thought i was on to something here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/269215   but couldnt get the fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 269215 in gconf (Ubuntu) "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) (affects: 16) (dups: 3) (heat: 102)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: have a look through this one - fairly old now - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1021106
<hobgoblin> but you can unset the autologin thing - gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf  and change the autologin line to False
<thomas_whitaker> i managed to do that, changed it to false but still can not get log in to reappear. it automatically logs me in. not sure how?
<hobgoblin> me neither then
<hobgoblin> were all the errors you got permission ones?
<thomas_whitaker> how can you tell if it is permission
<hobgoblin> usually it says so I seem to remember - I have had the same thing in the past
<thomas_whitaker> it doesnt say just grey box w/text and one option "close" for the iceauthority
<thomas_whitaker> the nautilus error does say permissions needed
<thomas_whitaker> i tried messing w/ sudo chmod a+rwx /tmp  but kept getting error on that command, not sure why
<hobgoblin> did you go to the link I gave above?
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dmrcErrors might also end up being useful
<thomas_whitaker> i did go there but, doesn't look quite right. i don't think its dmrc either... did you click on my link? it explains my problem exactly if you go to comment  #55
<thomas_whitaker> i can't seem to get access to /tmp
<hobgoblin> did you try chmod and chown on the .ice authority file
<hobgoblin> and no I didn't read the comment in the bug report - I rarely do - not so easy to see who's answering who there
<thomas_whitaker> says ICEauthority 'no such file or directory' with chown
<thomas_whitaker> is there any easy way to see what exactly my user name is?
<hobgoblin> open a terminal = the prompt should say something like bert@bert-something - bert's the username
<thomas_whitaker> that's what i thought... this looks promising http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9016355
<hobgoblin> anyway - good luck - I'm off now - hopefully there's someone from the team awake - they are the voiced people - maybe ping one of them if no-one appears - but bear in mind we are all volunteers
<thomas_whitaker> of course, appreciate the service
<thomas_whitaker> is anyone able to pick up on this problem with me?
<thomas_whitaker> my problem is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9016355 but can't find fix
<thomas_whitaker> anyone free to help?
<holstein> thomas_whitaker: have you tried making a new user?
<thomas_whitaker> no, how would i do tha
<holstein> well, you should think about this as one of the last efforts
<holstein> backing up your home folder
<holstein> creating a new user
<holstein> and deleting that one
<thomas_whitaker> ok, this whole problem arose when i simply changed to auto login, ran some updates and booted. so really frustrating
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i read
<holstein> im auto-login with no problems
<holstein> but i did not encrypt anything
<holstein> is this a notebook?
<thomas_whitaker> yes
<thomas_whitaker> toshiba nb 205
<holstein> did you encrypt the /home?
<holstein> at install?
<thomas_whitaker> i think so at install
<thomas_whitaker> i saw the thread for that, but it looks way over my head, decrypting that is
<holstein> just curious... why would you encrpyt the home, and later want to bypass that with auto-login?
<holstein> thats going to be the deal
<thomas_whitaker> i didn't know what it meant to encrypt the home? it was the default setting at install if i remember
<holstein> AH
<holstein> could be
<holstein> its handy for noteboos
<holstein> books*
<holstein> security-wise
<holstein> well, i bet that would work
<thomas_whitaker> so i should give this a shot you think? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How
<holstein> that
<holstein> then the user thing
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> thats a drag
<thomas_whitaker> yea, it was a relatively fresh install so i might just start over
<holstein> i was going to say
<holstein> if you dont have any data your worried about
<holstein> a fresh install is probably just as fast
<holstein> and this time, you can read EVERYTHING during install
<holstein> and google the terms you dont understand
<thomas_whitaker> and it would probably reassure me of possible later glitches
<thomas_whitaker> haha, that's good advice. so would you say encrypt the home?
<thomas_whitaker> i'm not worried about sensitive data
<holstein> its a security measure
<holstein> if someone were to steal your notebook
<holstein> if your going to have auto-login
<holstein> you dont need it
<holstein> i dont usually do it
<holstein> but i would if i had sensitive data on me netbook
<thomas_whitaker> yea, ok well thanks for the advice.. i had another question : does ubuntu require an antivirus?
<holstein> ubuntu doesnt require anything really
<holstein> you mean, is ubuntu a security risk out-of-the-box like windows?
<holstein> something you need to add antivirus to?
<thomas_whitaker> yes
<holstein> i urge you to read, and do research, and make your own decisions BUT
<holstein> ive read that linux boxes running with windows boxes on the same network
<holstein> those people usually run antivirus on the linux boxes
<holstein> to keep them from passing something to the windows boxes
<holstein> do i run antivirus? no
<thomas_whitaker> ok.. ill look into it. like i said, i'm new but really like the mission of linux, not to mention the look and feel of the os
<thomas_whitaker> so much better than windows... if it weren't for these pesky glitches
<holstein> it gets easier
<thomas_whitaker> thanks
<pjarnahom> how to configure broadcom bluetooth....
<duanedesign> pjarnahom: is it not showing up at all?
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<_CommandeR_> Anyone got any solutiion about wubi going into c:/Windows/sysnative/bcdedit.exe instead of system32 ?
<_CommandeR_> this = http://bayimg.com/LAncFaACg what do :(
<phillw> _CommandeR_: I'd suggest heading over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=313 that is the section of the main forum dedicated to wine, I don't think too many on here have experience of wine
<_CommandeR_> phillw, Wine?
<_CommandeR_> what
<zkriesse> WineHQ
<_CommandeR_> why wine :P
<_CommandeR_> its wubi :P
<phillw> sorry --- blonde moment !!!!
<_CommandeR_> hahaah
<_CommandeR_> :P
 * phillw makes note to read more carefully :-)
<_CommandeR_> How could you even remotely think its wine :P
<hobgoblin> is there not a wubi channel?
<_CommandeR_> nop... :/
<_CommandeR_> posted recently in ubuntu forums hopes to get the wubi dev on it maybe.
<hobgoblin> there should be a channel
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: got a link?
<thomas_whitaker> hey all, i'm back with a partition question if someone can help
<hobgoblin> I can as I am back now :)
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9522206#post9522206
<edwin-sv> hi, someone have made work a plugin to see spreadsheet in IE6 inside Ubuntu (installed with PlayOnLinux)?
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: don't bump it and if you've had no bites in 24 hours ping me and I will move it to general
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, sure will
<hobgoblin> unfortunately it's all the help I can give you - as I wander off muttering about wubi
<_CommandeR_> hoes that it will get bites before the 30 or the first
<_CommandeR_> hopes **
<_CommandeR_> haha :P
<_CommandeR_> getting to Roskilde Festival in few days :P
<hobgoblin> it's an international forum - which is why we like 24 hours before a bump
<thomas_whitaker> i have a dual boot windows/10.04 netbook remix , trying to reinstall ubuntu but can't figure out partition screen. how can i delete old version of ubuntu and replace with new
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: are you in the installer now?
<hobgoblin> or at least the livecd
<_CommandeR_> he ran away
<hobgoblin> he'll be back
<_CommandeR_> like all do :)
<hobgoblin> simple enough issue anyway = even zack could do it without pointing at a wiki page :D
<thomas_whitaker> commander, hobgoblin any suggesetions for me?
<_CommandeR_> ^
<_CommandeR_> ^^
<Silver_Fox_> I hope so
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: yea - are you in the installler now?
<thomas_whitaker> yes
<hobgoblin> assuming you are - please open a terminal and paste the result of the following to paste.ubuntu.com - give us the link
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: are you at the partition stage - if so pick MANUAL and hang on
<thomas_whitaker> if i open the installer i can't access the chat room
<hobgoblin> not ethernet then?
<thomas_whitaker> wait a tic, think i got it
<thomas_whitaker> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x22a222a2     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        9604    77142386    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda2           
<thomas_whitaker> wait thats not right
<zkriesse> !pastebin | thomas_whitaker
<ubot2> thomas_whitaker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: I think we been there before :D
<hobgoblin> I gave you the paste.ubuntu.com adress a few lines up
<thomas_whitaker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/456554/
<thomas_whitaker> sorry sorry
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: k -all cool - start the installer go to manual partitioning
<thomas_whitaker> ok im there
<hobgoblin> when you have the next window open - pick sda5 - then close to bottom of window - edit partition
<hobgoblin> opens new window - use as drop down - ext4 - mount point drop down - pick / - then exit that window
<hobgoblin> partition window refreshes - make sure that sda5 has ext and / against it
<thomas_whitaker> i have change, delete, revert as options
<hobgoblin> what?
<hobgoblin> never had that - ever in hundreds of installs
<thomas_whitaker> if i click manual partitions (advanced) then click forward
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: unless you'd already started the process and are now changing it I guess
<hobgoblin> yea - must be in manual partitioning
<thomas_whitaker> i have new partition table, add, change delete revert
<thomas_whitaker> i shouldn't be there?
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: I have no idea what you did before you got there - you can just exit the installer and start again = though I'd appreciate a screenshot
<thomas_whitaker> http://imagebin.org/103192
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: go back and pick manual
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: ty for the screenie - picture paints a thousand words
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: hi to you - long time no speaky :)
<thomas_whitaker> hobgoblin: this is prev sn http://imagebin.org/103194
<thomas_whitaker> if i click manual it takes me to first screen shot
<hobgoblin> mmm - k exit the installer then - start it up again
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: hang on - that is right - sorry long day - select sda5 and then change - I'm sure it used to say edit
<hobgoblin> better to be safe in the end I guess :) you;d swear if I lost your windows ...
<hobgoblin> ooh - run away :(
<hobgoblin> welcome back - thought you hated me :)
<thomas_whitaker> sorry hobgoblin, disconnected : ok so i selected change on the sda5
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: in the use as box - pick ext4, in the mountpoint box pick / and tick the format box
<thomas_whitaker> done
<hobgoblin> exit - save or whatever the prompt is now
<thomas_whitaker> ok back at main partition screen
<hobgoblin> sda5 should have / ext4 and format enabled
<hobgoblin> nothing else should have anything against it
<thomas_whitaker> roger that
<hobgoblin> k - forward
<thomas_whitaker> so just to double check you know what im trying to do right? just replace an old copy of ubuntu with new
<hobgoblin> we are installing the new one over the top of the old one = the original install was on sda5  - we have juts told the installer to format that partition, use it as ext4 (filetype) and install the root system to that partition
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: I was playing with the minimal today doing the same thing about 6 times ...
<hobgoblin> kept entering at the worng time instead of tab ;)
<thomas_whitaker> hob: this whole issue arose because i tried to switch to auto log in with a decrypted home file and the system didn't like it. any recc for log in specs
<Bodsda> hey hobgoblin :)
<hkc94501> I want to mount a filesystem on /home but I am having difficulty getting a consistent copy of the current contents of /home onto the new filesystem.  I used rsync -a to copy to the new filesystem, then I added the new mount to /etc/fstab but when I rebooted with the new filesystem in place Gnome reported inconsistencies and would not start.
<Bodsda> hkc94501: define 'inconsistencies'
<hkc94501> I got some error dialogs popping up when Gnome was starting.  I would have to do it again and take notes to say exactly what, sorry for the poor information.
<Bodsda> hkc94501: no worries, the likelihood is that gnome is looking for things like Xauthority Xdefaults etc.
<thomas_whitaker> hobgoblin : system installing now, thanks for your help, your a gentleman and a scholar
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: I did catch the scrollback on that - I was here for a short while earlier with you
<hobgoblin> thomas_whitaker: you are welcome :)
<hkc94501> I'm thinking that I should probably do the rsync from single user mode (Does ubuntu do single user mode?  I'm an old Unix guy and don't speak Linux too well.;-))
<Bodsda> hkc94501: it would be useful to have those error messages though. The issue is not with the destination of the old /home, but of the config files that it is expecting to be in ~/
<_CommandeR_> Guys, how do you make an entry in grub to for example start in terminal mode only and launch a server application ?
<hkc94501> Bosada: thanks.  I think I will try doing the rsync from recovery mode so Gnome isn't running.  If I still have trouble I will come back with detailed messages.  Many thanks!
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: you would change the default selection to be recovery mode (single user as kernel boot option) then launch the service/app as a startup program
<Bodsda> hkc94501: see you soon :)
<_CommandeR_> hm but will this startup also go upp when i launch in normal mode Bodsda ?
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: quite probably
<_CommandeR_> Hm, but is there no way to make it when i only launch it in grub?
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: I would suggest not doing this from grub, but do it based upon user login, that way you can specify startup apps per user
<_CommandeR_> hm, because i want to make an srcds linux server on my laptop.
<Bodsda> srcds?
<_CommandeR_> Valve Source server
<Bodsda> *shrugs* :) - _CommandeR_ have you thought about having another installation on the same drive. That way you could have different startup apps based on grub selections
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, hm, there should be a way though, My friend had a same server by just lauching it in grub menu that entered a terminal.
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: lets have a quick google then... one sec
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: does it have to be before the user logs on?
<_CommandeR_> would be great if it would :)
<hobgoblin> I was in one that like recently on the forum
<_CommandeR_> about this ?
<hobgoblin> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519013you might get some ideas following this one
<hobgoblin> the one I was in I closed ;)
<_CommandeR_> you are gold :)
<edwin-sv> someone have made work a plugin to see spreadsheet in IE6 inside Ubuntu (installed with PlayOnLinux)?
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, hm but still no answer to his questions.
<Bodsda> this is rediculous.... if ubuntu didnt balls up the single user mode
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, what do you mean ?
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: there used to be a default grub line that just dropped to text mode. No GUI, which would have been perfect here
<hobgoblin> make a custom one perhaps then make it default
<_CommandeR_> in grub.cfg?
<Bodsda> could do, if grub didnt balls up their config file :)
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: works fine here :)
<Bodsda> meun.lst is the old one, that was magic, grub.cfg is a mess and I can't enthuse myself to learn it
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: no - make it in the 40_custom file
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: I totally agree with that
<hobgoblin> I've only bothered with a few bits of grub2
<_CommandeR_> hobgoblin, Say what now?
 * Bodsda would edit grub.cfg, but he loves messing with conf files
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: add it to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: which is fine till there's agrub update
<_CommandeR_> what should i add there ?
<hobgoblin> tyry adding whatever was the old line that Bodsda is talking about
<Bodsda> baah, edit the main one :)
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, what whas the line you were talking a but ?
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: the line already exists (it is called 'recovery mode')
<hobgoblin> Bodsda: oic - you want the old one without the root menu
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, recoverymode gives me a nice menu to select few things etc. You mean by Root "drop to root shell prompt" ?
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: keep an eye out for drs305 on here - he might well know how to do that with grub2 if no-one else pisk it up
<hobgoblin> I'm off now - night all
<_CommandeR_> night oi/
<Bodsda> _CommandeR_: yeah, that interactove bollacks is how they screwed that up, it used to drop straight to a shell prompt rather then that menu
<_CommandeR_> hm
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, hm i did a menu entry, now i need to launch linux without gdm etc.
<hkc94501> Bosada: Thanks for the help earlier about mounting a filesystem on /home.  Problem turned out to be that there was an additional home directory on the mounted filesystem.  So the result of the mount was not /home/username but /home/home/username  so no surprise that things couldn't find their configuration files.  Everything's working now that I removed that extra directory.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-29
<newboon2age_> Hey all, I need support -- my laptop is stuck  on the plymouth boot splash http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, maybe you could give the output of "cat /etc/udev/rules.d/80-canon_mfp.rules"?
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay, let me go get it...
<pedro3005> "The value of variable $myhostname is "blahblah", but should have been a fully qualified domain name;" ...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay i posted it on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, you could try temporarily uninstalling amavis, as it seems to be having issues
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: so you mean like just use synaptics to uninstall it?
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, yeah
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: ok, checking into that now...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay its doing it.  with the rules file, do you think it should be ATTR (event device) or ATTRS (parent device)?
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, not sure, but I doubt that is causing it not to boot
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay, i'm trying ATTR ...  So should i reboot now, or are there other things we should do first?
<pedro3005> reboot, I guess
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: here goes...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: looks stuck
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, anything different in the logs?
<Phrea> is there a way to install Apache on something else than / ?
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay i'll log in.  which ones should i check?
<Phrea> I've got loads of stuff to share on an ntfs disk, and I'd love to just share it via Apache
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, bootlog
<Phrea> I know how to share via the apache server, but I can't seem to redirect it to my mp3 dir [which is a partition on an ntfs disk]
<Phrea> I tried editing the files to /media/mp3/
<Phrea> didn't work
<Phrea> ANYTHING is ok, so long as my contacts can reach it via their browser [www/ip, NOT FTP]
<Phrea> I do not care about what http server it is
<Phrea> http://i.imgur.com/GCk5M.png the highlighted disk/partition is the one I want to share
<Phrea> it's all legal content
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: had to reboot, sorry for the delay... it'll be a bit longer
<Phrea> what's the FULL path to say /media/mp3? [device seems to be /dev/sdb]
<pedro3005> /dev/sdb/media/mp3 I guess
<Phrea> ...can't be...
<Phrea> THAT simple?
<Phrea> I'm about to feel a fool, aren't I...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: I reposted it, but it doesn't look right, so i think i'm going to boot again, wait longer and check again.
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: i reposted it... this time its feeding debub something about slapd.  don't know what it is but probably not something i really need...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: i'm looking up slapd, its related to  lldap and probably was installed when i was playing around with ebox.  i'll try to  uninstall it...
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: okay i uninstalled slapd and virtualbox 3.2, and reintalled postgres (due to some messages i saw),  now rebooting
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: still seems to be stalling...
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, :/
<pedro3005> Man, I guess I wouldn't know. you should await any answers at the forums
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: where do i look to find out what programs are getting automatically started, cuz i didn't consciously tell postgress or slapd or some of these other things to autostart.
<pedro3005> newboon2age_, try System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: i know about that one and i'll check it again, but is there a script that i should look at?
<pedro3005> not that I'm aware of, but what do I know
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: a LOT more than me. :)
<seidos> newboon2age_, I think initialization scripts are in /etc/init.d
<seidos> or something
<newboon2age_> seidos: ty, i'll check that
<seidos> though rc.d rings a bell :|
<seidos> newboon2age_, you can try using grep to search /etc/init.d/ for text that matches the programs you're interested in
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: one thing i just found was that in startup apps the network manager was checked, even though i'd removed (at least parts of) it and replaced it with wicd.
<seidos> newboon2age_, oh yeah, startup apps
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: also wicd was checked.  So having both nm and wicd on at the same time, that could have had an effect.
<seidos> newboon2age_, were you having networking troubles?
<newboon2age_> seidos: at one point i was, although that seemed to go away.  now just the problem with getting stuck on the plymouth boot splahs indefinitely.
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: rebooting...
<seidos> newboon2age_, good luck
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: seems stuck...
 * seidos hates splash screens :|
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: while i'm at it, does anyone know how to turn off the  splash?
<seidos> newboon2age_, I think you hit esc at the grub menu
<seidos> then e to edit the line you are booting from, and remove "quiet splash"
<newboon2age_> seidos: okay, next time i boot i'll try that.
<newboon2age_> seidos: does that mean everything in the init.d directory gets started?
<seidos> newboon2age_, I can't say for sure, but I think so.
<newboon2age_> seidos: wow!
<seidos> newboon2age_, don't get *too* excited, I don't know for sure
<seidos> and I'm not really sure how to check
<seidos> I guess a google search
<seidos> newboon2age_, well, it looks like if you have a script you want to run at startup, you put it in /etc/init.d/  so everything that is marked executable should run at startup
<newboon2age_> seidos: in the plymouth-log file it says "the script your are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the $COMMAND utility, e.g. $COMMAND $JOB
<seidos> newboon2age_, you lost me with plymouth-log
<newboon2age_> seidos: So what i get from that is there are two different startup methods, the older one w/ init.d and the newer one with Upstart
<seidos> newboon2age_, maybe, I don't know.  I don't have a "plymouth-log" on my system.  I'm not sure what an "upstart" job is
<seidos> there doesn't appear to be a $COMMAND utility with a man page
<newboon2age_> seidos: i think Upstart is the new way of doing startup jobs.  i  saw something about it on the forums or web...
<newboon2age_> seidos: it says Usage: upstart-job JOB COMMAND
<seidos> newboon2age_, I don't have Upstart, I'm using 9.04.  You're using 10.04?
<newboon2age_> seidos: yes, that's probably something that was added in Karmic
<newboon2age_> anyway plymouth-log is  one of the scripts in init.d
<seidos> ah, strange
<newboon2age_> pedro3005: seidos: i reposted my current boot.log and dmesg at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<stlsaint> Guest10247: sup man
 * seidos waves at stlsaint 
<seidos> pedro3005, this gspace add on is pretty nice
<seidos> I like it better than ubuntu-one I think
<pedro3005> cool
<seidos> newboon2age_, an idea while I'm reading this post, have you tried typing startx from the shell?
<newboon2age_> seidos: no, i can try it.  Do you mean after it stalls, but before restarting gdm?
<seidos> you wrote that you can get to tty1-5
<newboon2age_> seidos: pedro3005: i posted the Xorg.log also
<seidos> I was thinking from within tty1 or something
<seidos> newboon2age_, ^^
<newboon2age_> seidos: yes, so boot, and when it stalls go to tty1 and do startx rather than restarting gdm? (knowing that gdm is stalled in the background of course)
<seidos> pedro3005, I take it back on gspace, it looks like I can't save files > 19MB, which excludes my ~400MB tar backup file
<seidos> newboon2age_, I'm not sure if gdm is stalled in the background, are you saying x is starting without gnome?
<pedro3005> seidos, too bad :/
<seidos> newboon2age_, I was thinking that gdm was failing to load, not that it was stuck trying to load.  but it doesn't matter, if you startx, you could at least see how far x gets before it fails
<seidos> newboon2age_, might give you some more clues to what's going on under the hood
<newboon2age_> seidos: oh i gotcha
<newboon2age_> seidos: i think i found previously when i tried a gdm start command that it said gdm was already running.  Then instead i did restart and it worked.
<seidos> newboon2age_, what was the gdm start command?
<newboon2age_> seidos: i think it was sudo service gdm start
<seidos> never heard of it :|
 * seidos tries it
<seidos> it worked :|
<newboon2age_> seidos: yes that was it and it says 'start: Job is already running: gdm'
<newboon2age_> seidos: i rebooted, and when i tried startx, it gave "Gatal server error: Server is already active for display 0, If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.S0-lock and start again.
<newboon2age_> seidos: i meant Fatal, not Gatak
<newboon2age_> seidos: i meant Fatal, not Gatal
<seidos> newboon2age_, I dunno if I can really help without having lucid installed.  It looks like things might be too different, I dunno though.  I haven't finished reading your forum post :|
<seidos> newboon2age_, here's an idea, you could try another window manager, like xfce, see if it boots, if it doesn't, then you know the problem is probably in xorg
<newboon2age_> seidos: if there's any diagnostic info like logs you want me to post, just let me know
<seidos> newboon2age_, maybe I should finish reading this forum post before I recommend anything, I'm just trying to think of what I would do
<newboon2age_> seidos: Phrea: i just posted the dpkg log, since the problems started after the upgrade manager ran a 'dist-upgrade' and required a restart.
<seidos> newboon2age_, I read the xorg log, I didn't see any errors in it
<seidos> newboon2age_, I hate to ask, but have you tried fail safe mode?
<newboon2age_> seidos: i'm not sure what it is
<newboon2age_> seidos: how do i do that?
<seidos> before it boots, grub gives you an option to select fail safe mode
 * seidos scratches his head
<seidos> you might have to hit esc to show it.  sorry, haven't done it in awhile.
<seidos> I'm pretty sure lucid still has failsafe mode
<seidos> newboon2age_, I don't know, but if plymouth is causing the problem maybe you can disable it or remove it
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. Evolution runs the setup assistant, even though I've already set up an account. Any idea what's happening?
<newboon2age_> seidos: last time i booted i tried to remove the quiet splash, but must have done something wrong because i still got the splash.
<newboon2age_> seidos: i did try reinstalling plymouth, but it didn't change the symptoms.  i saw references to a plymouth log but i don't know how to turn it on.
<seidos> newboon2age_, well, without more information on plymouth, AND without having it installed, I don't think I can be of any more help.  I'm basically out of ideas.
<seidos> if I think of anything I can let you know
<newboon2age_> seidos: while i'm looking at the dpkg log could you please look up anything you can find about plymouth log like how to turn it on, where it is located, etc?
<seidos> newboon2age_, I was looking on the forums to see if anyone else was having trouble with plymouth.  I found a few articles, they recommended against turning it off.  Well, let me ask you this, how do you *know* the problem is with plymouth?  I'll see what I can find on the plymouth log
<newboon2age_> seidos: i reallly am not at all sure that the problem is with plymouth.
<newboon2age_> seidos: if i can get it to not show the splash though that might help
<seidos> newboon2age_, were you able to remove "quiet splash" in grub?
<newboon2age_> seidos: last time i booted i tried to remove the quiet splash, but must have done something wrong because i still got the splash.
<seidos> newboon2age_, what did you do to remove quiet splash?
<newboon2age_> seidos: i did as you said, but after i made the change i wasn't sure if there was something to do to save the change.  i couldn't find one and i think i hit esc and went back to the main menu.  So i don't think i did it right.
<seidos> newboon2age_, hmmm, there might be a way to save.  I'm not sure.  I did a web search, couldn't find anything on lucid lynx
<newboon2age_> seidos: i think it said something about supporting e-macs style editing.  do you know how to save in e-macs?
<seidos> newboon2age_, I don't use emacs, I've used vim and nano
<newboon2age_> seidos: okay, i'm going to try rebooting again...
<seidos> newboon2age_, I couldn't find any information on what file to edit to remove the splash screen.  the only way I know is how I told you.  good luck
<newboon2age_> seidos: about to reboot...
<newboon2age_> seidos: okay that time i still didn't figure out how to save, but i just did the cntl-x to reboot w/o the 'splash quiet' line and lo and behold it got to the gdm logon successfully.  cautious optimism here...
<tenach> ello.
<newboon2age_> tenach: ello... still working on that prob we were working on the other day, though it seems there might be a breakthrough...
<seidos> newboon2age_, what is ctrl-x supposed to do?
<newboon2age_> seidos: i was at the grub edit screen and it said something about ctrl-x to reboot, esc to return to the main menu.  The previous time after i made the change, i did esc, this time i did cntl-x
<newboon2age_> seidos: okay, i rebooted yet again and still stalling at plymouth.  so i'll try it again w/o the splash quiet part and see what happens.
<seidos> newboon2age_, I don't think that removing the splash will fix it, I'm just thinking it might shed some light on what ubuntu is doing while it is stuck at the splash screen.  Incidentally, how long have you given it to get past the splash screen?
<newboon2age_> seidos: prob is it goes by too fast for me to follow.
<newboon2age_> seidos: okay again w/o the quiet splash it goes to gdm logon successfully.  hmm....  to answer your question at first i was giving it 10 minutes or more, but lately i haven't had that much patience, so more like 5 minutes
<seidos> newboon2age_, yeah, but if it gets stuck, then it shouldn't be moving fast, know what I'm saying?
<newboon2age_> seidos: oh, and just to let you know it turns out its hold the shift key during boot to get the grub menu
<newboon2age_> seidos: true.
<seidos> newboon2age_, oh, I thought it was escape, maybe I should reboot and practice.  I think it used to be esc
<newboon2age_> seidos: might have changed as you say...
<seidos> yeah, I'll have to try next time I reboot, I'm trying to do this programming challenge
<newboon2age_> seidos: well, okay so removing the 'quiet splash' thing avoids the problem.  But i think that's what triggers plymouth
<seidos> but I've been having a pretty lousy time with it
<newboon2age_> seidos: is that the challengge to fix a bug?
<seidos> newboon2age_, well, I'm not sure how plymouth fits into the boot scheme
<seidos> newboon2age_, no.  I wish.  I tried fixing a bug once, couldn't do it.  Now I'm trying to get good enough so I can.
<seidos> hard to say what's a bug though...
<newboon2age_> that fix a bug challenge is what i want to be doing right now, if i didn't have to fix this thing. :/
<seidos> well, it's all learning.  right now programming as a subject and ubuntu as a subject are way too disparate
<seidos> so it's cool to try and help you out, see what I can do to help, and maybe learn something about lucid lynx
<win_2_linux> so newboon2age  so things are starting to come together for you
<newboon2age_> seidos: yes its all a learning experience.  i'm REALLY ready to be over this one though.
<win_2_linux> you all probably now this but I just discovered this, but windows  is trying to imitate compiz with the cube
<win_2_linux> now = know
<win_2_linux> saw it on youtube, i though tit was hystical
<win_2_linux> though=thought
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: maybe, we'll see if things come together...
<zkriesse> Halloo team
<win_2_linux> newboon2age you've been working on this problem for a long time, i have to hand it to you, you have patience, perhaps once it gets figured out you'll hold the solution if it happens to someone else
<zkriesse> newboon2age_: Way to go..
 * zkriesse had an issue like that
<zkriesse> Loading Apache2 PHP5 and Firebird RDBMS on an ubuntu system
<seidos> newboon2age_, I felt the same way a few times with problems I've run into.  I dunno though, it takes a certain mentality to stick with it I think.  I mean, sometimes the only solution is coding, then what?  I think you move to GNU/Linux for it's potential, and the community.
<zkriesse> never been done by anyone else i know
<win_2_linux> look at it this way, at least its not windows tech support, where you already know to reboot the computer etc, and you call their tech support and they tell you to do those things you already did, and you tell them that, and they insist you follow what they're saying
<win_2_linux> and you tell them you've been through that, then they start reading the scripts and if nothing works they tell you to reinstall and see if that helps
<win_2_linux> after an hour waiting on hold lol
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux:  oh, totally agree...  its great to have the support here. no question at all..  zkriesse: thanks.  hope to get past this soon...
<newboon2age_> zkriesse: are you saying you tried to load both, or are you seeing something in my logs about that?
<win_2_linux> yes i've started a blog on my experience with Linux
<win_2_linux> I thought it would be fun to write about
<win_2_linux> its not really a sit there kind of Os is it like windows, you actually have to do a little thinking where in windows it just sits
<win_2_linux> going from windows to Linux lol
<seidos> going from windows to Linux is like going from ignorance to knowledge
<win_2_linux> oh but the withdrawals
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: good idea, please tell us where it is so we can show it to others on the migration
<win_2_linux> I just started it today but hold on let get the web address
<newboon2age_> seidos: i shortened the dpkg part of the post...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<kermiac> hey newboon2age_ I just saw on your forum thread that you have an intel card... can you try adding "i915.modeset=1" (without the quotes) to your grub kernel boot line & see if it boots?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: i can try that.  do you know how i can make a permanent change to the grub2 boot options so that i don't need to do this manually each time?
<win_2_linux> http://linuxfromwin.wordpress.com/
<kermiac> yup, one sec while i find the wiki page
<kermiac> newboon2age_: ^^
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: cool. ty
<win_2_linux> thank yoiu
<win_2_linux> working on info to put in tomorrows post.
<kermiac> newboon2age_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#grub%20(/etc/default/grub)
<zkriesse> newboon2age_: say what?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: win_2_linux seidos well its booting to logon w/ no stall but no plymouth.  its not quite making sense to me because when i bring up the grub2 menu and look at the options, they don't look quite like what i've got in the /etc/default/grub menu.... so i'm still investigating.... much better though... zkriesse
<kermiac> newboon2age_: did you try "i915.modeset=1"   ?
<newboon2age_> zkriesse: i didn't understand your earlier note about apache2 php and firebird
<kermiac> newboon2age_: you add "i915.modeset=1" after "quiet splash"
<zkriesse> newboon2age_: Ok you know what Apache is ?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: yes, but its not shown in the grub2 options.  don't get me wrong, i'm happy that its sorta working, but i'd like to make sure i know what's going on
<newboon2age_> zkriesse: yes,
<newboon2age_> zkriesse: you said " Loading Apache2 PHP5 and Firebird RDBMS on an ubuntu system"
<kermiac> newboon2age_: it sounds like the Intel KMS issue - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos:  it seems like when you  put GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.modeset=1 quiet splash" it only sees the 'i915.modeset=1 part' and not the 'quiet splash' part AND the 'i915.modeset=1' is not shown on the edit grub2 command options screen
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos: actually i'm not sure that the modeset command is being recieved by the system, but just that its not taking the quiet splash part.  So i think its just not using any options on the GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT
<kermiac> newboon2age_: that may have been the wrong wiki link or the wiki may have been changed. IIRC the option to diable KMS is "i915.modeset=0"
<seidos> newboon2age_, are you saying there's not enough room on the line for everything?  that doesn't sound right.  Or are you saying you're still getting splash?  If so, quiet splash keeps the splash, doesn't get rid of it.
<newboon2age_> kermiac: also i just noticed that i had the modeset BEFORE the quiet splash part, so i'm experimenting with manually entering it with modeset and then quiet splash.  booting now...
 * win_2_linux thinks this is like a mystery and the climax is about to be reached before a happy ending
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos; win_2_linux: okay that seems to be stalling on plymouth again, so now i'll try modeset=0
<seidos> is i915.modeset=0 a kernel option?
 * seidos googles
<seidos> hmmm, sounds like it
<seidos> that's kind of scary
<kermiac> seidos: yes, it just disables KMS on intel cards
<seidos> kermiac, KMS?  never heard of it
<kermiac> seidos: Kernel Mode Setting - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<kermiac> seidos: there's probably a better wiki page on KMS, but that one references the command I gave newboon2age_
<kermiac> seidos: it's not scary/ malicious. I've used it & advised others to use it before :)
<seidos> kermiac, I wasn't worried that it was "malicious", I'm concerned because I think his problem may not have an easy solution
<seidos> if the problem is in the kernel, or even if it's in xorg, what can we do to fix it?
<seidos> that's a rhetorical question
<seidos> at least for me it is
<kermiac> seidos: true... without being a kernel hacker we can only try to work-around the issue :(
<seidos> kermiac, I had this problem with the low battery indicator for my laptop
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos win_2_linux: well different results.  plymouth comes up, does its progress indication then it goes black and i'm still waiting/hoping for the gdm logon screen
<seidos> a dead battery later, it's still not fixed.
<seidos> newboon2age_, do you get a black screen or a splash screen with graphics?
<kermiac> seidos: not good... If i was a kernel hacker I would fix my current biggest issue with the kernel - bug 561190
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 561190 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.32/net/wireless/core.c:614 wdev_cleanup_work+0xa7/0xd0 [cfg80211]() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561190
<seidos> newboon2age_, have you tried booting with an older kernel?
<kermiac> ddecator: ping - I lost all of my logs due to stupidly forgetting to backup my quassell folder. can you please try to search the logs for the last time I mentioned "i915.modeset=" in here? It would have been either early this month or late last month
<kermiac> ddecator: I've been going through the irclogs website but cant find it :(
<seidos> kermiac, I think my problem could be fixed in gnome-power-manager, but "fixing" it might break things for others.  I wrote a perl script to notify me when my battery is low, but I just keep it plugged in, since my battery's capacity is permanently broken.
<ddecator> kermiac: sure thing mate
<newboon2age_> seidos: plymouth graphics splash screen then black
<kermiac> thanks Dray :)
<seidos> newboon2age_, try one more thing, go into your grub menu, and see if you have an older kernel you can try booting from
<kermiac> seidos: that's a really nasty bug
<seidos> 561190?
<kermiac> no, your one that killed the battery
<newboon2age_> seidos: i do have some older kernels that i can try.  i think we tried them the other night, but i can do it again.
<kermiac> mine is just annoying
<seidos> newboon2age_, try the oldest kernel
<ddecator> kermiac: you mentioned it a few times...want me to pm you what i have?
<seidos> kermiac, here's the problem, I can't really say it's a bug (I mean, if it's a bug, where is the bug?), and I can't say the bug really caused the broken battery.  Had I known that fully draining a battery was bad for the battery, I would still have a battery with nominal capacity
<kermiac> ddecator: I'm leaving work now, if you find anything in your logs pls pm me. I'm after what extra parameter the guy added
<kermiac> oh, yes please Dray, that would be better :)
<ddecator> kermiac: oh, you mean...i'll pm it, haha
<kermiac> thanks Dray :)
<newboon2age_> seidos: kermiac: ddecator: okay that worked.  I used kernel 21 instead of 23 and "splash i915.modeset=0'  (didn't use 'quiet'')... Checking further...
<ddecator> newboon2age_: oh...good to hear :D
<seidos> newboon2age_, \o/
<win_2_linux> so your computer is up now newboon2age
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ddecator: seidos: one caveat so far, during logon there were several wierd video blinking (sort of looked like jumping from one half-loaded screen to another)...  checking f
<seidos> newboon2age_, that might just be how the hacked boot up process functions
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: yes, since earlier when we discovered that taking the 'quiet splash' out of the line it would boot, but just w/o the plymouth boot screen.  I was much releved from that point on, though my preference is that it work as designed, w/ plymouth and no stall.
<ddecator> yah, plymouth still looks awful for me because i use the proprietary nvidia drivers :/
<kermiac> ok, I'm heading home now... see you all later :)
<win_2_linux> well at least its up....the other can be worked on
<win_2_linux> a happy ending
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos ddecator win_2_linux: This may be an issue for others using kernel 23.  I think i had something different in my repositories that gave me that ahead of others. or it could be i've got a mismatch... still checking...
<seidos> later kermiac
<ddecator> newboon2age_: it's in -proposed. maybe you enabled that repo?
<newboon2age_> ddecator: probably... i'll have to check..
<win_2_linux> thats a happyending for him thats good
<win_2_linux> signing off talk to you all later
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ddecator: seidos:  I had the kubuntu experimental ppa in the repositories, but didn't see ubuntu proposed. the problems started after upgrade manager did a 'dist-upgrade'
<ddecator> i do dist-upgrades daily, that shouldn't install things from the proposed repo...weird
<seidos> ddecator, do you have proposed checked?
<ddecator> seidos: nope
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ddecator: seidos: thing is i went into synaptic and didn't see how to uninstall kernel 2.6.32-23-generic which seems to be having the problem
<newboon2age_> kermiac: seidos: i had the kubuntu experimental checked.  unchecked it now...
<seidos> well, did you learn anything from the experiment newboon2age_ ?
<newboon2age_> haven't figured out quite how to make the changes in /etc/default/grub stick, because they don't show up when i look at the Grub2 command list screen
<newboon2age_> seidos: sure... lots, but i ain't done yet.
<seidos> I had a terrible time experimenting with Lucid Lynx Beta 3
<seidos> system was totally unstable.  unusable even
<newboon2age_> seidos: one thing i learned that i like is that it looks like w/ 23 you get a real progress bar AND an activity indicator.  That was kinda cool.
<seidos> hey, that's interesting
<ddecator> progress bar and activity indicator for what?
<newboon2age_> ddecator: for the plymouth bootup screen
<ddecator> ...huh, i wonder if you got a new version of plymouth or a different theme or something
<newboon2age_> ddecator: well i *do* have the Ubuntu Studio theme, but even w/ this theme there's a difference between how it works w/ kernel 21 and kernel 23.
<ddecator> that's weird
<newboon2age_> ddecator: kermiac seidos: it looks like in my setup anyway kernel 23 just doesn't like plymouth, because the thing that makes the difference is the 'splash' kernel option .  in 23 if its not there, it boots okay, if its there, stall
<ddecator> well no wonder it hasn't been released yet :p
<seidos> night all
<newboon2age_> seidos: night and ty for your help!!!!
<ddecator> night seidos
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ddecator seidos: okay, kernel 22 also works w/ plymouth in my system.  its just kernel 23.  Now the question is how do i get 23 off my system given that it doesn't seem to show up in Synaptic?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ddecator: seidos: and then a secondary question is how do i get the kernel options to be properly loaded from the /etc/default/grub file (yes i remembered each time to do a grub-update to recreate the configuration).
<ddecator> you should be able to remove linux-headers-2.6.32-23, linux-headers-2.6.32-23-generic, linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic
<newboon2age_> ddecator: kermiac: okay i found a synaptic entry for linux-image-2.6.32-33-generic ... but no corresponding 'header' -- that couldn't help
<newboon2age_> ddecator: kermiac: i think i'd removed the 'header' package in earlier troubleshooting attempts.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: that could explain some of the problems...
<ddecator> if you have all three removed, it should use -22 :)
<newboon2age_> ddecator: kermiac: yes it could, although only the more recent iterations of the problems.
<ddecator> right
<drowner1979> hi everyone. Dumb question: i just modified my fstab, is it safe to run "sudo mount -a" ? I mean, will it cause my root partition to remount?
<newboon2age_> ddecator: kermiac: okay, now it only has 22, 21 (and an rt kernel) and uses 22 by default.  So the making edit options stick in /etc/default/grub is the only one left
<ddecator> newboon2age_: oh, you still need options for -22?
<ddecator> kermiac is driving home from work btw :)
<newboon2age_> ddecator: well i only need/want the splash option.  the i915.modeset thing didn't seem to be crucial for any of the cases.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: ah, you need to have 'splash' added to the boot command?
<newboon2age_> ddecator: yes.  That's a wish more than a need, but yes.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: it doesn't work right without that?
<newboon2age_> ddecator: it does work, it just doesn't show the plymouth boot screen and since i want it to look pretty much like the regular install i'd like that.  the 'quiet' part i'm not deadset on, but i'd like the splash part.
<newboon2age_> ddecator: so far i tried double quotes and single quotes and no quotes, but nothing i've done has shown up when i go to the grub2 command options screen
<ddecator> newboon2age_: ok, so in /etc/default/grub, look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash", then save and use update-grub
<newboon2age_> ddecator: YES!!!! okay, the problem was that i had that line spelled incorrectly.  instead of ...'CMDLINE'... in had ...'CMD'... so it just wasn't having any effect.  All better now ddecator!!!
<ddecator> newboon2age_: finally! :D
<newboon2age_> ddecator: finally!!!  that was since Saturday AM i think (just became Tuesday AM where i am)
<ddecator> newboon2age_: sorry that took so long. ended up being a fairly simple solution, haha
<newboon2age_> ddecator: whew!!!  So i think what happened was i had a repository enabled (possibly the Kubuntu experimental one) and when the dist-upgrade happened it started using the 23 kernel.
<ddecator> most likely, yah. i test a lot of software and i still don't dare test unreleased kernel versions
<newboon2age_> ddecator: The first symptom was that it would go straight to Grub2 recovery interface.  That was scarey!!!  W/ help from many here we got that fixed, and then it was this stall in plymouth with kernel 23.
<newboon2age_> ddecator: yes.  I don't think i did it on purpose, i think it was sort of an accident.  Or maybe i just saw it and clicked on it w/o really thinking about it.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: probably an accident, and that stuff happens. just glad we got it solved :)
<newboon2age_> ddecator: okay thanks sooooo much for your and kermiac's and so many other's help.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: no problem, any time
<newboon2age_> ddecator: tomorrow or soon i'll update the forum message so if any others run into it they'll have some help.
<ddecator> newboon2age_: good idea, thanks!
<newboon2age_> ddecator: okay, i'm off then.  hate to fix and run, but this has been quite the ordeal (i know it is for y'all too).  Thanks for your help!!!!
<ddecator> newboon2age_: no worries, have a good night!
<Ductions> Hi, I've just partitioned a 1tb HDD. It has 2 partitions, both as EXT4. Problem is I don't seem to have read or write access to either partition? Do i need to set something in fstab for read/write permission?
<geirha> Only you should have read/write access to them?
<Ductions> Yeah
<Ductions> ..but I dont
<geirha> sudo chown "$USER:$USER" /media/mountpoint
<geirha> That'll make you the owner, giving you write access
<Ductions> even after a reboot for example?
<geirha> Everyone will have read access. If you don't want that, you need to use chmod too.
<geirha> Yes, it's permanent.
<Ductions> cool ill give that a go, thanks
<geirha> (well, untill you run a different chown on it ;)
<Ductions> sorry might sound stupid, but does the USER in  "$USER:$USER" need to be changed to my username?
<geirha> No, the shell does that for you. E.g. try: echo "$USER"
<Ductions> cool thanks
<Ductions> worked perfectly, thank you geirha
<geirha> :)
<geirha> With the default permissions, all users will have read access, just so you're aware. But only your user will have write access.
<Ductions> That will be fine
<shahan> Looking for a personal finance manager in LUCID
<geirha> shahan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ListOfOpenSourcePrograms#Financial
<shahan> geirha: tnx...
<spursncowboys> hi everyone. I have been messing with ubuntu and my ipod touch. My Ubuntu 10.04 would recognize my cousins' ipod touch but not mine. Mine is brand new and not synced with itunes. Is there a way anyone knows how to get it to at the least mount?
<uhuru> i got this error  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC9C35EAEF400C7C
<atheiste_> hi there, just quick question. Has anyone solved problem of accessing ext4 on windows?
<atheiste_> or is there any progress ?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats probably a question for #windows
<holstein> i havnet tried in a long time
<holstein> http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<atheiste_> Well, IMHO windows will get nothing from release driver for ext4, so there is no interest from their side.
<holstein> you can use FAT
<holstein> you tried http://www.ext2fsd.com/ ?
<holstein> i guess they dont have ext4 support yet?
<holstein> i bet they will
<atheiste_> Well if the will be native support for ext4 more people will try linux as second system and realizes, that linux is good enough
<holstein> that would be great
<holstein> im afraid it goes beyond the file system
<zkriesse> hello jMy
<zkriesse> ah dang it
<holstein> ive always found FAT to be a fine workaround
<atheiste_> FAT is not the type of FS for 21. century
<phillw1> ext4 is only a stop-gap FS
<holstein> FAT is the type of fs that linux, OSX and windows can read/write
<atheiste_> Because it is a standard on removable storages
<KnitGal> hi all . . . I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.04, 64bit working on my Laptop - Toshiba Satellite C655.  Boot into GRUB, select 1st option - ubuntu w/linux 2.6.32-21 generic. I then hit 'e', enter acpi=off.  press Ctrl-X to boot up. And I still get a list of strange strings, ending with "child_rip+0x0/0x20" and then a blinking cursor at the end.  I can't type anything in and have to hit the Power button to restart the PC.  h
<holstein> atheiste_: im reading a post that says http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ works for ext4
<atheiste_> holstein: Thank you. I will give it a try :)
<stlsaint> anyone ever use remastersys?
<apparatus> Hey. Could anyone please help me? So I just got this Vostro 3300 laptop and am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on it via CD. The problem that I'm facing is that when trying to run the installer it started throwing errors at me, such as: "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 339950" etc.
<zkriesse> KnitGal: Is your Laptop a 64-bit laptop?
<zkriesse> apparatus: why use 9.04? Go with 9.10 or 10.04
<apparatus> Unfortunately that's the only disk I have here at home right now but I can probably go get a new blank disc and write the latest version on it. Do you think that the problem is caused by the old version?
<zkriesse> I'm not sure. Just a thought
<zkriesse> once sec
<ddecator> apparatus: ubiquity and the kernel have gone through major improvements since 9.04, so 10.04 may work better :)
<zkriesse> ddecator: well hey howdy hey
<ddecator> heya zkriesse
<zkriesse> phillw1: ping
<zkriesse> mohi2911: ping
<Ductions> Can anyone explain this rsync error which occurs whilst it is going through my music files? rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]
<KnitGal> yes, zkriesse . . . Toshiba Satellite C655, 64bit
<zkriesse> KnitGal: ok
<zkriesse> KnitGal: I'll see if i can find something
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstal
<Z-RAY_> ling of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<zkriesse> !patience > Z-RAY_
<ubot2> Z-RAY_, please see my private message
<collinp> Z-RAY_: Still here?
<Z-RAY_> yes
<collinp> I'll be with you in a few minutes, gotta finish up something I was working on.
<Z-RAY_> collip
<Z-RAY_> ?
<Z-RAY_> i'm still here bro!
<rizla_cr0w> Hello. I have some problems with ubuntu freezing during browsing the web. How do i start to troubleshoot this?
<rizla_cr0w> hmm ok i'll try elsewhere
<apparatus> Hey. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my Vostro 3300 and also managed to install the network drivers, however for some reason I can't join my home wifi which runs on Buffalo Airstation G (all the other devices are able to connect to the network). Any help would be greately aprpreciated. Thanks!
<apparatus> appreciated*
<zkriesse> hmm
<apparatus> Heh, the problem solved by itself..don't know what caused it. Just retried a couple of times.
<KnitGal> found something for my issue yet, zkriesse?
<zkriesse> KnitGal: I'm sorry...I've not yet looked. I've been running busy with multiple projects.
<zkriesse> KnitGal: do you happen to use skype?
<KnitGal> no i don't i'm deaf
<zkriesse> ah
<zkriesse> then you're cool
<zkriesse> KnitGal: can you describe your issue to me once again?
<KnitGal> here it is again:  I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10.04, 64bit working on my Laptop - Toshiba Satellite C655.  Boot into GRUB, select 1st option - ubuntu w/linux 2.6.32-21 generic. I then hit 'e', enter acpi=off.  press Ctrl-X to boot up. And I still get a list of strange strings, ending with "child_rip+0x0/0x20" and then a blinking cursor at the end.  I can't type anything in and have to hit the Power button to restart the 
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> let me see what i can find
<zkriesse> your laptop is 64 bit right?
<KnitGal> right
<zkriesse> just making sure
<zkriesse> ok
<KnitGal> i did see that others were having the same issue with Toshiba laptops, but i haven't found the answers yet
<phillw1> KnitGal: it is deffinately a C655 laptop?
<KnitGal> yep
<zkriesse> whatcha thinkin phillw1
<phillw1> just odd that the whole of google can not put that model together with ubuntu
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> i can't find anything either related to that particular model
<phillw1> KnitGal: are you trying to dual boot with Win7 ?
<KnitGal> yep
<phillw1> ahh, that is something completely different !!
<KnitGal> i can boot into Win7 just fine.  i can't boot into LInux, though
<zkriesse> well dual booting and just running ubuntu are two totally different things
<phillw1> 10.04 and win7 do not get on on certain systems, as Win7 decided to break all the rules
<KnitGal> ugh.
<zkriesse> I have a feeling that if you ran just Ubuntu it'd work just fine
<KnitGal> yeah.  but i do need both Linux and Win since i develop websites, and i need to be able to check sites in win7
<zkriesse> hmm
<KnitGal> my primary setup is OS X .  i bought this laptop because it was cheap
<phillw1> KnitGal: it is quite do-able,
<zkriesse> Just tough
<phillw1> nah, it is just a case of sorting out what rules Win7 has broken.
<phillw1> KnitGal: OSX is Mac, not Win7 - how many systems are you running?
<KnitGal> umm, yes, i know OSX is mac - i'm talking with you guys through my Mac Book Pro.  in other words, I'm not using the PC laptop - it's my 2nd laptop for when I need to use Win7 and Linux.
<KnitGal> I know next to nothing about Win7 and same with LInux
<zkriesse> ok then why use windows?
<KnitGal> because i'm a web developer, and i need to be able to see what users who are running Windows are seing on my websites
<zkriesse> ok
<phillw1> KnitGal: have you ever considered writing your web-sites to xhtml-strict ? That's what I do
<phillw1> the only patch I put in is a legacy one in my CSS for IE6 handling tables
<Fanshawe> Hello everyone. Ubuntu Software Center doesn't seem to load.
<Fanshawe> It hangs and doesn't display anything. What do you think is happening?
<zkriesse> Fanshawe: Ubuntu Version/Pc Specs please
<Fanshawe> I'm running 10.04 on an ASUS Eee 900. Any specific specs you're looking for?
<phillw1> KnitGal: total validator site will give you screen shots from any browser, you can 15 / day for free - but it concentrated on accessibilty rules. the use of xhtml-strict will ensure your code is rendered correctly on all the browsers, that is why it called strict :-D
<zkriesse> Fanshawe: no that's good enough for right now
<zkriesse> Fanshawe: Have you submitted a bug report for this on Launchpad?
<Fanshawe> Nope. Should I do that?
<zkriesse> yes
<phillw1> Fanshawe: you may want to consider a lighter weight ubuntu, lubuntu seems happy on the Eee 900 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482952
<zkriesse> https://launchpad.net/
<zkriesse> or even unr
<Fanshawe> phillwl: I'll consider that. Is there a way to port over my preferences or would it be an entirely fresh install?
<phillw1> Fanshawe: you can hive off your /home (that is always something I recomend) that way you can try different ones, and keep all your own stuff.
<Judi> Start-up trouble, requesting help. Error 1: could not update ICEauthority file /home/me/.ICEauthority  Error 2: problem with config server /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 Exited w status 256  Error 3: Nautilus could not create the following req'd folders: /home/me/Desktop, /home/me/.nautilus
<Judi> suggestions please?
<phillw1> Judi: did you enable home folder encryption when you did the installation?
<Judi> ooh, I might have, not sure
<Judi> it's a fresh install, one serious update
<Judi> new to Ubuntu
<phillw1> Judi: well, let's start at the 1st error and work our way through ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081730  is for the first error, that may shake the others out as we go along.
<Judi> actually, not during the install. I've poked around on the system for a couple of hours, but may have enabled encryption in recent session.
<Judi> thanks phillw1, give me a min to check that
<Judi> right, with these three errors I don't have any kind of prompt and don't know how to get to a terminal
<Judi> it's just a nice pink-ish space...
<Fanshawe> Alright, I'm going to try reinstalling Software Centre via the Synaptic Package Manager. Good idea?
<phillw1> Judi: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9092596&postcount=9
<Judi> thx, will do
<phillw1> Fanshawe: sure, mark it for re-installation.
<KnitGal> thanks for the advice, but, well, as you said, that website is not entirely free. and i do want to see what's so great about Linux.
<KnitGal> it's still best to be able to see exactly what website users are seeing when i'm trying to debug their issues.
<phillw1> KnitGal: then just use firefox for win?
<phillw1> it is the same version as for linux. I do all my website stuff under ubuntu. I have others have a check over now and again, but have never had issues
<phillw1> KnitGal: coding to accepted standards is far easier :-) http://mgjuddltd.co.uk   Once you get used to it, it becomes second nature :-)
 * phillw1 goes and adds Cynthia Says! Level 3 icon back on to the site
<Ou42> hello - i'm trying to get a serial wacom penpartner to work w/ ubuntu 10.04 -- near impossible for a noob, but i'd just like to see why xinput doesn't see it.  i'm using a belkin usb to serial converter.
<Ou42> oh and some post mentioned xxd /dev/ttyUSB0 and use the pad and see output to the terminal window, but i get nothing.  it's not finding anything but the usb to serial adapter.  is there speed setting or something to see if it's even trying to install?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-06-30
<zkriesse> hello ridin and _schism_
<ridin> hi
<zkriesse> ikt: son o' gun!
<ikt> heya :)
<zkriesse> ikt: where the hell have you been?
<_schism_> evening zkriesse
<ikt> at the moment I'm just trying to finish up my schoolwork
<stlsaint> whats the best way to install skype? heck, the most successful should i say?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: as of 10.04 it is in  the repos
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i didnt see it, unless it was the python-skype stuff
<duanedesign> hmm
<stlsaint> duanedesign: or is it skysentials?
<duanedesign> stlsaint: none of those look right :\
<checkoutubuntu> zkriesse: collinp: here's nUboon2Age checking out the webchat..., ZachK_
<duanedesign> hello nUboon2Age
<nhandler> checkoutubuntu: You can custimize the webchat to have them automatically join a certain channel
<checkoutubuntu> oh, even better, would that be in the url nhandler?
<nhandler> checkoutubuntu: Click the little wrench icon in the upper left corner
<checkoutubuntu> nhandler: okay checking now...
<checkoutubuntu> nhandler: here's my result http://tinyurl.com/irc-ubuntu-beginners
<nhandler> checkoutubuntu: Why not just http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-beginners
<checkoutubuntu> nhandler: that works.  didn't see you could do that.
<newboon2age_> Just wanted to say that with the help of many Beginner's Team folks here, i was finally able to solve my 'stuck on Plymouth boot screen' problem.  For more, see my post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<ikt> good to hear newboon2age_ :)
<newboon2age_> ikt: wow, what an ordeal that was.
<newboon2age_> ikt: i think i may have broken my printing when i was trying to fix it, unfortunately.  I had been previously amazed that printing 'just worked' (even though in my case it involved a windoze print server) and i'm not sure if it was the stock cups setup that worked so well or if it was because i'd installed ebox and ebox was handling it.
<newboon2age_> ikt: i uninstalled ebox (and other things) while i was trying to figure out what was wrong, and now my printing doesn't work.  I don't have the energy to mess w/ it much right now though...
<newboon2age_> ikt: anyway i'll celebrate that with the help of lots of Beginners Team folks i got that crazy thing fixed.  That was a REALLY difficult problem to troubleshoot and fix, and since i'm trying to help/persuade my gf to migrate from windoze, i didn't want to expose her to the difficulty i was going through.
<ikt> that's alright
<ikt> once you get an understanding of it things become a lot easier
<ikt> just like windows
<newboon2age_> ikt: so I'm so happy that's over and it built up my confidence in being able to resolve tough Ubuntu problems.  Now I've tackled boot problems, disk problems and wireless problems, three of the more difficult ubuntu troubleshooting areas.
<duanedesign> hello there ikt
<duanedesign> morning hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi
<ikt> heya duanedesign :)
<hobgoblin> nUboon2Age: hi - I see you are all fixed now - saw your thread on the forum
 * zkriesse going to bed
<newboon2age_> zkriesse: nite...
<Anil> http://fpaste.org/naKZ/ --> can someone pls help me troubleshoot this softlockup?
<Anil> dsf --> our own block device driver
<Anil> when we do IO, we notice these errors...
<Anil> we're using bottom half handler as workqueue
<Anil> and while processing something holding the spin_lock, scsi interrupts are causing softlockups
<Anil> is someone there to help me?
<dazz> harro
<dazz> ubuntu 10.04  - fresh install.  Has no gnome panels.  "gnome-panel --replace" fixes the issue but on reboot the same error occurs.  Been trolling forums for some time now and found similar issues, but none of the suggested solutions work.  Any thoughts?  Where/Which log would I look into for more issues?
<Conzeit_> hey all...I'm trying to mount a NTFS drive on startup following this tutorial http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindowsfstab#fstab but I'm lost at the point where it says "sudo nano /etc/fstab" I typed that into the terminal, but what I got doesnt look like the following step
<dazz> can you take a screendump and show me what it is you are getting
<dazz> copy/paste what you do see into http://pastebin.com/ or something.
<sonu_> I'm recieving this error "failed to fetch: http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en-base/language-pack-en-base_10.04+20100422_all.deb"
<sonu_> hello
<sonu_> I'm recieving this error "failed to fetch: http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en-base/language-pack-en-base_10.04+20100422_all.deb"
<mohi1> sonu_: what you did?? during an install?
<sonu_> reloading synaptic package
<sonu_> when reloading synaptic package
<sonu_> hello mohi1
<mohi1> sonu_: the package you are trying to download is the english language base released at 22nd april and that happened during your system update??
<sonu_> YES
<sonu_> ya mohi1 you're right
<mohi1> give me a secong to search for that sonu_
<mohi1> second*
<sonu_> the download stops at 42%
<mohi1> awww tried downloading again?
<sonu_> yes, i tried a direct download but it stops a 42%, no further download
<mohi1> sonu_: I dowloaded it. Its 800kb
<mohi1> heya shredder12
<shredder12> hi mohi1
<sonu_> is it something to do with servers?
<sonu_> what server you downloaded from?
<mohi1> I dont think sonu_. I thin it works fine
<sonu_> which one is the best
<mohi1> may be you try after a restart sonu_
<sonu_> i tried, same problem
<sonu_> what server did u downld from?
<mohi1> sonu_: you are downlaoding from official sites in synaptic right?
<sonu_> yes
<sonu_> i tried several severs listed, but smae problems
<sonu_> is it a bug???
<mohi1> starcraftman: ping
<mohi1> sonu_: I dont think so
<mohi1> ApOgEE__: there?
<starcraftman> mohi1: yes?
<mohi1> <sonu_> I'm recieving this error "failed to fetch: http://archive.linux.duke.edu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en-base/language-pack-en-base_10.04+20100422_all.deb"
<mohi1> i tried several severs listed, but smae problems
<mohi1> starcraftman: what you think about that?
<sonu_> right now the update is running and i can se the mentioned file stop at 42%
<sonu_> the rest are working fine
<mohi1> you install the other packages and try a restart and then check the download again
<sonu_> ok
<starcraftman> sonu_: I'd just change update servers for a time, go to System > Administration > Software Sources and just pick a new server. Sometimes there are temporary hiccups.
<sonu_> i'll see u soon
<starcraftman> I just pinged server and works.
<sonu_> bye
<starcraftman> Also, have to dash a bit, lunch.
<mohi1> see ya sonu_
 * mohi1 steals starcraftman's lunch
<starcraftman> mohi1: It is in a safe, you'll never get it :p
<mohi1> starcraftman: look at your back. I am there :P
<apparatus> Has anyone here used Unigine graphic benchmark engines on Linux? If so then a little help would be appreciated.
<apparatus> I just need to test if my graphics are working properly as the computer managed to crash when trying to run Heroes of Newerth.
<duanedesign> hello apparatus
<apparatus> Hello-hello. :p
<apparatus> Perhaps someone could just suggest a graphics benchmark/test for Ubuntu that would be more intensive than glxgears? Thanks in advance.
<duanedesign> apparatus: i remember a few years ago someone tried to get a wiki page started to compare graphics and create a 'quasi-standard'
<duanedesign> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=348634
<apparatus> Okay, thanks, I'll see what I can achieve.
<iceflatline> apparatus: you might want to check out the site www.phoronix.com. they do quite a bit of benchmarking.
<duanedesign> iceflatline: good point
<duanedesign> apparatus: there is a phronix test suite
<kaushal> Hi
<duanedesign> hi kaushal
<kaushal> I am running a Ubuntu generic kernel on all the hosts running 8.04 server. is there a way to install server kernel on this host ?We have found a bug on the automated install
<kaushal> Please suggest/guide
<duanedesign> kaushal: you wish to reinstall the kernel on an install of Ubuntu Server?
<apparatus> The Phoronix Test Suite just refuses to start. I click on it, "Starting Phoronix..." appears on the lower bar and then disappears, that's it.
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin
<zkriesse> hello guerd87
<iceflatline> apparatus: I'm afraid I can't be much help. Perhaps others here may be more familiar with the suite.
<apparatus> I guess I'll just download a random shooter and see if it runs since the final goal is to find out if Heroes of Newerth crashes because of my hardware not meeting the specs or because of a malfunction.
<iceflatline> apparatus: let me know which one you end up using.
<apparatus> Warsow was the one.
<apparatus> It ran, and also..after dragging the graphic settings down on Newerth it worked..so I guess that instead of lagging at high settings it just crashed.
<ibuclaw> apparatus, Sauerbraten was made for light hardware systems. =)
<apparatus> You mean this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerbraten
<apparatus> : D
<apparatus> Warsow ran just fine, it's Heroes of Newerth that required lower settings.
<apparatus> I think I'm gonna install Warcraft 3 via wine though.
<apparatus> Judged by the trailer Sauerbraten is like quake. I'll check it out tho. Thanks for mentioning it.
<_CommandeR_> hm
<_CommandeR_> ping hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> pong
<_CommandeR_> :)
<_CommandeR_> still no answer about wubi post :/
<ridin> what wubi post
<_CommandeR_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9522206#post9522206
<hobgoblin> _CommandeR_: see pm
<actinium> so i'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my new pc
<actinium> the normal install cd would just go black, so i tried the alternate cd and it doesnt recognize my HD
<actinium> guess i'll ask again later
<Joss_> hello all
<Joss_> Someone can help me ?
<Joss_> pleasez
<drubin> Joss_: depends are you going to tell us what you need help with?
<drubin> guess we can't ask people what they need help with
<_CommandeR_> HEHE
<_CommandeR_> hehe*
<bobo123> is it possible to see if small stupid things is planned to be fixed for next version of ubuntu? like that there are two different commands for safely remove an usb-memory (and only one of them works, the other one gives an error message wrongly) ?
<bobo123> in the file manager I mean
<_CommandeR_> dunno
<_CommandeR_> maybe it will be fixed before nex version eh?
<holstein> bobo123: you might be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<_CommandeR_> also i think they have bigger bugs on their minds
<bobo123> ah..
<zkriesse> hello team
<zkriesse> how goes the war?
<bobo123> zkriesse:  what war? vi vs. emacs?
<zkriesse> the war against no knowledge
<zkriesse> we live to educate!
<drubin> bobo123: Actually links no working should be bug against nautilus.
<drubin> bobo123: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ because both my links work on Lucid. so it is bug
<bobo123> links?
<drubin> bobo123: both menu options;
<bobo123> aha you mena the two commands. I don't know what they is called in english though. "Koppla säkert från enhet" and "Mata ut" in the "Arkiv" menu in swedish
<bobo123> I assume the menu is called "File" in english, and they probably is "safely eject unit" and "eject"
<drubin> bobo123: In english it is un mount, and safely eject
<drubin> mmm but Lucid doesn't seem to have it. only karmic
<bobo123> what am I using... (I really really don't like the names becaus I canä't remember them)... lets see... Ubuntu 10.04 LTS  - Lucid Lynx
<bobo123> only some usb-disks seems to have both commands? my usb-harddisk only have the 'safely' one but the normal usb-memories and the camera have both
<bobo123> and is seems to be only when I use the command frmo the 'Arkiv' (File) -menu that it itsn't working. if I use it from rightclick instead, it works.
<bobo123> btw, do "mount" mean anything (that is logical for a user that don't know the linux term) in english?
<DarkNemesis> is there a way of saving account details to ubuntu one so that one can transfer all your accounts (yahoo, hotmail,gmail icq... irc... jabber.. everything) to the new machine (web book / lappy 2nd desktop) via ubuntu one? like syncing account details, and passwords if not would any one build this as it would  be good and improve ubuntu
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: ah i'm sure there is an account folder for that which you could save to a usb drive
<zkriesse> one sec i'll lookk
<DarkNemesis> zkriesse, i mean using ubuntu one
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: oh
<zkriesse> DarkNemesis: then i've no idea
<zkriesse> i'm sure you could upload the info and then pull it
<DarkNemesis> zkriesse, so ma and pa can do it via signing into single aign on
<DarkNemesis> so it's constantly synced
<mohi1> duanedesign: ping
<DarkNemesis> mohil pong
<mohi1> DarkNemesis: I was calling duanedesign to help ya :D
<DarkNemesis> mohil ahhhh :D
<DarkNemesis> its more a development idea
<mohi1> and my nick is mohi'one' :(
<DarkNemesis> my client cant handle it
<DarkNemesis> the ' is an invalid expression
<mohi1> aww mohi1 1= 'one' DarkNemesis :'(
<DarkNemesis> ohhh mohi1
<mohi1> yep
<duanedesign> hello mohi1
 * duanedesign reading scrollback
 * mohi1 makes duanedesign to find the word Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> DarkNemesis: there is a program called stipple that is working on backing up .dot files
<DarkNemesis> duanedesign, possible to build it into ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> DarkNemesis: you currently cant sync files in your $HOME, but you can sync folders
<duanedesign> so if  the info is in a directory in your home folder you can sync it
<DarkNemesis> also what if you encrypt your home dir? you wouldnt be able to use these files in anouther machine
<duanedesign> DarkNemesis: alot of programs are starting to use CouchDB to sync program settings across multiple computers via ubuntu one
<nhandler> DarkNemesis: I think there is a way to decrypt them on another machine (depending on how they are encrypted)
 * DarkNemesis would like a ma and pa solution :D single sign on is awesome for that
<duanedesign> there is also work being done on OneConf https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneConf
<Math932903> I am following this thread to solve a problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637 and I can't find System > Preferences > Sound or Session, is that normal?
<Math932903> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<zkriesse> Math932903: sound?
<Math932903> zkriesse: yup
<zkriesse> System -> Preferences -> Sound
<zkriesse> should be there
<Math932903> zkriesse: that's right, it's not. I find it strange too
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> weird
<Math932903> zkriesse: I have Volume Control
<zkriesse> ok
<Math932903> but I can't set anything to autodetect in there
<zkriesse> Math932903: click on your volume icon in status bar and choose sound preferences
<Math932903> zkriesse: I don't have a volume icon either!
<zkriesse> damn
<zkriesse> ok hold on
<Math932903> zkriesse: I must be missing a package or something but try googling "sound preferences"!!
<zkriesse> Math932903: hmm
<zkriesse> Math932903: one minute..or two
<Math932903> zkriesse: I'm still looking as well
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-01
<zkriesse> hey Phrea
<Phrea> sorry, I had to try something :)
<Phrea> 'lo zkriesse
<Math932903> zkriesse: I found a way to have the volume icon and clicked on "sound preferences" from there but it gives me the same dialog as before
<zkriesse> Math932903: hmm
<zkriesse> Math932903: ok post your question in here again....i've got many projects so i'm in and out intermittently
<Math932903> zkriesse: basically, I have a sound issue with flash videos
<Math932903> sound works fine with everything else, so I looked about and there are tons of different ways people have fixed the issue
<Math932903> I tried many but to no avail
<Math932903> I found this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637 and it seemed too good to be true so I wanted to try it out but I can't find the stuff that guy talks about
<Math932903> I have the latest flash plugin, but it may bind to the wrong sound interface
<Math932903> zkriesse: nevermind, I'm just tired of this issue. it's been there for months, I spent countless hours trying to fix this problem, I guess I'll just reboot in winxp and forget about playing flash videos under ubuntu
<zkriesse> Math932903: stick around
<zkriesse> i'm sure there's someone who can
<Math932903> I tried so many things
<zkriesse> Math932903: ok well just wait.
<zkriesse> i'm sure we can get it working
<zkriesse> patience is key
<Math932903> zkriesse: alright
<Math932903> zkriesse: thanks for your time, my patience is out
<Math932903> in another life maybe!
<win_2_linux> what is the difference between ubuntu software center and the synaptic package manager
<pedro3005> synpatic is more detailed and advanced, I suppose
<pedro3005> the software center is simple and easier to use
<ibuclaw> software centre makes it possible to break your system without adequate prevention. >:)
<yvan300> can anyone help me out?
<yvan300> anyone know how to install wifi drivers without using the hardware driver interface?
<win_2_linux> thanks for the definition between software center and synaptic
<win_2_linux> can you really damage your computer using software center
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: improperly maybe yes
<win_2_linux> oh i'll use synaptic then
<stlsaint> win_2_linux: even synaptic can be damaging
<stlsaint> if used improperly :D
<win_2_linux> then whats the safest apt-get aptitude?
<stlsaint> nothing is safe if used improperly =D
<yvan300> can you guys helpe me with my wireless problem?
<pedro3005> win_2_linux, just be sensible and nothing will happen
<stlsaint> pedro3005: hehe
<pedro3005> any damage caused with apt-get is likely to be an easy fix
<stlsaint> meh, may have a few broken dependencies or packages...nothing serious
<pedro3005> yvan300, which wifi driver?
<yvan300> pedro3005 well, i'm not really sure, usually i would just use the hardware driver interface for ubuntu, but since i don't have internet atm, i want to know if i could download the driver froma another pc and install it manually offline.
<pedro3005> yvan300, well, I believe Hardware Drivers also detects which driver you need, so to install manually the first step would be figuring out that
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, idk ... I managed to cause a wee bit of breakage with software center rather easily. ;)
<yvan300> ok, atm i have windows on my laptop...... so therotically, if i knew what the driver was, what then?
<ibuclaw> removing one of the gnome card games, for instance, broke the package manager because every other gnome game depended on it. But it was still removed anyway without any error checking.
<pedro3005> yvan300, find it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: lol...tsk tsk....see if used improperly! :D
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: tbh honest i have barely used software center for anything
<ibuclaw> I probably say this for every application that just so happens to be programmed in python, but...
<ibuclaw> software center is slow for it's task.
<ibuclaw> I have even said this for command-not-found too...
<stlsaint> THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR USING SOMETHING NOT IN THE REPOS!!!!!!
<stlsaint> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/4938/windowsbs.png
<stlsaint> i got that message via skype out of nowhere!!!
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ^^
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: ^^^
<stlsaint> pedro3005: ^^
<pedro3005> lolwut?
<stlsaint> pedro3005: you see the screenshot?
<pedro3005> yes
<stlsaint> Yea i dont even have not one windows install on my system
<stlsaint> i even removed the recovery partition of my harddrive to give space to ubuntu!!!!
<stlsaint> GGGRRRRRAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, it's the multiverse ... what did you expect?
<ibuclaw> *and* - you are using non-free software
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: thats the key
<stlsaint> non-free
<stlsaint> i never used it before until a close friend just deployed overseas so i got skype! i just installed it yesterday and i regret it already!
<stlsaint> these scare tactics are just pathetic...i mean cmon, they could at least implement some way to scan the system and get a os fingerprint as in nmap!!! or something!!
<stlsaint> well im out folks...night
<yvan300> pedro3005 ok , so this is the driver i need to download http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/broadcom-sta-common
<yvan300> just wondering if the recommends are important
<yvan300> ?
<pedro3005> yvan300, what recommends?
<yvan300> on, the site, they give you a link to the driver, and also have 2 other packages that they recommend, one is the source and the other is a tool for easier creation of module packages
<pedro3005> yvan300, no need to get them
<yvan300> ah cool, thanks pedro3005
<nUboon2Age> yvan300: if that tool was fwcutter you'll probably need the recommends.
<yvan300> nUboon2Age the driver provided with fwcutter, is a bit buggy, i get a lot of dropped connections
<nUboon2Age> yvan300: never mind i looked at it and its something else..
<nUboon2Age> yvan300: ah, i got you..
<yvan300> but anyways everyone, i'm off to install ubuntu, see ya all in 15 minutes
<nUboon2Age> yvan300: btw, what adapter is it?
<yvan300> well, don't know off hand, broadcom somthing.......
<nUboon2Age> yvan300: sorry, i see your off... hope to hear good things soon...
<yvan300> :)
<Anarai> Hi; I just wanted to know how do I deactivate a video driver if this video driver doesn't work well on my pc.  Last time I try to activate an NVIDIA driver, X failed to start
<Anarai> How to unactivate nvidia drivers?
<nUboon2Age> !nvidia | Anarai  -- this may give some help (I don't have an nVidia card so i don't have experience that could help you)
<ubot2> Anarai  -- this may give some help (I don't have an nVidia card so i don't have experience that could help you): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Anarai> thanx
<Anarai> i'll check
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: did you check the forums?  I've seen a lot of discussion there about nVidia drivers.  Also i know there nVidia has a linux support forum web site.
<nUboon2Age> so ubuntuforums.org and lets see if i can find the nvidia one...
<Anarai> I tried to activate the drivers that "hardware drivers" recomends
<nUboon2Age> nvnews.net    -- and maybe someone else here knows more...
<nUboon2Age> i see there's also #nvidia irc chat...
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: so what happens when you try to activate the drivers?
<Anarai> after I reboot X wont start and get me to the prompt
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: so you end up at the shell prompt?
<Anarai> yes
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: i'm not sure what your course of action should be, but i should point out that if you get stuck like that you may be able to get many things fixed by booting from a liveCD.
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: probably even before that point, you'll be able to just log in and change a configuration file to get you back to where you can boot into the gdm again...
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: but i don't know which are the relevant configuration files...
<Anarai> Iḿ running ubuntu studio.  can I use the regular ubuntu live cd to correct the problem?
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: the page i mentioned above gives some instructions on the Xorg.conf file.
<Anarai> Yes; i was reading it...
<nUboon2Age> Anarai: yes, the regular ubuntu disk would work.  I think you may be able to just log in and go to edit the Xorg.conf file to comment out the driver you just installed and then reboot and go from there (just a quick guess, not for sure)...
<Anarai> I think I tried that... unsuccessfully...
<nUboon2Age> geirha: duanedesign: kermiac: nhandler: are any of you familiar with Xorg.conf and nVidia drivers?  Anarai has questions...
<nUboon2Age> holstein:  collinp  ^^^
<Anarai> thanx for the help. I will try a few things... b back later...
<kermiac> hey nUboon2Age, what's up mate?
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: well you might have seen my post that my system is working again thanks to you all in the Beginners team (ddecator being especially noteworthy)
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: i ended up going without the i915.modeset=0 setting and just having it say splash.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac:  i want to try something... i'm trying to publish a file via Ubuntu One, could you try to get it at http://ubuntuone.com/p/8Ro/
<kermiac> glad to hear you got it working nUboon2Age :)
<kermiac> ok, looking now
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: I got BeginUbuntu.rtf - the file opened ok. what about it?
<nUboon2Age> hmmm... i just tried opening it and somehow the formatting got messed up..  but the first thing was just to see if others could get and open it...
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: yeah, the formatting doesn't look right - but it opened in office 2007 (via crossover) on my work pc so I thought it the formatting issue may have been caused by ms office & crossover
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: the formatting looked a bit better using open office :)
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: in open office on my machine (which is where/how it got created(!)) the line about * select 'Try Ubuntu...' is in 40 point instead of the 12 point its supposed to be in.  Is that the same for you?
<nUboon2Age> I keep saving a new version w/o that and hopefully it will sync up soon and the problem will be solved...
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: i discovered the hard way that OpenOffice seems to have a bug (at least saving in rtf) where the point size can get messed up...
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: in ms office the "Try Ubuntu" line is in 12point, in openoffice it is 40 point - very strange
<ddecator> nUboon2Age: you are pro at finding random bugs that don't seem to affect many people..
<win_2_linux> nuboon2age so you got your other problem repaired?
 * kermiac waves at ddecator
<kermiac> hey there Dray :)
 * ddecator waves at kermiac 
<ddecator> hey Mitch :)
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: that rtf in m$ office - http://imgbin.org/images/1976.png   The same rtf in openoffice - http://imgbin.org/images/1977.png
<kermiac> neither seems right
 * kermiac is getting called away, BBS
<nUboon2Age> ddecator: ha, that's funny.  :) just got your message...
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: yes, i got it working and posted about it... at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519312
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: what is your blog url again?
<win_2_linux> www.linuxfromwin.wordpress.com
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: pretty cool, i'll show it to my gf who's on the verge.
<win_2_linux> i just started it the other day, three postings on my impressions but it has pictures LOL
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: wow, that's different even than what I'm getting.
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: i like nixie pixel's stuff too. :)
<nUboon2Age> ddecator: i give you extra credit for sticking w/ me so late/early the other night.  i hope my/your experience w/ this will come in handy for others in future...
<ddecator> nUboon2Age: oh i'm sure it will :)
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: any reason you're using rtf instead of odt? also, what version of open office are you using?
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: I'm using open office 3.2 (lucid standard version) & I can save the 'Try Ubuntu' line in 12point
<win_2_linux> yea of all the vids i've watched on linux she's the one who explained it plainly as if she was having a conversation with you
<win_2_linux> nUboon yours will when I get to the chapter of UBUNTU IRC CHANNEL HELPS DESPERATE FRUSTRATED UBUNTU USER SOLVE HIS PROBLEM lol
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: i think i'm going to move to a different computer/nick... hang on...
<nUboon2Age> win_2_linux: oh yeah!
<win_2_linux> title pending of course
<win_2_linux> thats just a rough draft lol
<win_2_linux> as I learn and discover things it'll go on my blog
<win_2_linux> so tell me, Uboon where r you from what city, town, country
<win_2_linux> NY here
<win_2_linux> and what do you like about linux and why'd you make the switch?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: i want to be able to share it w/ Windoze users who haven't started using OpenOffice yet so i figure .rtf is less objectionable than .doc  .
<win_2_linux> actually .doc would be better since a lot of windows user do have word
<win_2_linux> or word viewr
<win_2_linux> viewer and openoffice does have a windows version
<win_2_linux> wordperfect used to have a linux version but they have discontinued it for some reason
<kermiac> newboon2age_: fair enough. but also, as win_2_linux says - .doc is a widely accepted format too. I was just curious :)
<kermiac> newboon2age_: what version of openoffice are you creating that rtf in?
<newboon2age_> kermiac: i actually created it on the same version of OO that you're looking at it on.  Even on the same machine i had different results from when i first saved it to closing OO, double clicking the file and looking at it again.  although, after i fixed it that time that took care of most of the errors.  Also OO seemed to save to .doc okay.
<newboon2age_> kermiac: that's the one from Lucid...
<kermiac> newboon2age_: ok, that's strange. I don't really work with .rtf's so I haven't noticed that issue before. I usually save in either .odt or .doc
<newboon2age_> kermiac: win_2_linux: the way i see it, using .doc keeps people stuck in the m$ world.
<win_2_linux> yes but if they're in the windows world already why not make it easier on them and just give them .doc since they probably use word anyway :)
 * win_2_linux doesn't think anyone uses rtf anymore that was sooo win3.11 or so
<newboon2age_> kermiac: win_2_linux: ooo i just tried to retrieve the file again from another computer (Kubuntu) and it said 'receiving corrupt data' .  I'm guessing its UbuntuOne syncing, but that's a bummer.
<kermiac> newboon2age_: I see your point, but I'm not really sure that I agree... .doc is fairly widely accepted & is easily opened in openoffice
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: but its totally open.  I don't think there's another widely available open file format like it.
<win_2_linux> now may I suggesst instead of using Ubuntu one--very expensive for 50 gig--you may wont to use safecopybackup which gives you 3 gig for free and 200 gig for $50 for the year
<newboon2age_> kermiac: m$ continues to break .doc each time they rev it to keep everyone feeding at the m$ trough.
<win_2_linux> ok may I suggest .txt then  thats universal or even .html
<kermiac> newboon2age_: than why not use .odt?
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: i'll check it out.  I'm not stuck on UbuntuOne, but i'm trying to use all the Ubuntu Lucid features so i can help others with them.  The old 'eat your own dogfood' thing...
<kermiac> newboon2age_: I just re-deownloaded the .rtf - the formatting looks better now
<newboon2age_> kermiac: gf has Word.  Doesn't open .odt that i know of.
<win_2_linux> i understand, but safecopybackup doesn't just cater to ms
<win_2_linux> or windows its for everyone
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: that's cool.
<win_2_linux> yeah I've been meaning to question why manufacturers don't throw in linux with their windows and mac things
<kermiac> newboon2age_: there's an odt plugin for ms office - http://www.windowsreference.com/ms-office/how-to-open-odt-files-in-microsoft-word-20072003/
<win_2_linux> since mac uses the unix kernel anyway
<newboon2age_> kermiac: you're able to get it before i can.  It could be a Konqueror error i suppose...
<win_2_linux> so newboon2age what is your gfs beef with linux or Ubuntu
<newboon2age_> kermiac: that's great to know.  That will help my gf for sure.  Thanks!!!
<kermiac> newboon2age_: possibly, I know IE is having issues with U1 public urls, I don't know about Konqueror
 * win_2_linux finds openoffice is just as easy to use and does about everything he used word for 
<kermiac> newboon2age_: np, that plugin helped people at work during our transition to linux
<win_2_linux> ie crashes alot
<newboon2age_> kermiac: wow, you're whole office migrated??? Let's hear more about that.  Inspiring!
<kermiac> newboon2age_: actually, all of the offices australia wide are now running a customised Ubuntu SOE now :)
<kermiac> we just recently finished upgrading everyone to our new 10.04 image
<win_2_linux> so MS lost its Australian market
<win_2_linux> what happened?
<win_2_linux> so here's a questtion I should pose in all the linux channels
<win_2_linux> if Ms suddenly gave windows for free, and said we could put it on as many machines we liked at home...would you ditch linux for windows
<newboon2age_> kermiac: which company is that? or are you talking all companies in Au?
<kermiac> win_2_linux: not yet, there are still plenty of other companies in Australia running windows. But the company I work for are all linux based now. It was relatively easy to convince management though. They were faced with the prospect of changing to linux or paying for for all new licenses as they were still using win 2000
<kermiac> newboon2age_: it's one company - i wont spam the name of it here, I can PM you a link to the company website if you waqnt though
<newboon2age_> kermiac: yes please...
<kermiac> win_2_linux: absolutely not! the monetary cost is not the only reason why i do not use windows - I like to be able to modify whatever i want in my OS
<newboon2age_> kermiac: opened a query w/ you
<win_2_linux> i think thats what ms is afraid of, that someone would be able to take their os, and make so much better, no crashes, build it totally different instead of the nerds there, and they can't handle that
<win_2_linux> in fact from what I read-could just be rumor or fantasy-that ms is threatened by Linux
<win_2_linux> and ibm is threatened by open source
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: in a sec i'll come back and answer your question...
<newboon2age_> kermiac: which distro did your company use?
<kermiac> we are now running Ubuntu 10.04... we've been running Ubuntu on almost all our internal desktops & laptops internally since 9.04
<newboon2age_> kermiac: heck if your company has a PR person they could write an article about it and we could push it.
<newboon2age_> kermiac: not having to run windoze at work... that is so fantastic.  I can't tell you how great that would be.
<win_2_linux> every windows machine on any company I worked for had to be rebooted two three times aday if used during busy times...not very productive and annoying
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: please see pm
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: did you see my query?
<kermiac> ok, time to leave work & head home... BBL
<newboon2age_> kermiac: i emailed you some text as a start for an article...  have fun with it.
<newboon2age_> kermiac: gnite
<kermiac> ok, thanks newboon2age_ ttyl :)
<pombreda> hwody : on 8.04 server lts : sudo fsck.ext3  /dev/sdb1   e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) e2fsck: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1 ...
<pombreda> :|
<pombreda> what can I do to get that fs back in shape?
<pombreda> the server was rebootedd after the raid card crashed
<pombreda> this is an 8TB ext3 filesystem
<Silver_Fox_> pombreda, Hello
<pombreda> howdy
<Silver_Fox_> I would try the options presented by bumanie here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6116065&postcount=4
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: I am a moron sdb1 is the swap :D
<pombreda> thx!
<pombreda> or rather sounds like the sdxx numbers did change with the reboot
<Silver_Fox_> Okay
<pombreda> it used to be  /dev/sdb1 and is now /dev/sdd1 :/
<pombreda> how can this happen?
<Silver_Fox_> I'm not sure to be honest.
 * Silver_Fox_ is researching
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: my df, fdisk and fstab output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/wRgapL1uSzoBqDdcjn0g/
<Silver_Fox_> pombreda,  Query - have you also started a thread on ubuntu forums yet?  If not I would advise you to so.
<Silver_Fox_>  *to do so
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: thx
<pombreda> will do
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ !
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ How are you? :D
<Silver_Fox_> I've been better, but that is not important.  How are you lukjad  ?
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Going to the dentist :(
<lukjad> Other than that...
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back pombreda .
<Silver_Fox_> Other than that how are you lukjad  ?
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ Good, good
<lukjad> Heading out the door
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: got it all figured out. Not sure why the /dev/device number changed, but I updated my fstab to use the more stable UUID :P
<lukjad> Toodles
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: fsck.exxt3 got the fs fixed allright :P
<Silver_Fox_> Good pombreda
<Silver_Fox_> I have no idea why the device number changed
<Silver_Fox_> Really odd
<Silver_Fox_> See you lukjad
<pombreda> Silver_Fox_: neither do i, but UUID should be safe. I got my 8 missing terabytes back
<Silver_Fox_> Oh my word,  8TB...
<duanedesign> hello Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Hello duanedesign
<Silver_Fox_> How are the fingers? :)
<philinux> What up with forums today?
<Silver_Fox_> Spring cleaning
<Silver_Fox_> >:)
<Silver_Fox_> And a tornado :)
<philinux> Something up, nor new posts. I can't post a new thread but can edit old ones.
<Silver_Fox_> Indeed,  I expect the issue is known and the right people told about it philinux .
<Silver_Fox_> I would like to think that it is being looked into
<philinux> I'm on the staff but not an admin.
<philinux> I was hoping and admin was in here.
<Silver_Fox_> No,  no admin is here at the moment,   the only one who visits is bodhi and he is not always around.
<Silver_Fox_> jdong is usually in #ubuntuforums philinux ,  though I imagine he would also be in the ubuntu forums staff channel also
<philinux> I'm in the staff channel too, first place I went but no admins on :O
<Silver_Fox_> I've just checked philinux, jdong is in #ubuntuforums channel
<philinux> Cheers just joined
<Silver_Fox_> No worries philinux .
<sjshaw361> I just tried Ubuntu 10.04 using a boot disc and using the trial option
<sjshaw361> I choose the boot menu and then from CD
<sjshaw361> Ubuntu loaded fine
<sjshaw361> When I was done I closed out
<sjshaw361> It shut down and then I got the following error repeating on my screen "[ 578.9719203] end_request: i/o error, dev sr0, sector 503872"
<sjshaw361> Now, my XP won't load
<sjshaw361> ... HELP
<sjshaw361> Putting it all in one message... I just tried Ubuntu 10.04 using a boot disc and using the trial option. I choose the boot menu and then from CD. Ubuntu loaded fine. When I was done I closed out. It shut down and then I got the following error repeating on my screen "[ 578.9719203] end_request: i/o error, dev sr0, sector 503872". Now, my XP won't load.  My computer starts, I get the Windows XP screen, but nothing happens.  It doesn't even sound a
<philinux> sjshaw, Try a complete pc shutdown leave it 10 seconds and then do a cold restart
<sjshaw361> philinux, I did that.  it sat over night shut down and then I tried it this morning... nothing
<philinux> Very odd those sr0 error messages spam my screen when i shut down from the livecd but dont cause a problem. Try the live cd again and see if you can see the data on your hard drive
<sjshaw361> philinux, I can get into Safe Mode, and ran chkdsk, but I still can't get into XP normally.
<philinux> Sounds like xp didn't shut down properly then.
<sjshaw361> How can I fix that then?
<philinux> Did chkdsk run ok, no errors?
<sjshaw361> Yeah
<apparatus> Hey. So I'm in front of a rather stupid problem right now. I want to install Warcraft 3 on my 10.04 system but since the installer on the disc isn't an executable I can't open it. So I'd like to make it executable by chmod +x but I don't know how to access the drive as writing 'cd /media/Warcraft III' (or /dev/sr0) in the terminal didn't quite work out.
<zkriesse> apparatus: wine
<philinux> There is the mega thread, the forums are down for posting but accessible, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579378
<apparatus> Yea, I got wine, however the installer for warcraft is not accessible as it is not markes as an executable so I gotta make it an executable.
<apparatus> I'll try to copy the contents of the drive and see if that works out.
<hobgoblin> evening
<hobgoblin> welcome ikonia
<zkriesse> hey hobgoblin
<zkriesse> and welcome ikonia
<hobgoblin> evening zkriesse - surprised there's not more going on in here tonight with the forum down
<philinux> Beer o'clock for me soon
<hobgoblin> still lurking then philinux
<philinux> No moderating to do  :O
<philinux> This xchat is marvellous
<hobgoblin> woohoo :) it has been a peaceful few hours
<hobgoblin> I prefer ti to the terminal type clients - though I do use weechat from time to time if I'm stuck
<philinux> Got it setup nicely, even got sound alerts
<hobgoblin> philinux: is that xchat or the gnome-xchat
<hobgoblin> I SOON turned those off :)
<philinux> xchat, they not on by default
<hobgoblin> and I have the notifications set up nicely
<philinux> Bubble
<philinux> Yes nice
<philinux> Auto login and channel open, ;)
<philinux> No smileys I see
<hobgoblin> philinux: no - no bubble - no indicator or notification things in panel - next to nothing in panel - awn
<hobgoblin> awn flashes with channel message - I only get notified of my nicks or other words I have in the filter
<hobgoblin> hi pabstsmear
<philinux> Is it possible to enable smileys
<hobgoblin> what the picture things?
<philinux> ;) yeah
<hobgoblin> not that I know of
<philinux> Ah ok
<hobgoblin> they'd drive me nuts lol
<philinux> How do I enable graphical smilies (emoticons)?
<philinux> This feature is only available in the official Windows XChat release.
<hobgoblin> aah the kiddie version :D
<philinux> Ah Beer o'clock, must dash for bus bye
<hobgoblin> cya - have one for me
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: same here
<zkriesse> heh
<hobgoblin> :) I suspect #ubuntu is busy - often we get referrals - no idea what it's been like during the last few hours
<pabstsmear> hey
<hobgoblin> hi
<pabstsmear> does anybody here have experience configuring conky?
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: 1,458 people in #ubuntu right now
<zkriesse> pabstsmear: well i don't but i can try anyway
<pabstsmear> I read a few threads over on the ubuntu forums.  My setup works fine for a little while and then it stops.  Its not that big of a deal, but it is kind of an annoyance.
<pabstsmear> I have a very similar configuration to the one in the how to get a beautiful conky thread.
<hobgoblin> pabstsmear: what dies it do when it stops? maybe try running it from a terminal - might yield a clue
<hobgoblin> pabstsmear: which setup - there are hundreds in that thread I think :) if no-one pipes up I would suggest a thread on the forum once it is back up
<pabstsmear> it appears to freeze up for a moment and then quits, but if I run top it still shows the pid
<pabstsmear> the one the person who started the thread gave as an example...  I used his as a template and only made a few changes.
<hobgoblin> pabstsmear: try running it from a terminal and leaving it in there - not sure whether you;d get any useful info from that - but I suspect you would
<pabstsmear> I did start it from the terminal once, it was spitting out something, I don't recall, hopefully it will be the same this time.
<hobgoblin> if it runs for a long time - there could posssibly be a lot of text, if you paste it here - paste.ubuntu.com - if you use the forum code tags please
<pabstsmear> okay, it says Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<pabstsmear>  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.  should I sudo conky?
<hobgoblin> no
<pabstsmear> it seems basically to be repeating that, I'll post anythng else to the link you gave.
<hobgoblin> or maybe yes - paste the info to paste.ubuntu.com, put a name, enter - then you''ll get a url
<pabstsmear> thanks
<hobgoblin> not sure I will be able to help - but I can certainly have a look
<pabstsmear> none-the-less I appreciate it.
<hobgoblin> I know - otherwise I would say nothing lol
<tdn> I have just installed the available updates today. Including new kernel packages. This broke the video driver. What gives? Are others experiencing this too? How do I fix it?
<hobgoblin> I know at least one person who had that issue - what driver
<hobgoblin> tdn - I am expecting the same issue later when I reboot with my nvidia
<iceflatline> I have Nvidia, did the updates come out today?
<iceflatline> If they were the ones out yesteday, all is well with my nvidia card.
<hobgoblin> iceflatline: I know someone who lost nvidia after the kernel update
<hobgoblin> they had to mv xorg.conf out and reboot with nouveau - nto seen them sicne to see if a reinstall of nvidia fixed it
<iceflatline> hobgoblin: k, hopefully this is isolated then.
<tdn> nouveau
<hobgoblin> tdn not sure then - I know they reverted to nouveau - do you have a xorg?  ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tdn> Why does this happen?
<tdn> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<tdn> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<hobgoblin> k
<tdn> Oups. Sorry for the dup.
<hobgoblin> so nouveau is not giving you graphics?
<tdn> hobgoblin, I just rebooted and selected the 2.6.32-22-generic kernel instead. There it works fine as before.
<iceflatline> hobgoblin: Yes. However I'm in windows right now so can't investigate further at the moment
<tdn> hobgoblin, lsmod says that nouveau is in use. When I boot to the new kernel, it says nouveau is not in use.
<hobgoblin> k - not sure what has gone on with it - but i would suspect -24 will be along
<tdn> hobgoblin, when? Today?
<hobgoblin> tdn: I have no idea
<tdn> Is there a way to fix it? I mean, it works in 2.6.32-22-generic. Is there a changelog explaining what has been updated?
<hobgoblin> tdn: I'm sorry - I have no idea at all - it's all voodoo to me - the kernels turn up and I either install them or wait if I;ve seen something on the forums
<tdn> Ok.
<iceflatline> tdn: you could reinstall the nvidia drivers to see if that fixes the problem or drop back the previous kernel until you've had a chance to investigate the new changes
<tdn> iceflatline, the nvidia drivers? I thought the point of nouveau was to not use nvidia?
<tdn> I mean, I am on 2.6.32-22-generic right now, and afaik it uses nouveau and WORKS.
<iceflatline> tdn: gotcha. I misread then. I thought you were using nvidia drivers. Explains perhaps why I wasn't affected if it is a kernel issue.
<hobgoblin> iceflatline: I asked that of tdn but got no answer, then you started talking about nvidia :)
<iceflatline> hobgoblin: my deepest apologies. I'll butt out :)
<hobgoblin> nah - we're fine - I got a bit confused as well lol
<hobgoblin> but I do use nvidia atm and will see when I reboot later
<iceflatline> hobgoblin: yeah, i'm really curious myself now.
<hobgoblin> I'll be back here tomorrow I am sure :)
<iceflatline> we'll compare notes then. still stuck on windows at work now :(
<hobgoblin> :) no PCs where I work
<iceflatline> That sounds like my kind of place :)
<hobgoblin> heh - well I am off now - night
<xsaiddx> hello guys i have a game that it tells me opengl 2 not available
<xsaiddx> how can i get it ?
<zkriesse> hey Vantrax
<Vantrax> hi zach
<Vantrax> heya swoody
 * Vantrax loves swoody... hes cool:P
<Silver_Fox_> Good to see love in here.
<swoody> heya Vantrax :)
 * Vantrax loves Silver_Fox_ too
<swoody> Vantrax: what's all this lovin'? You on some drugs? :/
<Vantrax> no... do you have some...
<Silver_Fox_> Why is that Vantrax  ?
<Silver_Fox_> :)
 * swoody emails Vantrax 5lbs of drugs 
<Vantrax> ....
 * Vantrax thinks he has enough to open a drugstore...
<swoody> lol
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-02
<stlsaint> nhandler: ping
<newboon2age_> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> newboon2age_: !pong
<nhandler> stlsaint: pong
<duanedesign> duanedesign: pong
<kermiac> haha...
<kermiac> howdy everyone :)
<duanedesign> helllooo kermiac
<kermiac> hey duanedesign, how are you going today?
<duanedesign> been slow in #ubuntuone lately. Everyone busy doing something?
<kermiac> duanedesign: yeah, beuno said something about them sprinting for the next couple of weeks... I don't know any more than that though
<duanedesign> kermiac: that makes sense
<stlsaint> duanedesign: what do you use to record/sound record
<Buuntu> can someone help me setup a static ip?
<Buuntu> every time I try the internet stops working...
<Buuntu> only dhcp works
 * stlsaint is heading back to the wave! :D
<packrat> so, i tried asking for help several times on #ubuntu, but apparently my problem is not interesting enough to warrant much of a response
<packrat> got an acer aspire one, trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 9.10 on it.  i made a bootable USB, but it pretty much does nothing when i try to either boot it live, or just install straight up
<geirha> Could you elaborate on «does nothing» ?
<ddecator> packrat: did you run an md5sum on the iso to make sure it's not corrupt?
<packrat> yup
<packrat> as for "does nothing" it will boot to the first menu in the live cd image
<packrat> where you select boot live, install straight up, or check for image corruption
<ddecator> it doesn't respond at that menu?
<packrat> it does
<packrat> but when i select either live boot or install, a few seconds later a whitish ubuntu logo will appear, and then it disappears, and nothing happens
<packrat> usb and SSD drive both do not show any activity
<packrat> even had it sit overnight after i selected install
<ddecator> strange...have you tried re-creating the bootable USB?
<packrat> several times
<ddecator> hm..you might have more luck with 10.04. is there a reason you want to use 9.10?
<packrat> though unfortunately i dont have much variability in usb drives, since i pretty much just tote around a couple USB micro vault tinys and thats it
<packrat> i chopse 9.10 mostly because https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/Ubuntu9.10#ZG5%20%288+8/SSD%29
<packrat> seems to indicate really minimal problems
<packrat> chose*
<stlsaint> packrat: i beg to differ! 10.04 is great plus its a LTS!
<packrat> lts?
<ddecator> ah, ok. well it could possibly by the usb drive, i know i have one that doesn't work for booting ubuntu and one that does. but yah, 10.04 should work just as well as 9.10 at this point, hopefully even better
<packrat> cool beans
<ddecator> LTS = Long Term Support
<ddecator> it gets updates longer than a standard release
<ddecator> so trying 10.04 is a place to start :)
<geirha> What program did you use to make the usb?
<packrat> the one that comes with the disk
<packrat> i wonder, though, whether it might be related to the fact that i ran it off of win7 x64
<packrat> anyways, dl-ing 10.04 now.  will give it a try
<ddecator> a lot of people use unetbootin as well. i haven't tried it, but that's another possible solution
<geirha> I can't think of any obvious reasons why it won't work. It booted one the first try for me on my AAO
<packrat> alternatively, i did manage to find the aao recover disc image, but it comes in a .gz format and im not sure how i could make a usb drive out of that
<packrat> in windoes
<duanedesign> packrat:  there are some known issues listed on the wiki.
<duanedesign> packrat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<packrat> "The 9.10 CDs and DVDs are missing the usb-creator.exe program used by the Windows installation processes discussed below. "
<packrat> thats interesting, considering there is a program in the disc image called "usb-creator.exe"
<geirha> «If you just get a black screen when running from USB, using the setting "Discarded on shutdown, unless you save them elsewhere" in usb-creator might help. Forum: 9.10 NBR issues»
<geirha> That sounds like your issue.
<packrat> derp
<duanedesign> packrat: they must have fixed the missing usb-creator.exe
<packrat> :D
<packrat> well, im playing with DSL while im waiting for the dl.  thanks.  my google-fu is weak
<duanedesign> packrat: i wonder if that should be updated , or left for people that might have an old verison
<packrat> incidentally, is WPA2 supported on 10.04
<packrat> ?
<ddecator> yes
<packrat> woot
<ddecator> assuming that's what the wireless i'm using right now is encoded with (and i'm 95% sure it is)
<duanedesign> Guest54712: trouble with your connection ?
<needpieceofmind> 1 sec then ill ask my question
<packrat> not enough time
<packrat> HURRY!
<packrat> (i jest)
<duanedesign> :)
<packrat> well, thats dandy.  start installing ubuntu netbook, and it says "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<packrat> "
<packrat> looks like its asking me to mount a filesystem
<ddecator> uh oh, the apt cow can't be mounted :(
<packrat> but what does that mean
 * packrat avalanches
<ddecator> i'd say to run 'apt-get moo' but you can't yet...darn
<packrat> :I
<ddecator> ha, that's a new emoticon :D
<packrat> then youll love this one
<packrat> >:I
<ddecator> alright, but in all seriousness, i'm not sure what /dev/loop1 and /cow are :/
<packrat> damn
<packrat> if i click enter, the input prompt reads: (initramfs)
<ddecator> i'm guessing you ran an md5sum again?
<pleia2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306277 seems to have some folks having a similar problem
<duanedesign> packrat:  choose "discarded on shutdown, unless you save them elsewhwere"
<pleia2> yeah, that :)
<packrat> hrm
<duanedesign> :)
<packrat> ok, ill give it a shot in a bit
<ddecator> yah, this says the same thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1334949
<needpieceofmind> ok sorry but a new baby in the house takes presadence over all other
<needpieceofmind> so i have a few question and hopefully you guys can help
<needpieceofmind> first question is why will my ubuntu 10.4 lucid
<packrat> needs a verb there
<needpieceofmind> see my cd rom at times and other i cant mount it it dont even show up in file manager
<needpieceofmind> i mean disk utilities
<packrat> also, anyone have thoughts on how best to partition a 16gb ssd for UNR?
<needpieceofmind> can anyone help me with this as im sure this is a beginners problem
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: that is odd. Are these different CD's?
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: oh i see. The device is not showing up under disk utilities
<geirha> packrat: For such a small drive, I'd just put / on the whole drive, plus a little swap partition.
<packrat> yeah, thats what i ended up doing
<geirha> And then /home on an expansion card, if you have one, but ...
<packrat> hopefully ext4 isnt buggy
<packrat> ive... heard things... you know
<packrat> also i love how they give the reiser fs as an option
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: i wonder if it shows up if you run this command in the Terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)  sudo lshw -C disk
<packrat> which i too have... heard things... about
<geirha> On my AAO, with 9.10, suspend and hibernation fails if the card in the expansion slot is mounted. Don't know if that has been fixed yet though.
<duanedesign> packrat: ext4 is fine
<packrat> yeah, i read about that.  i think ill be fine with the 16gb ive got on this thing
<packrat> its not really going to do any heavty lifting anyways
<packrat> no matlab :P
<geirha> It's great for playing nethack ;)
<packrat> haha
<packrat> how do i scan for available wireless networks in UNR 10.04?
<duanedesign> is there not a network manager applet
<duanedesign> packrat:  you can use the following command in a Terminal:  sudo iwlist scan
<needpieceofmind> duanedesign  no it doesnt but when i ran that in term it popped the drives up in disk util
<packrat> apparently xterm doesnt allow me to scroll up
<packrat> laaame
<needpieceofmind> ok now i ran the command again and it shows up in the list
<needpieceofmind> @duanedesign once u run the sudo iwlist scan how do u connect to them
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: you can click on the network manager applet and select a network there. If it is not listed, use the connect to hidden network
<needpieceofmind> ok 1 sec trying now
<duanedesign> also System > Preferences > Network Connections
<needpieceofmind> do i put anything in the bssid box and how do u use connect to hidden network
<needpieceofmind> thank you so much for your help as i am finally connected
<ddecator> woot!
<needpieceofmind> and now my cdrom and flash drive are both there and in disk util to so thank you everyone but time to shut this ol p.o.s down and start playin with ubuntu and learning
<ddecator> needpieceofmind: good luck :)
<packrat> oh yeah, UNR is running smoothly now on my AAO, many thanks
<ddecator> packrat: good to hear :)
<packrat> got a shitload of updates though. :\
<packrat> i would have hoped they'd keep the images a bit up to date on this stuff
<geirha> There'll probably be a 10.04.1 release soon, in which case the UNR image should be updated too.
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: glad you got it
<duanedesign> packrat: yeah the updates after installation can be big
<needpieceofmind> downloading all 285 megs of updates so atm im still on this till that upto par 'but thank you
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: heh, you too
<needpieceofmind> is there a way to tell at what speed ur connected
<ddecator> you can test in a browser, or if you're downloading updates in a terminal it'll tell you have fast the connection is
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: might look at iftop
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install iftop      then  sudo iftop  to run
<needpieceofmind> it showed up just a lil usto xp still wouldnt convert to vista so its all new learning
<needpieceofmind> where might be a good place to start learning terminal commands
<ddecator> the beginners manual goes over some basic ones i think :)
<ddecator> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<needpieceofmind> ty ddecator
<duanedesign> some linux command cheatsheets http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/all-the-best-linux-cheat-sheets/
<ddecator> oh that's a good one..
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: an a-z index of BASH commands http://ss64.com/bash/
<hobgoblin> so is that one
<duanedesign> morning hobgoblin
<needpieceofmind> im at nixtutor now but is security still a major issue for ubuntu like it is all ms products
<ddecator> heya hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> needpieceofmind: I found the best way to learn commands was use them as I needed them - you tend to remember if you actually need things to be fixed
<hobgoblin> morning duanedesign ddecator
<hobgoblin> iceflatline: if you are there - nvidia did not fail badly with the new kernel :)
<ddecator> needpieceofmind: there are always some security issues in software, but linux is affected by a LOT less viruses, malware, etc.
<needpieceofmind> hob i just need sumwhere to start and as i am i will play around with it and learn them as i go but with per say a kick in the but
<packrat> ubuntu probably the most vulnerable of the linux flavors though
<packrat> due to popularity
<needpieceofmind> that figures
<packrat> still probably safer than windows or mac
<ddecator> it definitely is
<needpieceofmind> hope doing movies is as easy and fast
<ddecator> still a good idea to use a firewall though :)
<hobgoblin> needpieceofmind: if you have the resources - disk space and ram - I would install ubuntu to a virtual machine - then you can set snapshots, play away as much as you like and not need to reinstall the 'real' install  if you completely break it
<tenach> hobgoblin, your nvidia works good now?
<hobgoblin> tenach: it always did - I just read and heard some failures with the new kernel
<needpieceofmind> well im wireless and behind 2 routers so i think i safer for firewall aspect
<tenach> Ah.
<ddecator> i haven't had issues with -23..
<tenach> Before the newest kernel update, I could not use my 6800 :S
<hobgoblin> ddecator: some have - and some still are
<hobgoblin> tenach: really - I have a 6* something on the media server - works fine
<ddecator> hobgoblin: glad i'm not one of them, i was hesitant to update already
<needpieceofmind> whats better gnome or kde or is that just a preference thing
<tenach> hobgoblin, yeah, I couldn't get it to work so I am using my wife's ati :(
<newboon2age_> packrat: vulnerable? in what way?
<tenach> needpieceofmind, I would say preference in that.  Give both a look at :)  I am still going to give KDE a look at again, since I haven't really ever kept it around very long.
<newboon2age_> packrat: not at all to speak of that i can see.
<packrat> vulnerable in the sense that virus writers will give ubuntu more attention than most other distros
<needpieceofmind> poor poor tenach and having to use a ATi  card :(
<packrat> all theoretical, i guess
<newboon2age_> packrat: don't see any of that so far
<ddecator> still very few in numbers overall. security issues in browsers and in flash are more of a problem than viruses
<needpieceofmind> whats a good browser instead of ff  as i dont much care for it
<packrat> speaking of... looks like the youtubs are supported oob
<packrat> arent*
<ddecator> wait for FF 4 :)
<needpieceofmind> and it and adobe have alot of issues
<packrat> sadly, it really doesnt seem like html5 and apple are going to win this battle
<needpieceofmind> html5???
<ddecator> webm is doing good on youtube
<packrat> uh, yeah, its up to html5, right?
<needpieceofmind> and i apologize if i seem like a pain in da butt with all my question but i am a complete n00b as this was all a spurt of the moment switch
<newboon2age_> packrat: i wouldn't count out html5 or apple.  not yet.
<ddecator> needpieceofmind: we're here to answer questions :)
<packrat> well, yeah, that was my point
<packrat> flash is just way too undeservedly popular
<needpieceofmind> its cause its compact and simple
<needpieceofmind> like php
<needpieceofmind> well thats no so much on the simple side
<newboon2age_> packrat: well other technologies have been wildly popular but it doesn't stop there being viable competitors.
<packrat> haha
<packrat> not sure how compact php is, either
<needpieceofmind> who/what has gave flash a run for its money
<newboon2age_> packrat: flash for one took a very long time to take off.  It would only take google (who owns youtube) to decide to support something else and all of a sudden the whole picture would change.
<needpieceofmind> oh its compact if you look at the amount of coding you have to do in it compared to java or even html cause it can handle crons and so much more
<tenach> I loves me php
<needpieceofmind> thats very true newboon
<needpieceofmind> tenach u a php junkie with sum coding experience in mmorpgs
<UNRrat> and now i can get my irc fix on the run
<needpieceofmind> text based
<tenach> In coding php-based mmorpgs?
<needpieceofmind> stuff like the common mafia browser games
<needpieceofmind> point and click and time limits
<needpieceofmind> alot of cron jobs
<needpieceofmind> games for example are o-game,omerta,mafia wars
<tenach> Ah.  I worked briefly on one, but they're really not my cuppa.
<packrat> farmville?
<packrat> lulz
<needpieceofmind> might i ask what it is as i loves me php to and have just gotten into making a game to kill time
<needpieceofmind> farmville is satan in digital format
<needpieceofmind> believe u me it had me hooked for a long time
<packrat> farmville is just Lawnmowing 2.0
<needpieceofmind> lol so whats frontierville then
<packrat> those were the days though.  f yeah clouds of xeen
<tenach> needpieceofmind, I am not fond of the click and wait games like pretty much any/all games that have touched facebook/made by zynga.
<needpieceofmind> lmao
<needpieceofmind> aqh ok
<tenach> I've been working on a browser-based client for a MUD style rpg though.
<needpieceofmind> ooooooooooh
<tenach> html/javascript for the front end with php being called via the js, server running in python.
<needpieceofmind> very nice
<needpieceofmind> thinking ur a LOT MORE ADVANCED then myself
<drew212> anyone have any ideas how to recover some pictures i lost due to doing a fresh install of ubuntu?
<tenach> needpieceofmind, I wouldn't necessarily say that I'm more advanced.  Perhaps I have just spent a long time on this hobby/project off and on.
<needpieceofmind> lol ok i can accept that
<packrat> so which swf player should i install?
<tenach> So, I gather that you are looking to make a browser game?
<packrat> got adobe, swfdec, and gnash
<ddecator> adobe
<tenach> I just go with adobe
<ddecator> gnash and swfdec don't perform nearly as well
<needpieceofmind> i made one and didnt like it  the coding was all jumbulled so im starting from scrath and doin it
<tenach> Ahh, cool.
<tenach> :D
<needpieceofmind> does ubuntu have vlc play
<needpieceofmind> player*
<tenach> needpieceofmind, yes.
<tenach> needpieceofmind, you can find it in the software center
<needpieceofmind> yeah i been at it for about 6 months now
<needpieceofmind> ok i think im prolly go hey wire once it gets done updating
<tenach> or you can just apt-get install vlc
<tenach> :D
<needpieceofmind> lol i will do it like that
<needpieceofmind> wanna learn this the right way not be a lazy iterface user
<needpieceofmind> wow how do u make urself root
<ddecator> sudo
<tenach> all you need to do is sudo
<needpieceofmind> just tried apt-get install vlc
<tenach> making yourself root is dangerous.
<ddecator> sudo apt-get isntall vlc
<tenach> Hai MadameTock
<ddecator> install*
<needpieceofmind> lol i forgot the sudo
<needpieceofmind> well i didnt realize its so later here so time for bed for me since the kid is sleeping and work come awful ealry
<needpieceofmind> exit
<needpieceofmind> #quit
<MadameTock> Hai tenach
<newboon2age_> packrat: oh, here's a point in your favor for now at least re: flash  YouTube Says HTML5 Not Ready for Prime Time  http://www.technewsworld.com/story/70333.html
<packrat> oh, i wasnt exactly arguing that flash is great or anything
<newboon2age_> packrat: course if they changed there mind tomorrow, it'd be a big sea shift...
<packrat> i was just saying, with the way things are currently, flash wont be dropped any time even remotely soon
<newboon2age_> packrat: no, i understood you were talking about entrenched in the market tek.  it is for now...
<packrat> oh
<tdn> In my homedir there is a folder called "Updater". What is this folder used for? It is empty? Is it safe to delete it? Why is it created? And by what?
<tdn> Same with the Templates folder.
<philinux> tdn, no idea, I dont have one. Is it a hidden file?
<tdn> Not a hidden file.
<philinux> tdn I have templates and it is empty
<tdn> philinux, what is it for, and how do I use it?
<philinux> If it's called Updater I've not come across this
<philinux> Is this lucid lynx
<tdn> This is Kubuntu lucid.
<philinux> tdn, Ah well it maybe a default folder for Kubuntu.
<tdn> Ok.
<philinux> tdn, If it's empty and not .updater then You could remove it.
<philinux> Even removing .files has no serious effect as apps recreate them when run to set the default settings
<philinux> Apart from removing say .mozilla. You would loose all bookmarks etc
<oCean_> philinux: the effect of losing ones settings might be serious to some people..
<philinux> oCean of course but it dont bork your system
<Silver_Fox_> I agree oCean_
<philinux> Nice to see the forums back to normal. I got a holiday from moderating yesterday lol.
<tdn> Ok.
<tdn> philinux, what forum?
<philinux> ubuntuforums.org
<philinux> All of them were borked yesterday
<Silver_Fox_> I imagine you are having fun removing / merging duplicate posts
<philinux> Silver_fox, There was a lot of spam to clear up too. I did a few last night but I guess the guys on the night shift fixed most. I'm UK based
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  I noticed you are :)
<Silver_Fox_> As am I
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hows the weather in the North East? Brightened up here at last
<Silver_Fox_> ^ philinux ^
<Silver_Fox_> Sorry, North West
<philinux> I'm Lancashire - not bad, blue skies returning
<Silver_Fox_> Lancashire... M61
<Silver_Fox_> Well,  I am currently residing in the midlands
<Puck`> hi Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Hey Puck` , on the air today ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: not today, that was a test you saw on Twitter, if you saw it there (:
<Silver_Fox_> Indeed I did
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: I finally took on ajax, and did this: http://listen.xtradio.org/top.php It's all ajax so it updates automatically (:
<Silver_Fox_> Great,  glad you finally did it :)
<Puck`> mm ya :P it's great now the ideas are flooding me :P
<Silver_Fox_> I have been doing some dev work myself using google maps and ajax. Would you like to see ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: oh of course
<Silver_Fox_> Puck`,  http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/roadtrip.htm  .  Click on the marker furthest on the right
<Silver_Fox_> Then you will be able to click a thumbnail...
<Silver_Fox_> I shall say no more :)
<Puck`> oh oh this is nice :D
<Silver_Fox_> The gallary can also be controlled with the keyboard :)
<Silver_Fox_> Left and Right keys to nav. X will close it
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: it makes you wonder why this isn't made by default
<Silver_Fox_> Thanks Puck` .
<Silver_Fox_> Well,  as for default i am not sure.
<Silver_Fox_> The windows are left blank by google on purpose.  That leaves it very flexible
<Silver_Fox_> I would also state that it is still not finished. I have overlays to add and more images
<tenach> Looks pretty good so far
<Silver_Fox_> Hey tenach ,  nice to see you about this early. How are things ?
<Silver_Fox_> And thanks
<tenach> Things are alright.  Very tired.
<Silver_Fox_> Yes, I can imagine
<Silver_Fox_> Thinking about getting to bed tenach  ?
<Puck`> Silver_Fox_: this thing is awesome, I could image such a wordpress plugin (hint hint)
<Silver_Fox_> Very subtle Puck`
<Silver_Fox_> ;)
<Puck`> :D
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> I am.
<Puck`> hi tenach (:
<tenach> Hello Puck`
<duanedesign> morning all
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<Puck`> \o
<philinux> \o/
<mohi57o9> /o\
<Silver_Fox_>   \o/
<Silver_Fox_>    |
<Silver_Fox_>   /\
<Silver_Fox_> Damn
<mohi57o9> fail :P
<Silver_Fox_> So close...
<mohi57o9> \o/
<Silver_Fox_>  |
<mohi57o9>  /\
<mohi57o9> aww fail
<Silver_Fox_> Well,  quite enough of this game anyway. This is supposed to be a support channel
<philinux> (\__/)
<Silver_Fox_> And its been v. busy ;)
<mohi57o9> =]
<Silver_Fox_> Fun and games to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<philinux> Someone's bored lol
<paultag> Oh surrrrrrrrre
<paultag> now you want me back
<mohi57o9> :/
<mohi57o9> packrat, come back
<mohi57o9> aww sorry paultag*
<paultag> packrat?
<paultag> >:D
<paultag> Kinda like that name
<mohi57o9> >:(
<Silver_Fox_> Everything okay paultag  ?
<paultag> Silver_Fox_: sure, how are you?
<Silver_Fox_> Thinking about lunch, apart from that not bad
<paultag> :)
<Silver_Fox_> :)
 * mohi57o9 says he will never use bash with paultag :/
<paultag> mohi57o9: hahaha
<FounDthisOut> hello .. plz help me with http://imagebin.org/103792 any 1 ?
<philinux> Thats ntfs
<FounDthisOut> its bad ?
<philinux> Windows wont boot?
<FounDthisOut> ya :(
<philinux> What does it say, any error messages
<FounDthisOut> nothing .. black screen with just a blinking small cursor
<philinux> Machine does POST ok?
<FounDthisOut> i have  CD  HD  Floppy boot sequence .. yes does post ok but when sees no cd to boot , goes to hard drive to boot and then nothing .. black screen
<FounDthisOut> no error message nothing .. so i boot in ubuntu to do something .. it wont let me install ubuntu either
<philinux> Ah was this a wubi install
<FounDthisOut> i am not well aware of many phrases .. wubi ?
<philinux> Did you install ubuntu inside windows with wubi
<FounDthisOut> no .. i have booted from live CD .. old one but bootable
<philinux> So this is purely a "windows wont boot" problem?
<FounDthisOut> no, want to install ubuntu but it wont let me
<philinux> You want to trash the ntfs partition
<FounDthisOut> want to allocate 10 gigs of free 54 gbs for ubuntu
<FounDthisOut> but gparted wont let me touch it to resize :(
<FounDthisOut> i dont want to FORCE any command .. that usually causes dataloss
<FounDthisOut> so i am here :)
<philinux> Is this vista
<FounDthisOut> no, this is live ubuntu cd 8.10 .. the HD is 500 Gb, only one drive [c:\] and is 445 gb full .. around 54 gb is free ... currently whole 500 gb is ntfs .. want to give 10 gb for ubuntu install
<Lynkx> Boas...eu não sei se será aqui que se poderá ter um pouco de ajuda em relação ao ubuntu...é possível? Inglês ou português? Obrigado..
<philinux> I mean has your hard drive got vista installed
<FounDthisOut> no it has windows 7 ultimate 64 bit edition installed
<philinux> Then you need to resize win 7 using win 7
<FounDthisOut> but pc wont boot to windows 7
<philinux> Using gparted could bork it
<philinux> pc needs sorting first
<pedro3005> Lynkx, english only, please
<FounDthisOut> so i thought some boot manager was broken or something
<philinux> Could be the mbr that needs fixing
<philinux> Any windows experts in here?
<FounDthisOut> can we do it?
<Lynkx> Hi everyone. Is there someone that can give me a couple of hints regarding ubuntu? i really need some help... thanks...
<pedro3005> sure, don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Lynkx> ok:)
<Lynkx> Here's the thing
<FounDthisOut> ok i go window channel, get help and get back here ?
<philinux> foundthisout, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=fix+windows+7+mbr&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Lynkx> i need to start using linux, but i have 2 problems
<FounDthisOut> thanks .. reading
<philinux> lynkx, go ahead
<Lynkx> first: i can make video calls with anykind of chat messenger
<Lynkx> cant
<pedro3005> why not?
<Lynkx> i wanna use empathy
<Lynkx> but the options are grey
<Lynkx> i cant use them
<Lynkx> i tried emesene
<Lynkx> but i can only see myself...
<Lynkx> so,to use empathy, what can i do?
<FounDthisOut> thanks i try that and come here .. will have to boot
<philinux> lynkx, http://www.howzzit.com/blog/how-to-enable-audio-video-chat-on-empathy/
<Lynkx> philinux, thanks, i will check it.
<Lynkx> 2º thing, the one thats been driving me mad!!!!
<Lynkx> i have a ati radeon x700, but i can find drivers anywhere? and the proprietary drivres doesnt work
<Lynkx> a visited a couple of websites, but the explanations are completly insane...
<Lynkx> i dont understand any of it
<Lynkx> seems like i have to use a kind of open generic driver
<Lynkx> is there a way i can fix this? i mean, easely? :)
<Lynkx> ?
<philinux> ati oh dear
<philinux> Lynks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/40457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 40457 in xorg (Ubuntu) "ATI Radeon x700 not supported in Install or Live (dup-of: 22985)" [Medium,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 22985 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[x700] fails to infer lvds for primary connector on acer ferrari 4005 | card detected, but driver fails to use right output port (dups: 25) (heat: 1)" [High,Fix released]
<philinux> Lynkx, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+ati+radeon+x700&aq=f&aqi=m1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Lynkx> :)right ATI... so, in other words: i am never gonna get this right, right? better to by an nvidia one?
<Lynkx> they all have bugs...
<Lynkx> well, gonna try it. Thanks Philinux and Ubot2
<philinux> Lynks, When I bought this pc 2 years ago and did some research I made sure i got a nVidia card 8600GT. ATI fine in windows I believe
<philinux> How old is that ati card?
<Lynkx> yeah, i know...but wanna put windows in the virtual toillet.... about 4 years old
<Lynkx> i dont get it...why is there no more support from ati to linux?
<philinux> You'll have to ask them
<Lynkx> right... damn shame .
<Lynkx> iĺl manage some how...
<Lynkx> look, about the empathy
<philinux> I think the problem with ati is the support for older cards. You'll have to dig around
<Lynkx> i just went to the site you gave me, and used the synaptic and downloaded the things i needed... still doesnt work... the options are not avaable...
<Lynkx> jeezzz...does everything around ubuntu has to be this complicated? :)
<that_guy__> hey anyone here know  how to down load win 7
<that_guy__> on ubuntu?
<Silver_Fox_> What do you mean download?  Do you mean install ?
<that_guy__> yeah... sorry
<Silver_Fox_> You will need to prepare your HDD.
<Silver_Fox_> You will need to partition it
<that_guy__> how do i do that?
<Silver_Fox_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<that_guy__> thanks
<zkriesse> hey Silver_Fox_
<duanedesign> that_guy__: also see the install Windows after Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<zkriesse> hello spursncowboys
<spursncowboys> zkriesse: hi, how is everything?
<zkriesse> spursncowboys: eh ok. and yourself?
<spursncowboys> zkriesse: enjoying the last few days of my vacation.
<zkriesse> cool
<spursncowboys> zkriesse: do you know what frigg is?
<zkriesse> not really
<that_guy__> how do you run gparted?
<Silver_Fox_> System -> Administration -> Gparted
<that_guy__> thanks
<that_guy__> didnt seee it...
<Silver_Fox_> I assume you are on the live cd of Ubuntu
<that_guy__> ok now how do i create a partition
<that_guy__> i dont think i am silver fox
<that_guy__> what do you mean by live cd?
<Silver_Fox_> Download an Ubuntu LiveCD image (.iso) from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<that_guy__> i think i have a cd of ubuntu lying around somewhere
<Silver_Fox_> If you do,  find it :)
<that_guy__> ok cool thanks
<Silver_Fox_> It will save us some time
<that_guy__> found it!
<that_guy__> now what?
<Silver_Fox_> Boot from it
<that_guy__> ok
<that_guy__> dont kill me but do you mean go to the .exe?
<that_guy__> like the menu where it says Demo and full install Install inside windows and learn more?
<that_guy__> hello??
<Silver_Fox_> Yes, I am still here
<holstein> that_guy__: the .exe in there is for the wubi i think
<Silver_Fox_> I would choose demo
<that_guy__> demo it is
<that_guy__> okay gonna reboot so be back in a minute
<that_guy__> i pressed reboot now but i aint doing anything
<that_guy__> the thing is that its running under wine...
<that_guy__> help?
<holstein> that_guy__: your trying to install win7?
<that_guy__> yes
<holstein> and you have ubuntu installed now?
<that_guy__> yes
<Silver_Fox_> Do you wish to completely remove ubuntu
<holstein> how about http://www.virtualbox.org/ that_guy__
<that_guy__> no... i want to partition with it
<holstein> i think thats the best way to run windows
<that_guy__> ive been running that but i wanna play games on win7
<hobgoblin> that_guy__: if that's the case - boot the livecd - shrink an exisitng partition - install win7
<holstein> that_guy__: what do you mean, you want to partition with it?
<holstein> yeah, virtualbox wont do games at a level you would be comfortable with
<that_guy__> when i press reboot now it wont reboot... should i try manual reboot?
<holstein> reboot in what?
<that_guy___> okay, i just tried rebooting it but it didnt work
<holstein> rebooting didnt work?
<holstein> or partitioning?
<that_guy___> rebooting
<Silver_Fox_> Did you change your bios boot order ?
<that_guy___> how do i do that?
<holstein> it depends on your machine
<holstein> you could google
<holstein> your type of machine
<holstein> and change boot order
<holstein> OR bios settings
<hobgoblin> that_guy___: can I ask what linux you are running and how you installed it
<that_guy___> ubuntu 10.04 from cd
<holstein> however you booted that CD to install ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> it should be the same process
<holstein> just dont install
<holstein> run in live
<hobgoblin> ok - so have you changed any settings on the pc since then - if not then the cd should boot - alternatively if you maybe did F2 or something to access a boot menu you need to do the same again
<holstein> run it* live
<that_guy___> thing is the menu is running under wine does that matter by any chance?
<hobgoblin> until you've got the cd running then no-one is really going to be of much help as we will just be going round in circles
<hobgoblin> that_guy___: why do you keep talking about wine?
<holstein> that_guy___: what menu?
<that_guy___> the autorun menu
<that_guy___> from the cd
<holstein> thats not how you start this process
<holstein> you close that
<holstein> turn the machine off
<that_guy___> ok
<holstein> and restart the machine with the CD in the drive
<that_guy___> ill do that now
<that_guy__> okay, im back here for now, ive relised what to do and you must hate me right now cos im a n00b
<that_guy__> lets just say that i was running under the live cd ... ( i cant right now cos i have to download java to be on here and my internet is capped)
<that_guy__> what now?
<that_guy__> okay, if i was running under live cd, do i need to download gpart?
<that_guy__> hello??
<zkriesse> that_guy__: hi
<hobgoblin> that_guy__: no - system > admin > partition editor
<that_guy__> theres no partition editor on the menu
<that_guy__> ahh... is there one when you go to live cd?
<that_guy__> cos right now im running the full actual version..
<hobgoblin> you asked about the livecd - I answered same :)
<go> hi team
<hobgoblin> hi puck
<that_guy__> oh.. thanks hob.... i was a bit cofused...
<hobgoblin> understandable when all is new
<that_guy__> lets say i went in there... what next?
<zkriesse> hey puck go
<hobgoblin> that_guy__: just exactly what is it you are trying to accomplish - then I can help properly
<that_guy__> im trying to download win7 as a partition...
<hobgoblin> go ignores the fact that he's puck akos
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: yeah lol
<go> haha
<hobgoblin> that_guy__: that makes no sense at all - win7 is an OS
<go> ey guys, sorry, i was just joining some channels
<that_guy__> like dual boot it
<holstein> that_guy__: its much easier to do this the other way
<holstein> if you already have windows installed
<that_guy__> what do you mean?
<holstein> BUT you can do it
<holstein> you have ubuntu installed on your entire hard drive right now right?
<that_guy__> i dont have windows already installed i only have ubuntu
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you need to re-claim some hard drive space for windows
<that_guy__> ok...
<that_guy__> how much space do i need?
<holstein> you need to re-size a partition
<holstein> so you'll have room to install windows
<holstein> thats up to you that_guy__
<that_guy__> how much space do i need?
<holstein> i would think 10 GB would be the smallest
<that_guy__> using gparted?
<holstein> gparted will do that
<holstein> allow you to re-claim some space for your upcoming windows install
<that_guy__> is it dangerous to try to do that on the actual ubuntu?
<holstein> you need to do this from a live CD
<that_guy__> ok
<holstein> THEN
<hobgoblin> that_guy__: I would be inclined to go to the windows site and find the minumum space requirement - moving partitions is not something that you would want to do more than once
<holstein> after you reclaim the space
<holstein> you'll install windows
<holstein> and you'll have to re-install GRUB
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> in there should be a section on retoring grub from a live CD
<holstein> after the windows install, you wont be able to boot into ubuntu
<hobgoblin> holstein - I am going to butt out - one person dealing with this is sufficient - I would think it will get confusing otherwise - all I'd say is it might be good to be creating sadi partition at the beginning of the drive
<holstein> hobgoblin: no, go for it
<holstein> im just trying to give an overview of all the steps :)
<holstein> the best way i know
<hobgoblin> it's cool - you go for it - I'll be modding on the forums
<holstein> OK
<hobgoblin> ping if you want me though :)
<hobgoblin> gah - I hate forum mods anyway
<hobgoblin> :D
<that_guy__> the microsoft website said 18 to 20gb
<holstein> that_guy__: again, thats up to you
<holstein> i think most people split it down the middle
<holstein> for example
<holstein> if you have a 100GB hard drive
<holstein> 50GB to each OS
<that_guy__> how would i change it on gparted?
<holstein> i would google gparted
<holstein> and read the documentation
<holstein> just to be safe
<holstein> and make backups of important data
<that_guy__> ok, im gonna boot from live cd now... ill be back if i need some more help :)
<holstein> but, in theory
<holstein> you boot from the live cd
<that_guy__> i have no important data so its ok
<holstein> find your partition
<holstein> and resize it
<holstein> leaving a big enough empty space for your windows install
<that_guy__> ok thanks for your help... ill try my best from here on
<holstein> that_guy__: if you have NO important data
<holstein> the easiest way to go for you might be
<holstein> to just install windows7
<holstein> on the whole drive
<holstein> and reinstall ubuntu after the fact
<that_guy__> ill try this first and if it doesnt work, ill try the whole drive
<holstein> the ubuntu installer makes this easy
<holstein> that_guy__: cool :)
<holstein> its totally do-able
<that_guy__> thanks...
<hobgoblin> it would be so much easier to have info like that at the beginning :)
<holstein> yeah, while you have windows still installed
<holstein> its a couple clicks to do it after you got windows already installed
<hobgoblin> yea - I did delete partition - install linux :D
<holstein> i dont think we'll see an 'install windows and ubuntu side by side' option in the microsoft installer anytime soon ;)
<hobgoblin> no - and it would probably fail if there was ...
<holstein> lol
<hobgoblin> how many filetypes in an option ?
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<hobgoblin> anyway - I'm sure he will be back soon - pretty sure I've seen them before
<hobgoblin> anyway - afk for a while
<holstein> he'll get it sorted out
<hobgoblin> :)
<holstein> laters
<hobgoblin> hi swoody
<swoody> hobgoblin: heya piskie :D
<swoody> how's things going?
<hobgoblin> how's things?
<hobgoblin> good here ty :)
<swoody> hobgoblin: excellent to hear :)
<philinux> o/
<hobgoblin> hi philinux
<philinux> \o
<swoody> hobgoblin: things have gotten increasingly better for me, I just landed a job (finally!) and I start on Tuesday :D
<swoody> heya philinux :)
<paultag> grats swoody
<paultag> swoody: whatcha doin?
<swoody> oh heya paultag :) How's things been?
 * meindian523 pats swoody on the back
<hobgoblin> superb news swoody - well done :)
<swoody> paultag: Datacenter Tech/Sys Admin
<hobgoblin> hi paultag meindian523
<swoody> thanks meindian523 and hobgoblin :)
<meindian523> hi hobgoblin
<paultag> swoody: good good, hows you doin?
<swoody> all these lurkers here ;P
<paultag> DarkNemesis: killer, whereat?
<paultag> hey hobgoblin
<philinux> swoody, what's the job entail
<swoody> paultag: oh I can't complain anymore, thank you :)
<paultag> erm swoody, killer whereat
<paultag> sorry DarkNemesis
<zkriesse> yo yo paultag !
<DarkNemesis> mmm its ok
<hobgoblin> pretty good tabfail there paultag
<swoody> philinux: mostly racking servers, troubleshooting, some terminal work, just keeping the servers up and running for the most part ;)
<paultag> hobgoblin: shit, you're tellen me
<swoody> paultag: www.singlehop.com
<paultag> swoody: Fail!
<hobgoblin> :)
<paultag> hey zkriesse
<meindian523> hobgoblin, tired of doing elf magic and decided to turn evil?
<paultag> looks good there swoody
<hobgoblin> meindian523: I always was ;)
 * DarkNemesis wants to repeal section 63 of the criminal justice and immigration bill as part of the great repeal act
<DarkNemesis> sorry, wrong place
<hobgoblin> DarkNemesis lol
<meindian523> hobgoblin, oh, more evil than before then
<swoody> paultag: thanks :) It is a pretty sweet gig, got the lead from tronyx who is (was) a memeber of my loco :)
<paultag> swoody: He is long outa Chi-town
 * meindian523 was just about to ask what Section 63 did to DarkNemesis as to suffer that fate
<DarkNemesis> hobgoblin, not know what i'm refering to? if you dont tough... :P
<swoody> paultag: yeah, but the company is his old place of employment
<paultag> swoody: oh no frak
<paultag> swoody: nice
<DarkNemesis> meindian523, it makes thinking certain things illegal
<swoody> paultag: and he still usually hangs out in #u-chicago, so I count him as one of us :)
<paultag> swoody: steal me some serverspace :)
<paultag> swoody: ahh, yeah :)
<swoody> paultag: I'll see what I can do, lol -.-
<paultag> haha
<hobgoblin> DarkNemesis: the lol was for the channel - but I'd say you've little chance of repealing that - and before we get told no politics - it'll never amount to much - the LD will be removed in time
<paultag> hobgoblin: LD ?
<hobgoblin> paultag: UK politics - lib dems
<paultag> hobgoblin: ahha, yes, I know the lib dem party :)
<hobgoblin> supposedly sharing power with the nasty party
<paultag> hobgoblin: I try and keep up with modern politics
<paultag> hobgoblin: I figure if people know US politics, I should learn a bit about other's
<hobgoblin> guido fawkes missed - I think he should have another go
<paultag> other systems *
 * philinux No politics
<swoody> paultag: if there were a serious need for something Ubuntu-related, I'm sure they may be responsive to it... http://www.singlehop.com/why_singlehop/supporting_open_source.php
<hobgoblin> paultag: totally agree with that system
<paultag> hobgoblin: remember remember the 5th of november
<hobgoblin> I do :)
<hobgoblin> I was there - I am a myth :D
<philinux> hobgoblin was there
<paultag> swoody: o'rly?
 * meindian523 wonders what are the parallels for the US Republican & Democrat parties in UK politics
<swoody> paultag: yeah, they're a pretty cool bunch of guys from what I've seen so far :)
<hobgoblin> meindian523: I think the left in the US is more or less the right in the UK - the right in the US has no parallel - or that is my understanding
<paultag> swoody: rockn
<paultag> hobgoblin: the right on the US is the facist party elsewhere
<paultag> hobgoblin: moderate is lib-dem, and left wing is moderate
<paultag> hobgoblin: US politics are fscked
<hobgoblin> meindian523: though to be frank in the UK they are all more or less in the centre
<meindian523> hobgoblin, as in the right in the UK wants big govt, less taxes and more populist spending?
<hobgoblin> mmmm
<hobgoblin> the right are the conservative lot, the left are a small part of the labour party - the remainder being more or less conservative
<hobgoblin> at the moment I don't think it matters where you live - it is all pretty much screwed up
<meindian523> hobgoblin, the problem with using words like "conservative" is the GOP and the Tories (IIRC) are both conservative
<hobgoblin> seen it all before
<meindian523> it depends on the country, what you mean by conservative
<paultag> Well, the "right" wing maintains the status qo, and the "left" wing wants to change things
<paultag> so every time the "left" makes a change, they become more "right"
<hobgoblin> but meh - in the UK there are 600 odd pigs with their snouts in the trough - I'vew no time for any of them
<paultag> so the terms change in meaning often
<hobgoblin> this ^^
<meindian523> paultag, change, hopefully for the better?
<meindian523> towards more free trade, less trade barriers, etc
<meindian523> ?
<paultag> meindian523: that is the hope. Otherwise we are just going in circles
<paultag> meindian523: no
<paultag> meindian523: half of us want that, the others work to change that
<paultag> half the time, half of us are "left" and the other half we are "right"
<hobgoblin> it'll take more than politicians to change
<meindian523> ouch, half of my brain is now officially dead
<paultag> the meanings change every year meindian523. You can see this pretty clearly in our history
<paultag> aye hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> I'd change paultag's "our history" and remove the "our"
<paultag> hobgoblin: aye
<hobgoblin> stlsaint: good evenink
<meindian523> In India, the right wants more free market, and the left wants more socialism
<meindian523> IML, they haven't changed
<paultag> meindian523: and when the left wing gets what they want, they turn into the right wing
<paultag> meindian523: because the right wing wants to keep the status quo, and the left wing wants to make changes
<paultag> meindian523: so when things change, the left becomes the right and the right becomes the left
<hobgoblin> :)
<paultag> meindian523: I would be a Republican in 1992, their platform is the same one Obama ran on
<hobgoblin> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a pad of paper - can anyone help me
<paultag> hobgoblin: lik omg did u install teh wood drivers>
<paultag> hobgoblin: you needs to interface to the woodcpu
<hobgoblin> I found the exe one - will that work
<paultag> hobgoblin: just run it in apple os x
<swoody> paultag: you mean the tiger wood drivers? :D
<paultag> hobgoblin: it should be fine
<hobgoblin> or do I need A6
<meindian523> well, in India, AFAIK, the left would be happy if we were a communist democracy <-- don't know whether that is a paradox, and the right would be happy if were completely free market
<hobgoblin> paultag:
<paultag> hobgoblin: ohhhh, you are international, you did not say that
<hobgoblin> cool
<paultag> hobgoblin: you will need the a6_4bit extentions
<hobgoblin> aaah - of course I is
<hobgoblin> LMAO
<paultag> meindian523: but if you were a communist state, the right wing would want it to stay that way
<paultag> meindian523: so the "left" wing would now want to keep it like that and become the "right" wing
<paultag> hobgoblin: :P
<meindian523> paultag, I don't think we have ever sufficiently swung in one direction that the left becomes the right and the right becomes the left
<paultag> meindian523: it happens in the USA regularly
<meindian523> well, when you have had more than, IIRC, 100 years of independence, you get to make that many more swinging changes
<meindian523> swoody, singlehop doesn't do retail hosting, do they?
<stlsaint> hola senors
<meindian523> hola senorita
<meindian523> :P
<hobgoblin> stlsaint:  is a baby ...
<hobgoblin> <stlsaint> boo who
<hobgoblin> see
<paultag> meindian523: http://www.presidency.ucsb.edu/ws/index.php?pid=25847
 * meindian523 wonders what's the Spanish word for a baby
<paultag> meindian523: that is the republican party platform of 1992
<paultag> meindian523: it looks like our democrat platform this last election
 * meindian523 reads
<swoody> meindian523: TBH, I don't know for sure :/
<swoody> meindian523: I haven't started working there just yet, so I don't want to say positively what type of clients they work with
<meindian523> paultag, lol, "Here at home, we warned against Big Government, because we knew concentrated decisionmaking, no matter how well-intentioned, was a danger to liberty and prosperity."
<meindian523> tronyx, ?
<paultag> meindian523: aye
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<meindian523> But AFAIK, GOP always campaigns for lower taxes, so that is something they didn't change
<paultag> meindian523: yes, but being the GOP does not make you right wing IIRC
<paultag> meindian523: aye, check -- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-wing_politics
<meindian523> paultag, nah, as you said the parties keep interchanging positions, so I'm now defining them by what they aim at, and not whether the call themselves right wing or left wing
<paultag> good :)
<meindian523> paultag, I have read that, problem is Wikipedia has a mostly American slant
<paultag> that's what you should
<paultag> meindian523: most of the wikipedia contributors are American, so it has a natural bias
<meindian523> as hobgoblin said, UK left is US right, and vice versa
<paultag> meindian523: the republo-facist party in the USA is far more radical then anywhere else in the world
<meindian523> and that is usually not reflected..
<meindian523> one second...
<hobgoblin> back later - I'll bring my stick to stir the pot again :)
<hobgoblin> almost like the old old days in here
<meindian523> +1 hobgoblin
<newboon2age_> paultag: and most unfortunately most Americans are completely unaware of how far out of sync and extremist the right wing bias of the US really is.
<paultag> newboon2age_: for sure
<paultag> newboon2age_: it's very scary
<newboon2age_> paultag: very very
<stlsaint> very
<swoody> very :/
<paultag> this is why I like you guys :)
<paultag> I don't feel so radical
<swoody> cause we're all a bunch of Communists too? ;)
<newboon2age_> paultag: the world was rejoicing when Obama was elected because the thought the fascist nightmare that was W was over.  you could see it when bishop tutu came on the Daily Show
<newboon2age_> paultag: it was like the world breathed a sigh of relief
<paultag> newboon2age_: not to mention someone with an education would be holding the nuclear codes, not a fsck()ing idiot
<paultag> HURP DE DURP THEY THINK I'M DUMN LOL HERES A NUKE
<newboon2age_> paultag: however unfortunately its not that simple.  The monopolist/capitalist/fascist/corpratist/oligarchic model is extremely entrenched and with American not even being aware of the problem let alone fighting to overturn it, ...
<paultag> newboon2age_: aye
<paultag> newboon2age_: absolutly. It's quite scary what we've become. The corperations in America run the state. It's funny to look through the change from us regulating them, to them regulating us
<paultag> newboon2age_: the goverment will bend over backwards for a corperation without fail
<newboon2age_> paultag: I'm a Green myself.  i consider myself very moderate in the overall world-wide scheme of things.  That shows just how right-wing the US is because here it looks like i'm far left.
<paultag> newboon2age_: aye
<paultag> newboon2age_: I don't clam political affiliation
<paultag> newboon2age_: closest is Marxist / Communist
<philinux> Me is middle of the road.
<newboon2age_> paultag: i consider Obama to definitely, absolutley be right of center.  No public option.  Considering nuclear power and option.  Continuing to violate Pakistanin sovereingty and not shutting Guantanomo.... etc.
<paultag> newboon2age_: aye, I'm with you
<paultag> newboon2age_: he is far left when compared with Bush, but still right
<newboon2age_> paultag: his form of 'moderate' is to compromise with the crazy-right.  No thanks.  But i realize it might be a necessary evil to get us through to a better place... i just want to see some actual movement that way
<paultag> newboon2age_: I'm with you, pal
<zkriesse> If we're going to be talking politics let's move to -team
<zkriesse> and i'm jumping in
<paultag> zkriesse: it's quiet out, it's OK
<zkriesse> ok i'm jumping still
<newboon2age_> paultag: i've been extremely, extremely depressed about this for the past year.  So finding Ubuntu is a real saving grace.
<paultag> zkriesse: when someone pops in for help, we just have to be sure to help
<zkriesse> Obama is an ass....
<zkriesse> Well idiot anyway
<paultag> newboon2age_: aye
<paultag> newboon2age_: it's the closest to Communism I can get in the states
<newboon2age_> paultag: which is that?  Green Party
<paultag> newboon2age_: Ubuntu
<paultag> newboon2age_: the idea of no Private Property, taking what you want and giving back what you can
<newboon2age_> paultag: gotcha
<paultag> newboon2age_: it's a nice change
<paultag> newboon2age_: indeed we are taking down the capitilist trash known as Microsoft and Apple ;)
<paultag> and doing it with a smile and a hug
<paultag> it's nice
<newboon2age_> paultag: LOVE IT!!!
<paultag> :)
<newboon2age_> paultag: i love that Ubuntu is sort of an indirect take down.  I think when you try to fight directly you become too much like what you're trying to fight.  Here we're concentrating on what we want to create in the world, not what we hate.
<paultag> newboon2age_: aye aye, that's for sure
<paultag> newboon2age_: that's the only way communism can work imho, the idea of small fractions that are in constant revolt. The idea that everything is questioned makes for some interesting self-moderation
<paultag> newboon2age_: if you don't like it, leave and do it your way, y'know
<paultag> if it's good, people will join
<paultag> if not, then you can do it for you
<newboon2age_> I don't know if this is really the case but i was interested in seeing an article (i'll go find it) that said Windoze users really hate Monopoly$oft in a way that Linux users don't...
<paultag> newboon2age_: I'd be interested in reading that
<meindian523> +1, /me would want to read that
<paultag> newboon2age_: I have to run out and fix my backyard. Goddamn fence is falling apart. Shoot me an email -- paultag@ubuntu
<meindian523> paultag, I think the Ubuntu philosophy as you stated it should actually read, taking what you "need" and giving back what you can
<paultag> newboon2age_: great chatt'n :)
<newboon2age_> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Who-Should---or-Shouldnt---Use-Linux-70329.html
<paultag> meindian523: :)
<paultag> newboon2age_: ah, awesome
<paultag> newboon2age_: thanks :)
<paultag> thanks newboon2age_, I'll catch up later
<paultag> late meindian523 :)
<newboon2age_> because they've had to be locked in the cage (self imposed at this point) of M$, unaware of their options, resentful
<newboon2age_> paultag: later amigo
<meindian523> paultag, was speakin on the phone
<paultag> meindian523: newboon2age_: cheerio!
<meindian523> gday paultag
 * meindian523 had better be off to sleep too
<newboon2age_> meindian523: basically Linux Girl concludes that most everyone except those locked into particular programs that only run on Windoze should run Linux
<newboon2age_> meindian623: good night...
<newboon2age_> paultag: a last thought on the topic: I might prefer to call it communitarianism .
<win_2_linux> question: when burning cds/dvds with ubuntu using brassero, do you have to close all programs and walk away from the computer like you do in windows or now?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you shouldnt
<holstein> i guess it depends on your hardware
<win_2_linux> ok
<win_2_linux> I was experimenting, with brassero, on my desktop I have 2 gig ram,  3gig dual core windows machine and I still have to close all programs when burning in XP
<phillw> win_2_linux: you will find ubuntu far less resource hungry than Win, with that specification, you should have no problems :-)
<win_2_linux> and on my lap top I have 1 gig ram and 1.6 gig laptop m processor or something, surfed the web, chatted on Irc and checked email and it burned nicely
<phillw> I can burn DVD on my 1GB RAM Intel Celeron M laptop, and keep surfing, on IRC etc.
<win_2_linux> ubunut is on my laptop right now so I can get used to it, before putting it on my desktop
<win_2_linux> yeah i just did that phillw and it burned nicely
<win_2_linux> same amount of time as imageburn in windows, I was burning the new 10.10 alpha
<win_2_linux> don't know about speed though i think I remember it took imgburn the same amount of time to burn and iso to cd as brassero 6 min
<win_2_linux> i mean speed is just the same,
<holstein> the speed is going to be dictated by your hardware to some degree
<win_2_linux> so it passed anyway with flying colors
<win_2_linux> :)
<win_2_linux> understand
<holstein> linux doesnt work miracles
<win_2_linux> understand that too
<holstein> it just seems that way compared to the competion ;)
<win_2_linux> its for comparison
<phillw> win_2_linux: just remember, if you are burning iso images (boot disks) then it strongly suggested you use 4X speed, that is because of the risk of buffer underflow to the cd/dvd -R disk which will give you an usuable disk. for data etc, you can run fast :-)
<holstein> competition*
<phillw> holstein: there is competition ? ;-)
<win_2_linux> oh i've found that out, I was in a hurry so I wanted something burned to the max speed on my desktop 40x and it did but cd was unusable, found that out later sucked so i burn everything at lower speeds
<holstein> phillw: hehe :)
<win_2_linux> apparently microsoft is intimidated by linux,
<win_2_linux> and ibm doesn't approve of opensource
<phillw> win_2_linux: the data accuracy for an iso is far greater than that for data - slow stops you getting into 'funnies' mode- which is really infuriating
<win_2_linux> yes most definately
<win_2_linux> lol
<phillw> win_2_linux: ibm are pretty okay with open source
<phillw> they just do not advertise it widely.
<win_2_linux> i read somewhere that someone at ibm said open sources infringes upon intellectual property rights or something
<phillw> win_2_linux: everyone says that :-)
<phillw> win_2_linux: the truth is https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/ more like that
<win_2_linux> but open source programs are sure to be aware of their intellectual property rights but choose to give it away as a gift
<win_2_linux> i don't see much difference in 10.10 when i installed it on a virtual box
<phillw> win_2_linux: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/  also is a good resource (I have a free log-in for those areas)
<phillw> win_2_linux: as 10.10 is just hit alpha2, it is still very 10.04 to most people
<phillw> it gets more interesting as the 1st beta is released, as that gives a better idea of where things are going.
<win_2_linux> yes it is
<win_2_linux> so ibm coming out with their own distro now?
<phillw> win_2_linux: keep a close eye on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385 that let's you know what it going on. IBM have had a unix / linux for many years.
<win_2_linux> i remember when there were graphic viewers for tty
<win_2_linux> but do they give it away
<win_2_linux> or is it just for their own systems
<phillw> he he, i remember being totally shocked when I saw X for the 1st time on unix 20+ years ago :-D
<win_2_linux> oh that was my experiment with mandrake 10 years ago,
<win_2_linux> when it flubbed up and wouldn't reinstall or could I fix it so i had to install windows
<win_2_linux> and never went back to linux
<win_2_linux> i think i played with kde but it was unstable
<paultag> win_2_linux, that's when I switched
<paultag> win_2_linux, I was using Mandrake 9.1, in 2001. Shit I feel old.
<paultag> Kinda sad, I'm 21.
<win_2_linux> feeling at 21
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> well when i was 21 i kind a felt old too, it was like  the end of everything
<phillw> we had X on a unix server just as Windows 3 came out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_3.0
<paultag> win_2_linux, I just figured out I've been using GNU/Linux for 10 years
<win_2_linux> since you were 11
<paultag> win_2_linux, yes
<phillw> scary, but I'm just showing my age  now :-D
<paultag> win_2_linux, my mom is a sysadmin
<win_2_linux> oh
<win_2_linux> well then you have advantages, was she all for installing linux on home machines
<paultag> win_2_linux, so she had me using RPM before I was out of elementary school
<paultag> win_2_linux, aye aye
<win_2_linux> win3 was UGLY
<phillw> it was more a GUI than dos was ;-)
<win_2_linux> so you know all the ups and downs ins and outs, do your friends make fun of you when you carry your linux laptop around and they have windows
<paultag> win_2_linux, haha. they used to
<paultag> win_2_linux, nowadays it's cool to be a GNU/Linux luser
<win_2_linux> i was a kid when win3 came out and thought it was ugly
<win_2_linux> yeah it is, more people are doing it,
<win_2_linux> hate buying new pcs or laptops and having all that garbage installed on it
<win_2_linux> trial ware, who needs them i never use them anyway
<win_2_linux> linux doesn't have trial ware lol
<paultag> not if you do it right :)
<win_2_linux> well didn't dell and HP come out with linux pcs or was that scrapped
<win_2_linux> well i always uninstall the trial ware, shareware and screware
<phillw> btw, before we get moaned at ... Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team   ;-)
<win_2_linux> we're not off topic we're discussing ubuntu cd burning abilities compared to windows
<win_2_linux> and ugly win 3 not to mention how we all come to linux lol
<win_2_linux> not off topic at all
<phillw> lol
<win_2_linux> paultag was fortunate to have linux mother
<paultag> Hells yes.
<win_2_linux> oops linux savvy mother
<win_2_linux> paultag have you guys ever tried windows
<paultag> win_2_linux, last time I used a windows OS was 2005
<win_2_linux> still xp then i believe
<paultag> win_2_linux, I don't dig on it. Frustrating UX
<paultag> win_2_linux, yessir
<paultag> win_2_linux, XP was new when I got off it
<win_2_linux> no phillw is a sir, i'm way younger
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> yeah i think everyone is convinced its the only way you can run a computer or go mac
<win_2_linux> and those who use mac are using osx which is unix based anyway
 * phillw yeah, I still support up to vista, although 98SE and XP were the ones I found most stable (well, there was the little ooops with SP2 in XP), from what I've heard Win7 seems pretty good
<win_2_linux> its still new, although not many complaints like vista
<phillw> Mac 9.2 is about as late as I got with Mac, although the machine will run OSX 10.1.5
<win_2_linux> win7 looks like kde
<win_2_linux> look how long it takes to put a new windows out, how many years between xp and 7
<phillw> I've not used knoppix in so many years, it was a nice OS
<win_2_linux> and its leaked that they're planning win 8 now
<phillw> you forget the ones they bring out and bomb ;-)
<phillw> don't mention ME to microsoft :-D
<win_2_linux> what was between xp and vista? i don't remember
<win_2_linux> oh i had me, millenium edtion lol
<phillw> win_2_linux: nothing ... they seemed to have learbed their lesson - lol
<phillw> oooh, I forgot - there was Service Pack 2 - that broke a lot of computers
<phillw> I was busy...
<win_2_linux> i didn't have problems sp2
<win_2_linux> every now and again i'd get the blue screen about rebooting into safemode but they were few and far between
<phillw> *vista ready* was fun, that kept me busy also
<win_2_linux> what is vista ready
<win_2_linux> i think bill gates biggest mistake was making is company public
<phillw> thatwas when they sold computers saying that they were 'vista ready' and it failed... badly.
<win_2_linux> he should've kept it private maybe his Os would've been better
<phillw> oddly enough, my laptop was designed for vista and does not like XP
<win_2_linux> vista was ms second embarrassment
<win_2_linux> although I have a friend who swears by it,doesn't want to goto 7
<win_2_linux> said he never had the problems everyone else complained about
<phillw> if your kit was designed for vista, it will run it really well.
<phillw> vista was the last i ran, it's no longer dual boot on here.
<win_2_linux> he builds his own computers from ground up...well he doesn't make mother boards or anything he buys the parts he wants and builds form there
<win_2_linux> my laptop is not dual boot, its just ubuntu linix
<win_2_linux> form = from
<win_2_linux> and desktop is just winxp
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> on lap top now
<phillw> mine boots unbuntu 10.04, ubuntu 10.10, lubuntu 10.04 and lubuntu 10.10 - that's enough to keep me busy :-)
<win_2_linux> funny when it had xp on it, i used this laptop less and when i installed ubuntu i use it more
<win_2_linux> are more manufacturers making device drivers for linux now, or are they still behind the times
<phillw> I've just lubuntu on to an old xp laptop for my mum - results are good from my mum - no waiting 4 minutes while it updates all the anti virus stuff etc.
<phillw> some are good, others are notoriouslly slow.
<win_2_linux> yes, in win you have to constantly run antivirus software,
<win_2_linux> and it slows things down
<win_2_linux> what is lubuntu or latin ubuntu
<phillw> it does on 512MB of ram
<win_2_linux> my wish is that blizzard would make an installer for WoW and not have to use wine
<phillw> lubuntu is the slimmest *buntu about. It has not been fully adopted into the family yet, but we're hopeful we may make it for 10.10. It is currently at 'stable beta' for 10.04
<win_2_linux> what about tiny linux or damned small linux
<win_2_linux> lol
<phillw> they do not give you all of ubuntu
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<win_2_linux> what exactly is slackware...are they based on any distro debian, red hat etc or are they their own
<phillw> there are so many choices in the linux community, this baffles people from Win.
<win_2_linux> yes I do have the full distro of debian
<phillw> there's about 7 flavours of ubuntu !!
<win_2_linux> Ultimate Edition Ubuntu
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=52  I must update that to put on MythUbuntu
<win_2_linux> wow does irc still split
<win_2_linux> i would think after all these years the servers would be more stable
<win_2_linux> i chose irc over aol chatrooms lol
<win_2_linux> remember those
<phillw> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit explains why it happens, simply put - it is a server getting overloaded or checking in and taking some time out :-)
<win_2_linux> oh
<phillw> this can be scheduled down time
<phillw> usually seen at public holidays, when servers are taken down for maintenance or the Americans are all bored and celebrating independence day :p
<win_2_linux> so you're not american
<win_2_linux> American
<phillw> UK
<win_2_linux> ahhh
<win_2_linux> so you're in late evening now
<phillw> I always send them my regards
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=111
<win_2_linux> so do you have a lot of forum subscribers?
<win_2_linux> yeah its independence day from you guys
<win_2_linux> well the UK anyway lol
<bobo123> I assume the real reason that microsoft sells so many different editions of windows, is that they are jealous of all the linux dists, right?
<phillw> win_2_linux: http://forums.raidersmerciless.com/showthread.php?t=6296  last time I sent that, they said we could a few states back :p
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> actually you can have all of us back, probably a lot easier under the queen and parliment than the mess we're in
<zkriesse> bobo123: probably
<win_2_linux> well they're trying to stifle the competition, like going after android, who uses linux but microsoft there is a line of code that is theirs, so they came up with a deal, instead of google doing and investigation and saying prove it, or show it,
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<win_2_linux> so how would ms know there is a line of code, if they didn't take it apart or if they didn't take it apart and just seeing the similarities in their code and android's code  and saying MINE
<phillw> one of the things I love about USA is the right to 'protest' that means KKK people at polling stations, what i am still laughing at is when my good friend, who is native american, marched up to them and told them to "go back home" :-D  --- after his tirade to them, they slunk off.
<phillw> everyone else was laughing their heads off :-)
<win_2_linux> the kkk doesn't know what they protest
<win_2_linux> phillw you're off topic now, you're going to get yelled at by the ubuntu police
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: ah phillw is ok
<phillw> oops, hopefully they're all watching rockets being fired out of HRH Queen Elizabeths bottom at parties
<zkriesse> welcome aganice
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> zkriesse we were talking about that earlier when we made fun of being offtopic as in ugly win3 and cd burning
<win_2_linux> lol
<win_2_linux> so i just made fun of his kkk story about being offtopic
<win_2_linux> yeah poor prince harry, decides to go as nazi to a halloween party and has to apologize , poor guy apologizes alot, comes here, and gets swamped by the press
<win_2_linux> for their egos, i interviewed prince harry for my career, and everyone forgets anyway lol
<win_2_linux> and all you have to do is go to a club in england and you'll be partying with prince harry
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-03
<win_2_linux> now thats totally offtopic my bad
<win_2_linux> back to ubuntu
<phillw> he did, at least spend sometime on the front line, before some USA magazine broke the embargo on the news.... But, as you say, we digress. My 1st experience of Mac OS was 27 years ago - it was in the print department at the company I worked at - it looked pretty kewl :-)
<duanedesign> stlsaint: popng
<stlsaint> duanedesign: hey i had a question that i forgot cause you TOOK TOO LONG!! :P
<duanedesign> lol
<stlsaint> oh yea i remember now
<phillw> stlsaint: senile dementia is bad, but juvenille dementia is really sad :p
 * phillw >>>   runs
<stlsaint> you better >:)
<zkriesse> lol
<win_2_linux> my first intro to mac os was when i was working for a newspaper
<win_2_linux> well i have to run, bbl maybe thanks all
<zkriesse> welcome back aganice
<zkriesse> hello triangles
<triangles> hello i was wondering if you guys could tell me how i can set default options for java
<triangles> hello zkriesse
<triangles> i need to specify -Xmx256m
<zkriesse> do you have java installed triangles ?
<triangles> yes i have openjdk
<zkriesse> !java
<ubot2> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<triangles> i have java installed..
<phillw> triangles: openjdk is different to java
<triangles> D;
<triangles> its a jvm
<triangles> whatever
<triangles> i need to set -Xmx256m
<phillw> triangles: do you want runtime or developer, what do you need it for?
<triangles> does it  matter?
<zkriesse> triangles: yes
<triangles> OK
<triangles> i am running resin
<triangles> with apache
<triangles> on a vps
<phillw> triangles: For Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the sun-java6 packages have been dropped from the Multiverse section of the Ubuntu archive. It is recommended that you use openjdk-6 instead.
<triangles> WTF
<phillw> is that what you are using?
<triangles> yessss
<triangles> i need
<triangles> to
<triangles> specify
<triangles> -Xmx256
<zkriesse> triangles: please do not get mad or upset with us
<triangles> im not mad/upset
<triangles> you're telling me how to install java
<triangles> like i couldnt figure that out
<phillw> triangles: so, what did you do to install it?
<triangles> i need to know if there is a way i can set static java arguments
<phillw> at least then I know we are on the same system
<triangles> i need to know if there is a way i can set static java arguments
<triangles> it was installed with the resin package as a dependency
<triangles> i have java installed
<triangles> i need
<triangles> to know if there is a way i can set defualt java arguments
<phillw> triangles: you are asking of the way java works
<phillw> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/tools/windows/java.html
<phillw> explains a bit about it.
<triangles> oh my god
<triangles> I need
<triangles> to know if there is a way i can make it whenever java is started
<triangles> no matter how
<triangles> that it's ran with a max heap size of 256m
<triangles> i dont need a man page
<triangles> its not in there
<phillw> yes, you can start the java engine with a set heap size
<triangles> i know how to do that
<triangles> i need to know if there is a way i can set static java arguments
<triangles> i need to know if there is a way i can set static java arguments
<triangles> do you know what i mean by that?
<triangles> that i dont have to say -Xmx256m every single time. because i'm not running a -jar
<triangles> or anything like that where i myself invoke the jvm
 * stlsaint hates java! :P
<triangles> there's no reason to hate java.
<stlsaint> like hell there isnt!! (well its more personal than anythin) nothing against java itself i guess!
<phillw> triangles: you are asking on a ubuntu area about java, Java is cross platform - have a look at http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/Programming/JVMPerf/
<triangles> stlsaint: and what reasons do you have ?
<stlsaint> triangles: personal/hence personal reasons :D
<triangles> fts im going back to centos
<phillw> or, have a look at http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23%23javascript&net=freenode
<phillw> evidently it is ##javascript
<stlsaint> BYE!
<triangles> javascript?
<triangles> wtf
<phillw> triangles: do not call ubuntu areas for cross platform programmes, although, granted, you will get more help here than on other operating systems
<triangles> why would you give me a link about javascript
<phillw> triangles: yeah, coz they will be able to point you back to the irc for java
<phillw> i'll go ask if you want
<triangles> no
<stlsaint> triangles: this is a support channel for ubuntu and or any other flavors of linux. If you need java help it is probably better for you to go to a java room instead of bashing this channel!
<triangles> there's absolutely nothing about java in javascript
<triangles> nothing
<triangles> do you not know how javascript got it's name?
<zkriesse> triangles: I'm going to ask you to either leave or behave
<triangles> what?
<triangles> what have i done?
<triangles> nothing.
<stlsaint> lol behave?
<triangles> i  have done nothing wrong zkriesse
<zkriesse> Well you keep bashing phillw like he doesn't know what he's talking about, you keep swearing, (wtf is indeed swearing) and you are somewhat rude
<zkriesse> So at least tone it down just a bit
<zkriesse> We're trying to help, thats all
<triangles> yes i had to repeat myself literally 30 times
<triangles> before he got it
<tenach> triangles, patience is a good thing.
<phillw> triangles: oddly enough, IBM are helping me out here, head over to http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/forums/dw_jforums.jspa?cmp=emuk_otdwjafo-20100527&cm=k&csr=google&cr=java_forum&ct=OTDWK010&ck=java_forum&ccy=UK&mkwid=s3I56TUtN_6723239703_4328nk2971
<zkriesse> triangles: No you didn't have to repeat yourself...it wasn't necessary
<triangles> he didnt understand what i was saying
<triangles> it's okay phillw i am going to install java by myself not through apt
<triangles> i just was having a hard time installing resin
<triangles> that's why i tried ubuntu server
<triangles> because they have .debs
<triangles> caucho that is
<zkriesse> triangles: Regardless if he understood you or not, it doesn't give you the right to be rude to him. Some of the people in here are in their 40's and 50's....just be nice!
<phillw> triangles: that took some finding, even though I have google-fu; I can understand your frustrations, just please give us people a liitle time
<phillw> http://forums.sun.com/index.jspa
<triangles> yes i am 14, so what.
<phillw> go there, all you need you can find
 * iceflatline sighs
<iceflatline> I'm 50 :(
<zkriesse> hello iceflatline
<zkriesse> iceflatline: how are ya?
<tenach> Hiya iceflatline
<iceflatline> zkriesse: great man, how are you?
<iceflatline> good ($localtime) y'all
<zkriesse> doing fairly well....knee hurts...
<iceflatline> all those jumping jacks :)
<phillw> iceflatline: that makes me the baby, I'm only 47 :-D
<iceflatline> lol
<triangles> yum is so much quicker then apt i cant believe it
<iceflatline> youngster!
<triangles> you're 47?
<triangles> wow
<triangles> i thought you were like
<triangles> 16
 * phillw still wet behind the ears ;-)
<iceflatline> :)
<iceflatline> The more I learn, the more I understand just how much I don't know.
<triangles> when's the last time bodhi has been in this channel?:
<zkriesse> triangles: you'll find that alot of the guys here are quite up in age
<triangles> ah. i see
<zkriesse> triangles: it's been some time since bodhi has been around
<phillw> iceflatline: the older we get the more we just accept that we will not know it all - these youngsters still think that they can learn it all :p
<triangles> define 'been some time'
<tenach> triangles, the net and irc are wonderful for removing the age barrier between people.
<zkriesse> triangles: probably a few months
<triangles> damn
<zkriesse> give or take a few weeks
<tenach> You know, I haven't either.
<triangles> is this channel dieing?
<triangles> because i see none of the smarter people i did last year
<phillw> bodhi is busy with stuff & family - he does pop by.
<zkriesse> triangles: no...we have a council now...not just a lead, so bodhi isn't required to be here anymore
<phillw> as do all the others
<zkriesse> he pops in every once in a while
<triangles> the council has been since the beginning zkriesse
<zkriesse> triangles: A beginners Team council
<triangles> the council has been since the beginning zkriesse
<phillw> eehh, I've never seen Rambo First Blood part 2 .... it's really entertaining :-)
<phillw> (sorry for gaps, when I'm laughing)
<phillw> lmfao
<zkriesse> lol phillw
 * phillw moves rooms
<stlsaint> triangles: why do i get the feeling that your looking for problems!? "....i see none of the smarter people i did last year..."
<triangles> it's true. i don't
<zkriesse> triangles: well if you have such an issue with us being supposedly dumb then why are you here?
<stlsaint> triangles: either play nice or be prepared not to play at all!!!
<triangles> cease highlighting me with requests that need no response
<zkriesse> triangles: Ok thats enough man
<triangles> cease highlighting me with requests that need no response
<triangles> -ChanServ- 45    zkriesse               +VA (ubtmember) [modified 38 weeks, 3 days, 02:41:58 ago]
<triangles> calm down.
<tenach> I don't see anyone being anything but calm, triangles - it has been quiet in here for a few minutes.
<triangles> cease highlighting me with requests that need no response
<holstein> maybe you can learn more triangles
<triangles> me, learn more?
<holstein> and fill that nitch in here that your looking for
<holstein> for others
<triangles> what can i possibly learn
<triangles> tell me
<holstein> if the channel is not up to the level that your looking for
<stlsaint> triangles: if you have all the answers why are you here asking for help?
<triangles> i am not asking for help any longer
<triangles> i have switched my server to centos
<stlsaint> oh ok
<triangles> and compiling resin at the moment
<holstein> i just tried joining #centos-beginners
<holstein> its availalbe
<holstein> ble*
<holstein> SO
<holstein> would someone look at this bug?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296502
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 296502 in ubuntu "Intrepid/XP Router connection lost on shutdown (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<holstein> its 'dead' right?
<phillw> triangles: they do have a forum area, it's over at http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/ learn how to use google, get your black-belt in it & you will be pleasently suprised that not only can you only find answers to your questions, but help others. Life is all about learning, I am a librarian - I do not know every subject, but I'm pretty good at finding it for people who take the time to ask & let me look it up :-)
<triangles> i am not reading that
<triangles> i am busy
<Raidsong> ohai everybody
<duanedesign> Raidsong: hello
<Raidsong> finally had a lull in my schoolwork so i thought i would come visit
<duanedesign> nice'
<holstein> im just trying to figure out how to go through some of the obvious old bugs im envolved with
<holstein> and move them along
<holstein> 'This bug report was marked for expiration 53 days ago'
<holstein> does that mean its been marked expired?
<holstein> or that it will be marked expired at some point?
<phillw> holstein: I'm just getting my head around bug reporting, we can share notes if you want
<tenach> Wrong button.
<holstein> phillw: thanks, id be into that
<holstein> i had some guys try and help me out with it about a year ago
<holstein> but i didnt have my LP account set up properly
<holstein> i feel like ive been reporting properly
<holstein> and im going to try and become more helpful at some point
<phillw> holstein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<iceflatline> I'd like to learn more about that myself.
<phillw> I'm just getting back involved with the doc team, as they were altering how wiki pages etc were going to be done
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i gotta run right now
<phillw> they are asking for triagers for the bug team
<holstein> buy i'll bookmark that and bother you again soon ;)
<holstein> thanks
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone, I am trying to configure prey (preyproject.com) and the prey log-in window that comes up, when I run it on my ubuntu os, cuts off the bottom of the window. I cannot tell if there is a submit or cancel button.
<spursncowboys> When I hit tab once and twice they both will close the window.
<triangles> probably should contact them
<triangles> i doubt anyone here, including myself has experience with that software
<spursncowboys> so I cannot resize the window thru ubuntu?
<stlsaint> what software?
<spursncowboys> stlsaint: prey
<triangles> uhmm
<stlsaint> aye, neverused it
<triangles> spursncowboys: is the window showing up in gnome-panel at the bottom of your screen?
<triangles> where your applications are minimized etc
<spursncowboys> triangles: yeah. Though I'm using the Ubuntu nbr
<triangles> ah. i don't know 100% about the nbr but you could try right clicking it and there should be an option 'resize'
<tenach> I have had little luck with resizing games like that.
<spursncowboys> triangles: yeah that doesn't work. Just minimize, move and always on top are able to work.
<packrat> speaking of nbr, how do i mount an sd card in 10.04?
<triangles> i don't know what else to tell you friend.
<spursncowboys> triangles: Ok I'll keep trying the tab thing. Thanks anyway.
<tenach> spursncowboys, is there a file that you could edit the games starting resolution in?
<triangles> packrat: the sd card should automatically mount itself
<triangles> tenach: it is not a game
<packrat> D:
<triangles> packrat: are you sure that it's been properlly formatted?
<packrat> well, i just took some pictures on a camera with the card
<spursncowboys> tenach: its to locate your netbook if it gets stolen
<spursncowboys> It worked easy as heck for me with windows.
<triangles> everything always is easier in windows
<triangles> for simple gui apps*
<phillw> tenach: as you stated, if the drive were formatted, it would be of no help. I'm not too sure what level of protection you want?
<triangles> spursncowboys: i'd try and contact thm.
<tenach> phillw, wha?
<triangles> are you trying to talk to me phillw
<spursncowboys> triangles: I will. Yeah I am really missing and looking for a linux replacement to my Search Everything for windows.
<triangles> 'search everything'
<triangles> what is that?
<triangles> oh okay
<tenach> The Everything Search Engine
<tenach> in window
<tenach> *Windows
<triangles> oh okay gotcha.
<triangles> heh i always used find & grep for search
<triangles> http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=linux+desktop+search
<triangles> i'd start there
<duanedesign> spursncowboys: there is Tracker
<triangles> tenach: are you familiar with the terminal?
<tenach> triangles, yes.
<triangles> could you please pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l'
<tenach> Having a near-instant index of files is, as far as I know, not that easy/possible to do if you're on an ext2/3/4 filesystem.
<triangles> well
<phillw> if you want to make google work for you, instead of the usual 25,455,999 results, then go learn http://www.google.com/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=136861
<triangles> if the program itself indexes the files, it can be instant
<phillw> it will help you get you get your google-fu black-belt :-)
<tenach> That would not work for me, as there's a lot of files that move around and that index would be out of date.  I don't really have a lot of need for something like that so I haven't really looked much more into it.
<tenach> Also, I was noting that because of how the search everything engine works.
<spursncowboys> duanedesign: oh ok, I'll try it. thnx
<duanedesign> spursncowboys: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9536393&postcount=2
<triangles> tenach: that's how it works on all filesystems my friend
<triangles> there's no instant index
<tenach> triangles, that is not true.
<tenach> I didn't say instant, i said near-instant
<triangles> are you talking about just your home dir
<triangles> or the whole /
<tenach> "Search everything", to me, means everything from /
<triangles> then no
<triangles> you're not going to get an instant index
<triangles> it'd probably be faster on ext* then ntfs or whatever
<tenach> ntfs is faster with that then ext* is
<triangles> but not instant
<tenach> I'm not talking instant, triangles
<tenach> near-instant is not the same as intsant.
<tenach> *instant.
<triangles> near instant for me is less then 5 seconds
<triangles> i will brb
<packrat> so... yeah.  SD card not automatically mounting in UNR.  thoughts?
<stlsaint> packrat: mount it manually
<packrat> for that matter, how do i make sure the install actually has the drivers for the card reader
<stlsaint> packrat: in your terminal enter: mount
<packrat> derp
<phillw> packrat: always use the liveCD mode to check how your system gets on with your hardware
<phillw> that will let you know of any items that need checking up on, such as certain WiFi devices etc.
<packrat> well, i forgot about the hotswap card reader
<packrat> anyways, running mount in terminal returns results that are fairly greek to me
<stlsaint> do you see the reader?
<packrat> what am i looking for
<phillw> packrat: take a read of dmesg before you attempt to use it, then make a note of new messages that appear after your using it - the new messages are the ones that matter.
<stlsaint> phillw: you can take this one! :D
<phillw> stlsaint: it just lets us know the device is actually seen by the system
<packrat> yeah im not memorizing all that text.  terminal wont even scroll up far enough to encompass all of it
<stlsaint> packrat: no need to memorize anything, just look for something like /dev/sdb
<stlsaint> or /dev/sdc
<packrat> in dmesg?
<stlsaint> packrat: no, using the mount command
<packrat> oh
<packrat> got /dev/sda5 but thats there whether the card is present or not
<phillw> packrat: what do you get if you type in mount in the the terminal?
<packrat> just a sec.  im irc-ing from another computer
<phillw> sda5 will not be the SD card
<netrat> /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<netrat> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<netrat> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<netrat> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<netrat> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<netrat> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<netrat> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<netrat> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<netrat> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<netrat> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<netrat> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<netrat> none on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<netrat> none on /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs type debugfs (rw,relatime)
<netrat> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<netrat> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/trevor/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=trevor)
<packrat> thats what it reads
<phillw> okies, next time can you paste bin it, it's no big problem.
<packrat> sorry
<phillw> your SD reader is not being seen
<packrat> what i was afraid of
<phillw> that is not a really big problem, as stlsaint said, it may just need mounting
<phillw> if you go to 'places' do you see it in the list there?
<packrat> places?
<packrat> 10.04 here, if that makes a difference
<phillw> I'll need one of the ubuntu people here.... where is places from the ubuntu menu bar ?
 * phillw running lubuntu, I can switch over to ubuntu in a couple of minutes if no one else here.
<phillw> okies packrat I'll reboot into ubuntu - give me a cple of minutes
<packrat> sure
<triangles> what what
<triangles> packrat:
<packrat> in the butt
<triangles> did you do what i said about fdisk -l ?
<triangles> paste the output for that please
<packrat> oh, missed that
<packrat> fdisk -l does nothing
<triangles> oh run as root please
<triangles> sudo fdisk -l
<packrat> ahah
<packrat> i thought it would tell me when i didnt have permission to do something
 * phillw back in 10.04 'ubuntu'
<triangles> nope
<triangles> paste it please
<triangles> on a pastebin would be best
<phillw> okies, packrat you should see Applications, Places, system on the top of your screen ?
<netbookrat> http://pastebin.com/9PT362QH
<triangles> phillw: it's not going to work
<triangles> it's not showing up in fdisk
<triangles> so nautilus definitely is not going to pick it up
<netbookrat> negative on that anyways
<netbookrat> i guess the setup for unr is different that default ubuntu
<triangles> not really
<triangles> not for stuff like this
<netbookrat> well, i dont see any applications or places thing
<triangles> netbookrat: when you were taking the pictures are you sure tthat they were being saved to the memory card, and not the camera memory?
<phillw> well, there is a way to see where / if it is recognised
<triangles> if fdisk
<triangles> did not pick it up
<triangles> neither
<triangles> will
<triangles> nautilus
<phillw> lsub and lspci will show if the device is there
<netbookrat> positive triangles. camera doesnt have internet memory
<netbookrat> internal*
<triangles> ah, okay then
<triangles> is
<triangles> the reader internal or external?
<netbookrat> internal
<triangles> run 'lspci' then like phillw said and pastebin the output
<netbookrat> http://pastebin.com/7n1mUQnn
<triangles> that doesnt show i sd reader as far as i can see
<triangles> have you used the reader in other os's?
<netbookrat> how very unpleasant
<triangles> is the reader disabled in the BIOS?
<netbookrat> it worked with linpus that came with the netbook
<netbookrat> i just installed unr recently
<netbookrat> like, last night
 * triangles hated nbr
<triangles> i don't know what else to tell you
<phillw> netbookrat: do you have a standard 10.04 boot disk kicking around?
<netbookrat> no.
<triangles> phillw: don't have him do that. it's not going to help
<netbookrat> i could dl and make a bootable usb
<netbookrat> but what are the chances its just missing a driver
<triangles> ask on the fourms netbookrat
<triangles> that's what i'm thinking
<collinp> netbookrat: You're having issues with a card reader?
<phillw> triangles: oh, and you know? why does 3G devices not work on some variants, but on 'main'?....
<netbookrat> i am collinp!
<triangles> hellow?
<collinp> triangles.
<triangles> oh well that's a gay nick
<collinp> That's rather offensive.
<triangles> what happened to hellow?
<phillw> the requiremement here is to find if it is problem with ubuntu, or a problem with the variant.
<collinp> phillw: It's possible - however, unlikely.
<netbookrat> well, i got a inkling of a possible solution from some forum posts that it might be identified if i reboot with the card in
<phillw> that is the only way a bug can be filed or a solution
<netbookrat> so gonna try that
<packrat> man, and all i wanted to do was just make a craigslist post
<triangles> <phillw> triangles: oh, and you know? why does 3G devices not work on some variants, but on 'main'?....
<triangles> what?
<triangles> what is the 'main'?
<collinp> A standard installation of Ubuntu, I would guess.
<packrat> hah, it did work
<triangles> ah
<triangles> so collinp
<triangles> how still play ogame?
<packrat> rebooting is a pretty lame workaround though
<phillw> triangles: main is bog standard ubuntu, as soon as you use another flavour and there is a bug, especially when they sya it was working previously, you should check.
<collinp> Do I know you?
<triangles> nawhh
<packrat> so i take it f-spot doesnt even resize images
<Raidsong> i shall miss triangles
<Raidsong> they are my favorite shape of all
<phillw> packrat: no, it just a photo displayer, my views on ceasing GIMP are mine, i just install it
<phillw> you can use imagemagick to just resize images, from the command line
<packrat> ok, thanks
<packrat> anyways, i must be off. thanks for your efforts on the SD card issue
<zkriesse> hey Raidsong
<nuboon2Win> kermiac: ping
<zkriesse> hello ridin
<zkriesse> nuboon2Win: yes?
<ridin> hello
<nuboon2Win> zkriesse: howdy... i'm experimenting w/ running Portable Ubuntu for Windoze.  It's basically like Wine in reverse.  P.U. 'tres' = Karmic running as a program on Windows.  Weird.  Interesting.  Weird.
<Darkness_Des> Hey, I've got a quick question about my plan of partitioning.
<Darkness_Des> I plan to shrink Win7 to half of the drive, then make a 20 GB / partition, a 60 GB /usr partition, a 75 GB /home partition, and then a 5 GB swap area.
<Darkness_Des> Is that a decent size? Or is the / partition too small?
<zkriesse> hello rob0917 and what up! hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> little here - other than back ache... at least the sun is out
<zkriesse> heh
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: triangles was a troll - why did you all keep feeding him :)
<hobgoblin> hi bodzilla
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: eh i was somewhat having fun with it
<zkriesse> talking about how he knew cold fusion and what not
<ddecator> ha, i hadn't read that convo..
<hobgoblin> should have been kicked - I also have a fairly good idea who it was as well
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: that one dude from a few weeks back?
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: if i could have i would have kicked him....but...
<bodzilla> hobgloblin hody
<hobgoblin> should have gone to teaa to wake an op then
<bodzilla> *howdy
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: you should try tab complete on the nicks :D
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: if it was who I thought it was the one dude from a few weeks back has been a pain for longer than you've been about
<bodzilla> how is that done
<hobgoblin> type hob then hit tab
 * hobgoblin assumes it works in whatever client you use ... 
<bodzilla> hobgoblin,  hey thats great I have been to embarrassed to ask how to use this stuff
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: that kid? Yeah i know about ihim
<zkriesse> hello sonu
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: never be emabarassed :) I posted a thread on the forum on how to bump lol
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: what client you using?
<bodzilla> hobgoblin,  always bump at 23 hrs 50 seconds just to break the netiquite
<sonu> hi zkriesse
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: and doing /me at the beginning makes it from you - eg  /me is not embarrassed now - would be bodzilla is not ...
<hobgoblin> zkriesse: xchat
<ddecator> tsk tsk
<hobgoblin> bodzilla: you misunderstand - I did not know what 'bump' was - so asked :)
<sonu> i'm using ubuntu 10.4, some sites in firefox are not loading, the load icon keeps circling
<ddecator> sonu: are you using the default firefox?
<sonu> yes
<bodzilla> hobgoblin,  oh I see, I make a fool of myself on a minute by min basis
<ddecator> sonu: are you using extensions?
<sonu> yes
<ddecator> sonu: try running 'firefox -P' in a terminal, then create a new profile (don't delete your default one) and test with that to see if it's the same
<bodzilla> hobgoblin, had another user tell me I was rude and preaching. and you know what their right ;)
<sonu> same problem, still loading
<ddecator> sonu: ok, what's an example site?
<sonu> some sites load but the load icon keeps moving
<sonu> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<sonu> gmail loads
<sonu> hotmail loads
<ddecator> ubuntu's site doesn't load at all?
<sonu> in some sites the load icon keeps circling even when the page has loaded
<ddecator> the firefox activity indicator, or the mouse cursor's?
<hobgoblin> sonu: please give us one of the url's you are looking at
<hobgoblin> then we can see if the behaviour can be replicated
<hobgoblin> nvm - found it :)
<ddecator> heh, i was about to point it out :p
<sonu> http://http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<ddecator> it loads for me just fine
<ddecator> (but i'm on FF 4.0)
<sonu> i'm also geting this error W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.36_i386.deb
<ddecator> could be a network issue..
<sonu> yes might be a network problem
<sonu> do i've to talk to my isp?
<ddecator> not at this point :)
<hobgoblin> sonu: check in a terminal - apps > accessories   then do   ping www.google.com
<sonu> it's working
<sonu> ping is working
<ddecator> Ctrl+C to make it stop
<sonu> this download stops at 14%, doesn't proceeds after that http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic_2.6.32-22.36_i386.deb
<ddecator> ...that should be -23
<ddecator> no wait
<ddecator> wait yah it should
<ddecator> my conky is wrong :(
<ddecator> sonu: does it consitantly not load the same sites and always load others, or is it hit and miss?
<sonu> the first one
<sonu> not hit and miss
<sonu> consitantly not load the same sites and always load others
<ddecator> any non-ubuntu sites not loading?
<sonu> http://www.squidoo.com/
<sonu> while reloading synaptic package the download halts mid way
<sonu> is it a DNS problem?
<sonu> may be i should talk to MY ISP...
<sonu> got this error, the download halted at 4% Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<ddecator> huh, that one loads fine too...
<ddecator> did this just start recently happening or has it happened since you started using 10.04?
<sonu> recently
<ddecator> hm :(
<hobgoblin> do you have proxy set?
<sonu> no proxy, ipv6 is disabled
<ddecator> dang, and ipv6 was going to be my next guess..
<sonu> i've a cable internet, ethernet connection
<hobgoblin> how have you disabled ipv6?
<sonu> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<sonu> plus, it's also disabled in firefox
<sonu> I get this error everytime i reload package, the download halted at 4% Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<ddecator> and the problem still occurs even if you restart your system?
<sonu> yes, for the past 4 days
<hobgoblin> check in synaptic - settings - prefs - network
<sonu> direct connection ti internet
<sonu> my system has both versions of ubuntu, 32 and 64
<sonu> may be this is the prob
<ddecator> on separate partitions though, right?
<sonu> but it never happened before
<sonu> yes separate partitions
<sonu> may be i should run a fresh install of ubuntu
<sonu> see you guys, tthanks for your time, it's appreciated.
<sonu> see ya soon
<ddecator> oh, shoot, didn't mean for the convo to end there :(
<hobgoblin> such is life
<ddecator> oui, c'est la vie
<hobgoblin> bah
<hobgoblin> you canadian?
<hobgoblin> :)
<Puck`> lol
<hobgoblin> slumberers awake ...
<hobgoblin> morning akos :)
<Puck`> so if someone talks french they're canadians?  ((:
<Puck`> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> :)
<Puck`> i'd just call them half-headed, but meh :P
<hobgoblin> Puck`: old joke from before half of you voiced lot where voiced :)
<ddecator> hobgoblin: nah, just try to make use of my 4 years of french
<hobgoblin> I don't mean any nastiness by it
<hobgoblin> ddecator: I did my french oral exam in english ... and got thrown out of the written exam for snoring
<ddecator> hobgoblin: what a pro
<hobgoblin> :)
<Puck`> lol
<Puck`> hobgoblin: true french style
<ddecator> should have told them to f*** off and left to bye some bread, that would have gotten you full credit
<ddecator> "dang, we're teaching them too well..."
<ddecator> but i kid :)
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> now of course 30 years later I wish I could do other languages - maybe not french though ...
<Puck`> swahili?
<ddecator> i still want to learn dutch..
<Puck`> that's one ugly language :\
<hobgoblin> Puck`: I can just about understand what spaniards are talking about - ex-wife was spanish and I still have a lot of spanish friends
<Puck`> yeah, same here, i just understand them because i know romanian
<ddecator> Puck`: maybe so, but i'm mostly dutch and grew up in a very dutch community, so it interests me :)
<Puck`> oh, now that explains a lot :P
 * hobgoblin wonders how romanian could be like dutch or spanish 
<Puck`> umm more like spanish
<Puck`> spanish italian french and romanian are all latin based languages, they have lots in common
<ddecator> Puck`: something wrong with the dutch? :p
 * hobgoblin assumed romanian to be less latin 
<hobgoblin> ddecator: brazilians might think so ...
<ddecator> hobgoblin: right now yes
<hobgoblin> :)
<Puck`> ddecator: oh no, i love dutch :D Go Holland!
<ddecator> Puck`: holland is a 15min drive away from me
<hobgoblin> lol - I assumed you to be another american ddecator :)
<Puck`> ddecator: umm, i think this might be a missunderstanding, but Holland = Netherlands
<ddecator> hobgoblin: i am :p
<Puck`> i so knew it ((:
<ddecator> Puck`: there is more than one holland
<hobgoblin> no - there is not ...
<Puck`> ddecator: well for you americans, for the rest of the world, there's only one :P
<hobgoblin> there might be a new holland like a new england
<ddecator> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=holland+michigan&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=Holland,+MI&gl=us&ei=pO8uTI-_KMiKnQe6jKmzAw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCoQ8gEwAA
<ddecator> oh, longer than i thought..
<ddecator> like i said, very dutch community :)
<Puck`> that's holland michigan
<Puck`> :P
<ddecator> it's still "holland" :)
<Puck`> oh man  (((:
<Puck`> anyway, i was saying Holland because i ment it for the country name
<ddecator> haha, i know
<hobgoblin> so I was right you are in fact jafa
<Puck`> haha
<ddecator> if you want to see it that way...
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> anyway I am off now - have a good day/night/morning/afternoon
<ddecator> me too, night everyone
<Puck`> c u
<Puck`> (:
<zkriesse> night ddecator
<zkriesse> hello sardonyx and oCean_
<oCean_> good morging zkriesse
<oCean_> *morning
<zkriesse> heh
<zkriesse> it's 8:35 UTC for me dude
<zkriesse> (3 am ) for me
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<philinux> o/ duane
<duanedesign> hey there philinux
<philinux> bit quiet on here. Peeps logged in but not active
<duanedesign> philinux: are the forums working better for you
<philinux> Seem to be
<duanedesign> i saw a message the other day that they were working on them
<philinux> how do you get your name and post in red on here
<philinux> bit newbie with irc
<philinux> using xchat
<duanedesign> what clien...
<duanedesign> :)
<philinux> xchat seems pretty good
<duanedesign> hmm. i am not sure how to change nick color
<duanedesign> philinux: xchat is good. For a Terminal based solution i like irssi
<philinux> your last message came up red some others are blue
<duanedesign> probably because i highlighted you
<philinux> err what that highlight
<duanedesign> philinux: said my name
<philinux> duanedesign: tests messages
<duanedesign> aha
<philinux> did that come up red at your end
<duanedesign> yellow
<duanedesign> i think it is different for each client
<duanedesign> your normally green on my client
<philinux> ah ok,  just been out in my old 1961 wolseley. Gave it a run to shops
<duanedesign> philinux: awesome!
<duanedesign> do you have any pictures of your car?
<philinux> somewhere yes
<duanedesign> %ktest
<philinux> found one
<duanedesign> bold
<duanedesign> bBlue
<duanedesign> underline
<philinux> duanedesign: check my changed avatar, this is Boris  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9542167#post9542167
<duanedesign> that is nice
<philinux> Interior needs a fair bit of work.
<philinux> Bodywork not the best, bonnet does not fit as it should but hey it runs
<philinux> Cheap insurance and no road tax
<duanedesign> that is a cool car. What model is that?
<philinux> Wolseley 1500 similar to this. http://www.wolseleyworld.com/goimage.php?imagealt=1958%20Wolseley%201500%20MkI&image=images/classifieds%201958%20wolseley%201500%20mki%20%28xrt%2060%29%20front%20large.jpg&width=640&height=473
<philinux> Here's a nice example in two tone. http://www.classiccars.co.uk/wolseley/1500/advert/9205
<duanedesign> philinux: what is the bonnet?
<philinux> err hood
<duanedesign> philinux: ahh
<philinux> The inner wings were rotten so had to be rebuilt from scratch. When my guy put it back together it's slightly misaligned. Ok from a distance lol
<needpieceofmind> hello all once again well im back with a few more questions
<drubin> needpieceofmind: So what are the questions ;)
<needpieceofmind> umm im playing with ettercap and it says ssl dissertion needs a valid 'redir_command_on'script
<needpieceofmind> on the etter.conf file
<needpieceofmind> i dont understand the ssl dissertion
<drubin> Sorry I can't help with that.
<needpieceofmind> ok np thank you for making a effort to help
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=backtrack-3-man/etter.conf   the entry on  'redir_command_on' might help.
<duanedesign> needpieceofmind: here is a nice thread on the forums with lots of links and info. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233458
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, are you leaving ?
<sandi> hi every one can anyone help me set up up usb access in virtual box please
<sandi> any one is here
<ShayonJ> sandi, yes. But I dont know
<ShayonJ> oops !
<philinux> sandi, you need to add your user to /etc/group vboxusers
<ShayonJ> philinux, sandi left :-)
<philinux> for future ref, vboxusers:x:125:username
<ShayonJ> okay !
<stlsaint> philinux: lol...its awhole lot easier command than that! :D
<philinux> Thats a copy of the entry in my /etc/group
<philinux> Or use users and groups
<geirha> sudo adduser username vboxusers
<stlsaint> +1 geirha
<needpieceofmind> why when i try to change my mac address would it say "error: incorrect format: mac length is 17. 11:22:33:44:55
<needpieceofmind> lmoa its a idiots error on my part forgot to do the 00:
<zkriesse> hey duanedesign
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, hi
<zkriesse> hello ShayonJ
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, you leaving ?
<duanedesign> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse> ShayonJ: no why
<Puck`> ey boys
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, I read your mail - so came here to ask you :-)
<zkriesse> duanedesign: hey dude, what memo did i send? the one you just read
<zkriesse> ShayonJ: oh no...sorry for the confusion
<duanedesign> zkriesse: about the padawan Page
<zkriesse> duanedesign: ah
<duanedesign> :)
<zkriesse> duanedesign: any ideas on what you want to do with it?
<zkriesse> duanedesign: if so jump in -team so we can hash it over
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, oh ok . Never mind , was curious as to were you leaving or not :)
<ShayonJ> zkriesse, I meant , why . Please dont take it the other . My writing skills are not good
<ShayonJ> other way*
<zkriesse> ShayonJ: I was just trying to gauge my place here in the team.
<ShayonJ> ohk !
<zkriesse> hello kryptic
<kryptic> hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> hey phillw get your but in -wiki
<zkriesse> you to PD187
<kryptic> what do the yellow dots infront of the aliases mean??anyone?
<zkriesse> kryptic: it means that they have voice
<zkriesse> And voice means that they are a Beginners Team Member
<kryptic> ok
<zkriesse> yeah
<zkriesse> and green is op
<kryptic> could u tell me more about the Beginners Team Members?
<zkriesse> kryptic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<kryptic> thanks zkriesse
<zkriesse> kryptic: yup....if you want to know about the team ask the team!
<kryptic> we could do wit more zkriesses in the world. thanks again
<zkriesse> kryptic: why thanks
<zkriesse> Hi Dextralus!
<kryptic> zkriesse:im the newest newbie. not everyone said hello when i entered
<zkriesse> kryptic: well most are here in the sense that they're logged on but they are not at their pc
<phillw> kryptic: as the topic says, don't feel the need to introduce your self :-) But welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners area
<newboon2age_> kryptic: which irc client are you using.  in Konversation i don't see the dots.
<kryptic> zkriesse:so they should log out and not make others think they are available
<zkriesse> kryptic: well what client are you using
<zkriesse> kryptic: in xhcat those who are not there will be greyed out
<kryptic> phillw:ok
<phillw> newboon2age_: each irc client is slightly different, there will be wiki pages for each of them. for konversation the wiki page is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konversation
<kryptic> zkriesse:im on xchat
<phillw> i use the irc part of pidgin, so my system will be different to xchat etc, just look up the wiki page for whatever client you are using :-)
<kryptic> zkriesse:got it
<zkriesse> kryptic: cool
<kryptic> zkriesse:how about the thin red lines i see every now and then?
<zkriesse> kryptic: don't remember
<zkriesse> you can turn it off though
<zkriesse> hello xsaiddx
<kryptic> ok
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> hows you guys doin with your ubuntu's : D
 * zkriesse is just fine
<xsaiddx> cool
 * zkriesse is doing wiki editing atm
<xsaiddx> zkriesse: have you ever used drupal ?
<zkriesse> nope
<xsaiddx> ok
<kryptic> i must say im using Lucid and im blown away
<kryptic> its just amazing
<zkriesse> kryptic: cool
<kryptic> i hope 10.10 doesnt force me to upgrade
<phillw> kryptic: as you're using a LTS release, you next _have_ to upgrade in about 3 years :-)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-07-04
<kryptic> is that when the next LTS would be released?
<phillw> the next LTS will be april 2012, but LTS are supported for five years
<kryptic> got it
<phillw> kryptic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS explains about the release schedule
<kryptic> does empathy support IRC?
<ddecator> not very well, but yes
<phillw> kryptic: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#IRC
<phillw> ddecator: I'm still in the stone age and use pidgin :-) It supports IRC quite well enough for me ;-)
<ddecator> i hear pidgin is decent for IRC, but empathy is pretty basic
<zkriesse> lol phillw
<zkriesse> phillw: come to -wiki
<DarkNemesis_> hmm where to get a mirror from for brainstorm?
<DarkNemesis_> ie the ubuntu site
<phillw> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ is this what you need?
<phillw> nhandler: ping
<zkriesse> phillw: whats up?
<phillw> zkriesse: nothing,
<phillw> he is my master https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Structure
<zkriesse> yes i know
<hobgoblin> morning nUboon2Age greenjon
<greenjon> evening
<greenjon> ;P
<hobgoblin> :)
<ddecator> evening hobgoblin and greenjon :)
<hobgoblin> hi ddecator
<greenjon> hehe. how goes it?
<hobgoblin> slowly, it is first thing in the morning :)
<greenjon> what time is it for you?
<hobgoblin> 7:32
<ddecator> 2:33am here, and building xulrunner and firefox nightlies :)
<greenjon> i shouldn't have evening exactly. it's 11:32 p.m. for me
<ddecator> someone is on the west coast :p
<greenjon> aye
<hobgoblin> :)
<greenjon> northern cali
<greenjon> used to be oregon until i decided for whatever reason to move here heh
<greenjon> sorry if i'm a bit talkative. really bored and trying to unwind from a really stressful day
<greenjon> hello zkriesse
<zkriesse> uh hi?
 * zkriesse is a newb
 * ddecator was unaware zkriesse was a newb
<zkriesse> damnit
<zkriesse> ddecator: you could have let me try and confuse greenjon
<zkriesse> ddecator: you done ruined my fun dog
<ddecator> zkriesse: i think the fact that you have voice kinda ruined that from the start >.>
<zkriesse> ddecator: sure
<greenjon> ah, but you couldn't have confused me. i come in here quite a bit. i just don't talk much :P
<zkriesse> lol
<ddecator> greenjon: you lurker :p
<zkriesse> damnit!
<greenjon> (:)
<greenjon> was still worth a shot though. i'll give you that lol
<hobgoblin> ddecator: I was aware zkriesse was a noob ;)
<greenjon> hehe
<ddecator> HIYOOOO
<zkriesse> hobgoblin: hey you pixie
<hobgoblin> no pixie here - maybe a piskie, maybe an elfy, a hobgoblin and a urukhai though :D
<zkriesse> ok i pick the urukhai
 * zkriesse is a Elf though
<hobgoblin> funny I thought you were a troll ...
<hobgoblin> :)
<zkriesse> oh shut up
<hobgoblin> THAT is against the CoC and as a voiced user - you shut up :)
<greenjon> lol
<zkriesse> damn
<zkriesse> oh hobgoblin you'll always be the best
 * Glorfindel annihilates hobgoblin the Urukhai
<hobgoblin> sigh
<hobgoblin> morning MarkDud
<Glorfindel> hobgoblin: why sigh?
<MarkDud> Hello hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> Glorfindel: you think that a nick change does these things - I actually am a goblin :D had you forgotten?
<Glorfindel> hobgoblin: oh please
<Glorfindel> hobgoblin: send me a pic then i'll believe you
<hobgoblin> Glorfindel: I will get one of my lot to do a woodcarving in the tree just up the road from you - no camera I'm afraid
<hobgoblin> all quiet on the western front then
 * Glorfindel stalks in
<hobgoblin> and slips up
<Glorfindel> forgot my bow
<hobgoblin> you don't need to bow - I really hate that
<Glorfindel> ah forget it
<ddecator> my transitioning from this convo to reddit and back is surprisingly smooth
<hobgoblin> lol
<zkriesse> hey ddecator you play urban terror?
<ddecator> zkriesse: never heard of it
 * hobgoblin is urban terror
<hobgoblin> :)
<zkriesse> ddecator: look it up in software center
<hobgoblin> I hate that new app :(
<ddecator> zkriesse: not seein' it
<ddecator> hobgoblin: there's an app for that
<zkriesse> ddecator: your using 'buntu right?
<hobgoblin> the software centre
<greenjon> i'm not fond of the software center myself...
 * greenjon shrugs
<ddecator> zkriesse:
<ddecator> zkriesse: yes*
<zkriesse> hmm
 * ddecator still uses synaptic
<zkriesse> ddecator: Urban Terror
<zkriesse> hmm
<zkriesse> weird
<ddecator> zkriesse: nothin'
<jon__> How many homosexuals can you fit into an industrial blender?
<ddecator> ಠ_ಠ
<zkriesse> jon__: ah thats not appropriate for this chanel
<hobgoblin> ignore the trolls
<zkriesse> ddecator: ah sorry..you need the GetDeb repository for it
<hobgoblin> they go away eventually
<ddecator> zkriesse: yah i don't have that anymore
<zkriesse> ddecator: ok get it back and then get urban terror
<ddecator> zkriesse: ...why?
<zkriesse> ddecator: because its awesome
<zkriesse> ddecator: and i wanna pawn you
<ddecator> zkriesse: i might another night, but not right now
<zkriesse> cool
<zkriesse> let me know if you do
<ddecator> sure thing
<awe> Should the police use midget officers for sting operations on paedophiles?
<greenjon> that is one bored troll...
<zkriesse> totally
<hobgoblin> well there are a couple of buntu ops idling in here - pity they are away
<ddecator> woot, got FF 4 working again
<greenjon> indeed
<zkriesse> Oih
<hobgoblin> ddecator: and what does FF4 bring that doesn;t include a few microseconds speed improvement?
<ddecator> hobgoblin: compared to which version of FF?
<hobgoblin> whatever is current in lucid
<raw__> Does eating brown bread make you a racist?
<greenjon> 3.6.6
<hobgoblin> greenjon: ty - I rarely take any notice of any of the version numbers of anything other than the release :D
<zkriesse> raw__: HAHA
<greenjon> i only know because i just checked :P
<greenjon> i knew it was 3.6.something
<zkriesse> greenjon: you use ff?
<greenjon> ya
<ddecator> FF 4 includes Sync (i think it's built in...i've always had it installed) and WebM support, plus the bit of extra speed. no major ui changes yet
<ddecator> 3.6.6 already has lorentz included
<zkriesse> latah team
<greenjon> cya :)
<ddecator> cya zkriesse
<vaey> If I steal a rotten apple, is that a crime?
<Puck`> jesus will not love you, that's for sure
<seidos> vaey, where are you "stealing" it from?
<seidos> or is "a rotten apple" a euphemism for a macbook?
<Puck`> guess we'll never find out
<seidos> hehe
<hobgoblin> please don't feed the trolls - he's been in and out all morning
<hobgoblin> and morning Puck`
<Puck`> oh ya, hi there hobgoblin :P
<hobgoblin> how are you?
<Puck`> sleepy still
<hobgoblin> :)
<Puck`> how you doin' goblin friend?
<hobgoblin> pretty good thanks - you?
<Puck`> i share your state of 'doin'
<hobgoblin> excellent
<greenjon> k 1:46 a.m.
<greenjon> night guys
<hobgoblin> night
<Puck`> c u
<lukjad> guerd87 !
<lukjad> Guest62446 !
<bobo123> I have problems with getting games use the screen fullscreen....
<bobo123> I assume that something fails at changing resolution so it paints black on the rest of the screen. are there something bad with my settings? I use nvidias graphic drivers
<geirha> I don't have time to help you at the moment, but I recommend you provide some additional info to make it easier for others to help you.  1. what type of game? native linux or windows via wine? 2) Using Compiz? 3) What resolution does the game try to use?
<bobo123> both starcarft in wine, and for example extremtuxracer.
<bobo123> I'll be back later
<mohi57o9> hobgoblin, what application you prefer to create a movie?
<hobgoblin> mohi57o9: not something I have done
<mohi57o9> aww ok
<bobo123> mohi57o9: nice to hear that you are creating a movie, remember to tell us when it is finished :-) what kind of movie are you creating, a carton, a 3D computer graphics thing or one with live actors?
<mohi57o9> bobo123, just a small skit like with live actors =]
<bobo123> aha
<bobo123> I think there are lots of good video editors, you could perhaps try cinelerra
<DarkNemesis_> i want to make i list of all uk government departments on twitter so i can keep a track of them but not have my main feed full of spam how can i make a list from downingstreetgov ?
<DarkNemesis_> the people they follow
<bobo123> if anyone what to do so fullscreen games can change the screen resolution fit their needa, just beep here and I'll be back later, ok?
<bobo123> for example the native linux game Monsterz, that uses 640x480, but for me is presented in the middle of the 1600x1200 screen instead :-(
<bobo123> I use nvidias graphic drivers, and I think I have compiz running (a ps shows /usr/bin/compiz running), but I certianly don't need it (should I turn compiź off and how?)
<kryptic> where can i find installed programs within the file system?
<kryptic> anyone??
<philinux> "/bin and /usr/bin"
<philinux> kryptic or go into synaptic and select the app in question and hit the installed files tab
<kryptic> philinux:synaptic gives me many locations. im in a fix as to which one contains the file that runs the program
<kryptic> tried a couple but its no good
<philinux> kryptic: which program
<kryptic> programs i install like xchat
<philinux> "usr/bin/xchat
<philinux> Or just xchat from a terminal will launch it.
<kryptic> thanks
<philinux> You can use from the terminal "which xchat" without quotes
<philinux> Or "locate xchat" but then you get everything
<kryptic> nice. i was getting a little troubled
<philinux> kryptic: don't get troubled there's always an answer out there :)
<kryptic> philinux:there certainly is
<bdfam0916> Any gvfs experts out there?
<Fanshawe> hey everybody. I tried to configure LVM to recognise two apparently separate hard drives as one volume.
<Fanshawe> It seems to have worked when I look at the disk usage analyser (with the total space showing up as the sum of both drives) but everytime I get close to 4GB (the space of the first device) I get low space warnings.
<Fanshawe> Have I done something wrong? Is there a simple way to recognise all devices as one drive so I can stop worrying about disk space?
<Fanshawe> If I can't do that, is there a way to install new programs on the second drive?
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: one sec
<stlsaint> you have lvm configured correctly?
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: i suggest reading the man pages on lvm...its really short and easy to configure your current setup
<Fanshawe> Alright. Thanks. Any chance of a link?
<zkriesse> !LVM
<ubot2> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: open a terminal and type: man lvm
<Fanshawe> Okay. It displays all of the commands... I can edit volumes from here?
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: are your volumes mounted currently?
<Fanshawe> the second device is mounted, but I
<Fanshawe> 'm not sure if the volume is
<Zaxim> hello people
<Zaxim> I'm having a problem getting my xfs partition to mount
<stlsaint> Fanshawe: to maipulate volumes they must be unmounted...you may have to do your work via the livecd
<Zaxim> I think I was able to mount the volume once
<stlsaint> Zaxim: have tou tried mounting it in fstab?
<Zaxim> but after that I keep getting xfs filesystem not recognized
<Zaxim> so I modprobed xfs, like google told me too
<Zaxim> modprobe xfs, returns Error inserting xfs [PATH.ko]: Cannot allocate memory
<stlsaint> Zaxim: i have never modprobed a xfs setup so honestly im probably of no use to ya
<Zaxim> hehe
<Zaxim> thanks anyway :)
<Zaxim> anyone else know what could be my problem? I think it's a general issue with loading kernel modules and not being able to allocate memory, but google hasn't been able to help me
 * zkriesse has no idea atm sorry
<Zaxim> it's all gravy I guess
<stlsaint> zkriesse: LOL...wheres ibuclaw when you need him!!
<zkriesse> stlsaint: i know right!
<Zaxim> who is this ibuclaw you speak of?
<zkriesse> Zaxim: A super uber awesome dude who knows everything
<zkriesse> Zaxim: he's nobody
<Zaxim> a nobody, yet super awesome, an interesting dichotomy
<zkriesse> It's called sarcasm
<Zaxim> which has been proven countless time to not translate well over the internet :)
<stlsaint> Zaxim: ibuclaw is one of the people in this channel who could help you...a few others arond just not in right now
<phillw> Zaxim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277883 may be of help to you, i've no experirence of xfs
<Zaxim> that looks promising. Since my issue appears to be the kernel module, and not fstab
<stlsaint> Zaxim: my i ask why you choose xfs over ext4 or btrfs?
<Zaxim> I have a 1TB drive with media on it, like movies and music, that I've had for like two years. I went with XFS because of the alleged better handling of large files
<stlsaint> interesting
<Zaxim> I am tempted to just reformat this drive to ext4 or something, because I do have all the files backed up
<Zaxim> but this does concern me that I can't load any xfs drives :(
<Zaxim> stlsaint: and what is btrfs?
<stlsaint> Zaxim: all benchmarks really do show ext4 as the better filesystem!
<stlsaint> Zaxim: btrfs==the FUTURE!!
<stlsaint> =D
<Zaxim> ah, based on btrees
<stlsaint> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<Zaxim> I'm liking this fault tolerance stuff
<stlsaint> Zaxim: system restore also!
<Zaxim> I assume I'd have to do something crazy like compile my own kernel?
<stlsaint> Zaxim: nope
<stlsaint> Zaxim: actually btrfs is already in fedora and is moving quikly into mainstream ubuntu
<stlsaint> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Kernel-2.6.29-Corbet-Says-Btrfs-Next-Generation-Filesystem
<Zaxim> nice
<Zaxim> we'll have to see what the perf is like
<phillw> stlsaint: i was under the impression that btrfs is not quite ready for / ?
<stlsaint> phillw: on the contrary it is IMO
<stlsaint> it has already been put in use...
<Zaxim> to be fair, people are usually pretty cautious, look how long it took before ext4 was accepted as / vs ext3
<phillw> i'm still on ext4, but am following the discussion on the 10.10 testing area.
<Zaxim> ok, another newbie question, how do I see what version of a package I have installed?
<zkriesse> Zaxim: which package
<Zaxim> mountall
<geirha> aptitude show mountall  or  aptitude -F %V search mountall
<phillw> Zaxim: mountall --version
<Zaxim> hmm ok
<Zaxim> so phillw, the thread you linked me too was referring to versions of mountall lower than 2.0
<phillw> it was about the most recent one i could find. most of others refer back to 7.04 !!!
<Zaxim> that's what I found too with my google searching
<Zaxim> but no dice, I'm running on 2.15 evidently
<Zaxim> and I'm not convinced it's an fstab issue
<zkriesse> hey phillw off topic, how's Lubuntu?
<phillw> coming alon well, alpha2 for 10.10 is out and about
<stlsaint> careful zkriesse :P
<zkriesse> stlsaint: careful?
<stlsaint> zkriesse: you know how folks feel about name changing in the channel
<stlsaint> just dont want folks getting *too* frisky...NOT saying your doing anything wrong
<zkriesse> stlsaint: ah yes, i was just checking the info on a nick
<stlsaint> gotcha
<win_2_linux> software center, synoptic nor apt-get is working
<win_2_linux> software center and synaptic start then go gray and quit
<zkriesse> win_2_linux: what did you do?
<win_2_linux> nothing havent used them in a few days,
<win_2_linux> just tried apt-get upgrade because the upgrade manager doesn't work either
<win_2_linux> and i get bus errordepency tree
<win_2_linux> oops thats errordependency tree
<win_2_linux> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<win_2_linux>   gtk.main_iteration()
<win_2_linux> Bus error
<win_2_linux> this what i get when i try to run it from terminal
<phillw> win_2_linux: head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500473 it looks like your issue, and has a solved tag (I love solved tags :-D )
<win_2_linux> ok will try
<win_2_linux> nope didn't solve it for me
<win_2_linux> still grays out and quits
<phillw> from terminal, does gksudo software-center
<phillw> work?
<win_2_linux> no
<win_2_linux> starts up turns gray and quits
<win_2_linux> doesn't even ask me for my password, apt-get doesn't work either nor synaptic nor upgrade center
<win_2_linux> they all worked fine a couple of days ago, thats the last time I used them
<phillw> have you recently added ubuntu-restricted-extras to your repo list?
<win_2_linux> phillw no
<win_2_linux> /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/apt/aptcache.py:40: GtkWarning: gtk_container_add: assertion `GTK_IS_CONTAINER (container)' failed
<win_2_linux>   gtk.main_iteration()
<win_2_linux> thats what i get when trying to run it from terminal also
<win_2_linux> trying to run synaptic from terminal sudo synaptic i get bus error
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: hi
<win_2_linux> hi newboon my turn with problem LOL
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: :/   at least you have ubuntu companions to help figure it out...
<win_2_linux> yup
<win_2_linux> this is going in my blog
<phillw> win_2_linux: try post #6 from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/591129
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591129 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Install Button not Working - nothing happens (affects: 2) (heat: 133)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<phillw> it seems to be a policy kit related problem, from reading the thread on the forum.
<win_2_linux> oh phillw apt-get doesn't work either gives me depencendcy tree error
<win_2_linux> Ok I tried the policy kit and it still gives me the same problem, they gray out wont start doesn't ask for pw
<phillw> that sounds as if something has tried to install and failed
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: post #7 on that bug really sounds similar to what you're describing.
<win_2_linux> yes that is it, now if something installed and failed and is tying things up how do i find out what program tried to install and fail so i can kill it :)
<phillw> he he - I'm just looking that up :-0
<phillw> :-)
<win_2_linux> :)
<newboon2age_> phillw: if something tried to install and failed isn't there an apt-get command to clean things up?
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux I'm thinking that's what i had to do before...
<win_2_linux> good thinking newboon
<win_2_linux> oh whenever i try to run apt-get i get dependency tree erros bus error
<win_2_linux> so apt get is froze in time too
<win_2_linux> funny thing i don't remember installing anything and not having it not complete, i haven't used apt-get or synaptic or software center in a few days
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux: maybe apt-get check  first cuz that's checks for broken dependencies.  if you can run it of course.
<win_2_linux> will try
<win_2_linux> nope same bus errordepenccy tree thing
<win_2_linux> sudo apt-get check
<win_2_linux> Reading package lists... Done
<win_2_linux> Bus errordependency tree... 0%
<phillw> sudo apt-get -f install
<win_2_linux> ok things worked
<win_2_linux> thanks
<al_> win_2_linux: are you going to sign yourself on to that bug so it can get some developer love?
<win_2_linux> after i did sudo apt-get -f install then i was able to do upgrade and pdate
<win_2_linux> no need to it's already tehre
<win_2_linux> there
<win_2_linux> #7
<phillw> the -f option will try to tidy things up when they are in an unexpected state.
<al_> win_2_linux: oh that's you.   Did you mark 'affects you' and subscribe to it to?
<win_2_linux> no i didn't know how to do that, but it seems to be working now
<al_> win_2_linux: do you have a launchpad account yet?
<win_2_linux> yes i think i do when i joined the nyc loco group
<newboon2age_> sorry, al's me and i'm al...
<win_2_linux> lol
<newboon2age_> well, i'm not really al but my computer thinks i am.
<newboon2age_> if you log into you launchpad account then you'll be able to leave a comment there, mark that it affects you, subscribe and I'll follow up w/ it by marking it confirmed.  Then the bug squad and developers can get ahold of you to ask any additional questions they need.  If you have that terminal output it'd be handy to put it into a comment too.
<win_2_linux> ok how do you mark it affects me, i just left a comment on what phillw suggested
<duanedesign> there should be a link at the top of the bug
<win_2_linux> i see affects project, affect distribution but no affects me
<win_2_linux> found it
<phillw> This bug affects 3 people. Does this bug affect you?
<phillw> :-)
 * phillw i had to sign on to my launchpad accounr
<newboon2age_> phillw: i guess it would help if win_2_linux would need to give his os version # and the version of  software center, and apt-get???  What's the standard procedure on that?
<win_2_linux> oh i always forget that, since windows every assumed xp vista at the time lol
<win_2_linux> i forget about linux lol
<win_2_linux> lucid 10.04
<win_2_linux> now i'm readying about gnupg keys something i've not read about
<phillw> uname -a will give the version of ubuntu he is on
<win_2_linux> 10.04 lucid
<phillw> apt-get -v will give the version of apt-get.
<win_2_linux> apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9
<phillw> win_2_linux: add that to the posting you made on the bug report :-)
<phillw> *add those *
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux since the bug is written v the software center, it'd probably be good to get that version # too... yes?
<phillw> newboon2age_: you cannot really put too much information on.
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux I suppose an easy way to get that is to look in Synaptic, if you don't know the CL command.
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux: yeah, to avoid the dreaded 'incomplete bug' :)
<win_2_linux> so now i'm doing a gpug key lol
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: btw, in case you're wondering i haven't discovered a way to actually update a comment, so i think it has to be a new comment.
<duanedesign> yeah once you make a comment on Launchpad there is no changing or deleting it
<win_2_linux> oh they don't offer edit
<duanedesign> you can edit the 'Bug Description' on a bug. But not the 'Comments'
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: were you able to get the version number for software center also?
<duanedesign> Help > About  will also give you the version info
<newboon2age_> duanedesign: good call!
<win_2_linux> 2.0.5
<win_2_linux> but apparently the bug wasn't with those programs it was with something didn't install and tied things up
<win_2_linux> when I did was phillw suggested, it cleared things up and i was able to use apt-get, synaptic and software center
<win_2_linux> was-what
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: well the bug is really about how software center handles that situation.  The situation will happen from time to time, but does USC handle it gracefully or silently and inexplicably fail?  Right now its failing in a way that doesn't give a clue as to what to do and a new user (which is the target audience for USC) will be flumoxed.
<Imyky> is there a bash command I can use to make a beep?
<shredder12> hi everyone, I am having a little trouble with the basic linux ownership issue. I have a file created my me in my home directory, when I try to change the ownership to another user, I get "operation not permitted". Shouldn't the owner of the file be able to change the ownership?
<phillw> shredder12: when you do 'ls -l filename' does it show as being owned by you?
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: okay, I'm not sure if you caught the request to post that info on the bug report, so i guess i'll add it.
<shredder12> phillw, yes my user name appears in both the owner and the group columns
<phillw> okies, one min, shredder12 let me just check somthing
<shredder12> sure
<phillw> hmm, I'd not come accross that before, seems that you need to use sudo chown, and not just chown. No, I'm not sure why :-)
<shredder12> phillw, I that worked but don't know why would I need sudo. Thanks for your time though :)
<phillw> i'm not sure, you didn't used to when i leaned unix many, many moons ago
<duanedesign> maybe because you are the owner now but you are changing it to not yo
<phillw> duanedesign: no, you could change it from you to someone else, just not the other way round without using sudo
<mohi57o9> can one alter the owner privilege as a root??
<phillw> yeah, that's what using sudo does ;-)
<win_2_linux> why do i need a gpg key for launchpad?
<Imyky> Is there a command i can run from a terminal that will make an audiable beep?
<mohi57o9> phillw i missed your line. I am in half sleep now :D
<phillw> win_2_linux: you do not need one unless you want to digitally sign stuff (like the Code of Contact).
<shredder12> hi duanedesign mohi57o9 while googling i found that this feature might have been removed because changing the ownership to another user can cause trouble as the file will be counted in that user's quota. so, trouble with large file
<mohi57o9> ahha
<phillw> Imyky: have a read of http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/bash-beep-322799/
<shredder12> and btw man page of chown doesn't say anything about this issue
<phillw> but I do not have beep installed either.
<mohi57o9> phillw me too. coz my mom s sleeping outside and she ll know that I am awake :P
<phillw> shredder12: btw, one of the most useful commands is sudo !!  :-) As it places a sudo in front of the last command and re-runs it.
<phillw> make me a sandwich .... make it yourself .... sudo !! .... okay
<phillw> http://myfairbankslife.blogspot.com/2008/09/make-me-sandwich.html
<duanedesign> that is pretty handy
<shredder12> phillw, yeah bash provides you with some amazing shortcuts which makes life on cmd very easy. I once wrote about bash shortcuts, hardly any of them now
<shredder12> *hardly remember
<duanedesign> zsh, with the right config file, is pretty amazing too
<phillw> i use sudo !! a lot, as I'm forever moving files around on my web area, or editing files etc. :-)
<shredder12> phillw, a tip for you, if you don't already know this, you can use !-n to refer to the command n lines back e.g !-2 to call the second last command
<phillw> i use my up and down arrows :-), but thanks for the tip
<phillw> you can also do a search, but I can't remember that one, so it is not one I have used too often :-)
<shredder12> ah... I think it was !?string?, haven't used it for a while either
<phillw> A database analyst walks into a bar and goes up to two tables. "Hi. Can I join you?"
<phillw> lol
<duanedesign> phillw: lol, thats bad
<phillw> i love the *whoosh* factor ;-)
<win_2_linux> thanks for all your help
<win_2_linux> btw, i didn't understand about putting a bug report in when it was just badly or partially installed programs
<win_2_linux> so it wasn't a bug with ubuntu or the software center, apt or synoptic
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: the bug was that software center doesn't provide any feedback as to why its not working.
<newboon2age_> if you go to the bug report now, you'll see i wrote up a whole thing on it (post #9) including all the work around steps you took.
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: the work around that worked for you wasn't a bug or a bug fix, it was just a work around for the actual bug.  Bascially it just doesn't trigger the bug then, but the bug in U
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: the bug in USC is still there..
<win_2_linux> i c
<win_2_linux> i get it.  ok the software center, apt and synaptic should have told me what was wrong instead of a the crypitc message of bus error
<win_2_linux> thanks
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: well at LEAST the USC.  I don't necessarily expect it from Synaptic.  Believe it or not Synaptic gives a lot MORE feedback than the KDE equivalent in Kubuntu.
<phillw> win_2_linux: that's the one!! they should fail gracefully and not sit there and sulk :-)
<newboon2age_> KPackageKit.  It looks nice, but it gives very little feedback.  So several times it has just sat there stalled, not telling me anything.  I had to run it and apt-get from the terminal to figure out what was going on.
<newboon2age_> In Synaptic at least you can open the provided terminal window and get an idea of what's happening.  KPackageKit doesn't have that.
<newboon2age_> win_2_linux: phillw: duanedesign: zkriesse: w/ my gf, in celebration of independence day we're going to make a 'revolutionary act' by running Portable Ubuntu (basically Karmic) for Windows on my gf's computer.  Its the first real step she'll have taken to start the migration (which I've been steadily preparing for).
<phillw> win_2_linux: apt-get is better than most in suggesting how to repair things.
<phillw> newboon2age_: if her machine can boot from a usb-stick, put a persistent version of lubuntu 10.04 on it, it runs really snapiily from usb (end of advert for the baby of the family)
<newboon2age_> a revolutionary step v the oppressive monopoly M$.  Then I might demo a Wubi install.  Then maybe we'll take the rev. step v. computers in generally of going our for a hike. :)
<newboon2age_> phillw: yes, i've run xubuntu (which i had mixed feelings about) but I haven't tried Lubuntu yet.  I like the idea of running from a USB pen drive. :)
<newboon2age_> Its a netbook so at some point we might test drive UNE on it too...
<phillw> xubuntu has gotten somewhat larger over the years, have a look at the default apps for lubuntu (things like it uses Chromium as the default browser instead of Firefox) - lubuntu does run on netbooks, but there is not a dedicated release for it as yet. If you have problems with screen size etc., then give me a shout on #lubuntu and I'll ask on the mailing list for you.
<phillw> newboon2age_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<phillw> 'unofficial' lubuntu  stuff is over at http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18  :-D
<newboon2age_> phillw: speaking of alt versions of Ubuntu, i was noticing how much unhappiness there is in the Kubuntu camp about lack of Canonical and Ubuntu community support. :/  I hope this will improve in the future.
<newboon2age_> phillw: i realize its hard for Ubuntu to give attention in too many directions, but especially w/ Kubuntu this will probably need to improve in the future.
<newboon2age_> phillw: win_2_linux: off to do this thing...
<phillw> i cannot speak for the other flavours, I have 'vanilla' ubuntu 10.04 and the dev 10.10 installed, but my production environment is lubuntu 10.04, with the 10.10 there also for testing with.
<newboon2age_> phillw: yes, my main machine is ubuntu 10.04, upgraded to Ubuntu Studio, and then i've been experimenting w/ Kubuntu in Wubi install...
<newboon2age_> phillw: since my gf is a little familiar w/ KDE from past use.  Unfortunately there are some key parts of Kubuntu that aren't quite up to the level of Ubuntu which will probably prevent it from being what she uses at least to begin w/
<phillw> he he, i had something like 5 partitions on during the 10.04 test cycle, I do not mind setting a few GB over to the test systems.
<phillw> my ist linux was knoppix, from quite a few years ago, I found kde to be nice. But I really like the low resource usage of lubuntu, as I only have a Celeron M processor 440 with 1GB RAM and running my development LAMP stuff on it, so every bit saved by the OS is better for me :-)
<win_2_linux> newboon2age she can use ubuntu and just install kde
<newboon2age_> phillw: btw, I found a cool way to check out a distro using MultiBoot and VirtualBox.  Drag and Drop .iso and it launches. http://tinyurl.com/2a6ovye
<phillw> you can add xubuntu, kubuntu and vanilla and remove them quite easily. Adding lubuntu is also easy, but we do not have a 'totally remove' it script yet.
<phillw> I know you can use grub2 to boot from iso images
<newboon2age_> phillw: i've read about adding the different desktop packages and also just choosing the option at login but i haven't gotten that working yet.
<phillw> drs305 wrote something up for that, I can go dig it out for you, if you want.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-27
<Sekm> Q! what happens if I've had my sudoers replaced with another one and now no account can access it?
<IdleOne> Sekm: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sekm> IdleOne: Thanks for that man, all sorted now
<IdleOne> sure thing, glad it helped
<IdleOne> Now stop messing with the sudoers
<IdleOne> :)
<Sekm> DONE
<Sekm> oh, and you wouldn't happen to know how i could optain a list of packages i can download with apt-get would you?
<IdleOne> umm a full list? there are over 25000 of them
<Sekm> mhm... i just want to grep the mysql ones
<IdleOne> apt-cache search mysql*
<pedro3005> apt-cache search <name>
<Sekm> oh wow thanks
<IdleOne> that should give you a long list
<Sekm> okay it did...
<Sekm> but it gave me what i needed, thanks!
<IdleOne> you should be able to redirect searches to a file if you really want to. apt-cache search <term> > ~/Desktop/searches.txt
<Sekm> oh yea, cool cool
<Sekm> does > put it to a file, and >> appended it if the file exists?
<IdleOne> that will put the results in a text file on your Desktop but not sure you really need to
<IdleOne> yup
<Sekm> naw im just setting up automated configurations for servers, but learning linux simultaneously
<IdleOne> excatly
<IdleOne> exactly*
<IdleOne> actually, no it overwrites the file
<Sekm> ah yep, kay, good to know O_O
<IdleOne> not sure how you would append to it.
 * IdleOne is bad with bash :(
<Unit193> >> does append (Let me try just to make sure)
<IdleOne> it didn't for me
<Unit193> It just did for me >_>
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> let me try again
<IdleOne> lol yes it does. I just remembered that I deleted the file it created the first time before trying »
<IdleOne> err > >
<IdleOne> stupid auto replace
<IdleOne> >> there we go
<philipballew> is rsa keys necessary for ssh in your guys and girls opinion?
<bioterror> are you talking about creating ssh keys?
<akshatj> no lesser than 4096 bits ;D
<bioterror> akshatj, did you hear about RSA SecurID's? :D
<bioterror> RSA is going to change couple of SecurID tokens :D
<philipballew> yeah. i was comntemplating setting up ssh on my desktop with eather a password or keys
<sphika> hello
<sphika> I recently had an issue with a video streaming software called veetle, so I decided to upgrade to the latest version to see if that would fix my problem. I ran "sudo sh" to install the program. Since then I have experienced a variety of issues, including, my ICEauthority can't be updated, the sound control can no longer communicate with the sound device, and I don't have the permissions to save files in gimp. Can anyone help me?
<holstein> sphika: what did you install and how?
<holstein> where did you get it
<sphika> veetle -- it is a video streaming software. basically like a youtube player but through a specific company. I got it directly from their website.
<akshatj> GUI app?
 * holstein is on the site
<sphika> I used the command sudo sh to install the file
<holstein> sphika: what *exactly* did you get
<sphika> no it isnt, it was through the console
<sphika> you mean the filename?
<holstein> however you would like to convey to me exactly what you got and where you got it from
 * holstein is looking at http://www.veetle.com/index.php/download
<holstein> i see 2 linux options
<holstein> 4 actually
<holstein> you got the client im assuming
<holstein> and im assuming you DL'd the 'linux self contained installer'
<sphika> yeah the .sh file that pops up
<holstein> veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh ??
<sphika> exactly
<holstein> OK, so you ran sudo veetle-0.9.17-linux-install.sh in a terminal
<holstein> what output did you get?
<sphika> well, basically it came up like a text based installer
<holstein> right... any errors?
<sphika> and i was going through the user agreements quickly, and didn't realize until afterwards that it said they recommend against installing as root
<philipballew> !ssh
<ubot2> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<sphika> which I assume I did as I used sudo to install
<holstein> sphika: is there a support channel for it?
<sphika> on freenode? I didn't look I guess.
<holstein> i mean, without just breaking something here the same way, im not sure how i can help
<holstein> it seems likely that this is the cause though
<sphika> okay, well, thank you
<holstein> sphika: i would say, try and look in the file
<holstein> see what gets copied where
<holstein> sphika: how do they say to uninstall?, and have you tried that?
<sphika> holstein, yes, I tried to uninstall. it didn't seem to work.
<sphika> the message it gives is "You are running this script as root. Veetle recommends against installing
<sphika> on the superuser account. We suggest you press <Control-C> now and reinstall
<sphika> on the user account you typically use to run Firefox or Mozilla.
<sphika> "
<holstein> sphika: another thing i would do before freaking out and reinstalling is to add a new user, and see how that user account seems
<holstein> sphika: but you already installed sudo correct?
<holstein> as sudo* as root ??
<holstein> if you sudo installed, i would try sudo uninstalling
<sphika> holstein, correct. you have to press enter to get through the EULA (repeatedly) and I skipped past that warning as a result
<holstein> :/
<sphika> yeah, pretty stupid of me.
<holstein> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24634386-Heads-up-with-Veetle-and-Ubuntu-10.04
<holstein> sphika: hey, it happens... now you know :)
<holstein> I sudo chown'd the dir back to me, did a reboot, and PRESTO, no ICEauthority error, the volume buttons on my keyboard worked as well as the icon
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> that post is relevant for sure
<sphika> yeah
<sphika> now uh..
<sphika> that whole chown thing, hows that work?
<holstein> !chown
<ubot2> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> cool... basically, permissions are messed up
<holstein> things that your user used to have permission to access, now it cannot
<holstein> and thats actually not a big deal to fix
<sphika> ah i see
<holstein> sphika: you can totally get back from this without reinstalling
<sphika> well, so I basically run: chown root:root blahblah/.veetle ?
<holstein> sphika: well, thats the idea
<holstein> but i think you'll need to reclaim your own home directory
<sphika> ah
<holstein> *from that post "I checked the ownership of my home directory, and yep, it belonged to some other owner, with no name, just an id.
<sphika> so chown root:root /home/ ?
<holstein> i think its more like sudo chown sphika:sphika /home/spika
<holstein> sphika: but feel free to wait on a 2nd opinion
<sphika> gotcha
 * holstein looking
<holstein> yeah, you might need the -R flag... lemme look some more
<sphika> trying that + restart
<sphika> oh oka
<holstein> yeah, -R is recursive
<holstein> thats what you want SO...
<holstein> sudo chown -R sphika:sphika /home/sphika
<holstein> then, in theory, you reboot, and Robert is your mother's brother
<sphika> chown: cannot access `/home/sphika/.gvfs': Permission denied
<sphika> "I found the solution. Actually I ran the script as root. As per the forums of veetle if we run as root the permission of home directory changes to user id 1016 as I mentioned above. Running the script as normal user solves the problem"
<holstein> sphika: OH... cool... so you are good now?
<sphika> nope. just showing you something I found.
<holstein> yeah, that installer is jive
<sphika> it gave that output
<holstein> sphika: so, make sure the .sh is executable
<holstein> and run that as normal user
<holstein> and maybe that fixes everything it broke :)
<sphika> okey dokey. trying that.
<holstein> well, video playback is smooth for me at least.. in chromium
<sphika> holstein, it is fixed. you are god-tier. thank you.
<holstein> sphika: COOL :)
<sphika> you got about 50 karma points my friend.
<philipballew> if i have dynamic ip's and i want ssh. i installed and configured my ssh server but how do i connect now?
<bioterror> ssh user@computer
<bioterror> ssh user@hostname
<bioterror> ssh user@ip.addrress
<bioterror> if you have same username in both places
<bioterror> then you can just ssh host
<philipballew> well like i have ddns from no-ip.com and i configured that with ddwrt on my router and it is monitering my external ip address. but how is it gonna know what computer on my network to connect to
<bioterror> make port forward
<bioterror> daaaa :D
<bioterror> basic natting things
<stlsaint> philipballew: why cant you jsut ssh@ipaddress?
<philipballew> stlsaint, my ip address change pretty often
<philipballew> dynamic
<stlsaint> philipballew: so make it static
<stlsaint> philipballew: the router can handle that
<philipballew> that cost money from my isp?
<stlsaint> philipballew: ??
<stlsaint> o_O
<philipballew> if i want to assign a static ip address to my house its a few bucks
<stlsaint> philipballew: your router, which you say you have ddwrt on (which would suggest you knew abit more about routing), can assign your local area ip to the ssh protocol (IE: port forwarding)
<stlsaint> philipballew: and on the server set it to static
<philipballew> hum. i have port 22 open right now. yeah. im pretty good at networking. but not great
<philipballew> stlsaint,
<stlsaint> philipballew: yes its open cause you are using ssh (unles you change that conf, ssh uses 22 by default)
<stlsaint> philipballew: just because its open doesnt mean you are forwarding ssh protocol to your server ip
<philipballew> yeah. but I still need to figure out how to connect to my computer from a different network. sorry
 * stlsaint facepalms!
<stlsaint> philipballew: alright here me out man
<philipballew> okay :)
<stlsaint> philipballew: you need port forwarding
<stlsaint> philipballew: google it ;)
<stlsaint> philipballew: you will then be able to do ssh@ipaddress (from outside your network(
<stlsaint> )
<philipballew> withour ddns?
<stlsaint> philipballew: you are going to forward ALL ssh request to your server ip
<philipballew> no. i have 2 desktops i want to be able to ssh onto
<philipballew> and ill do it from my laptop
<stlsaint> philipballew: so why did you say you had a ssh server? when really you have two desktops!
<stlsaint> philipballew: either way the end result is still the same
<philipballew> because i installed openssh-server!
<philipballew> :)
<stlsaint> philipballew: you can set one desktop to use port 22 and another to use port 2222
<philipballew> i change my ssh confile on one of them
<stlsaint> philipballew: question, are you using keys or password authentication?
<philipballew> do i just need to assign static local ip's still?
<stlsaint> philipballew: yes on the system and in the router
<philipballew> so let me tell you what i think i need to do and you say if its right
<stlsaint> alrighty.....
<philipballew> assign static ip's to my local computers. cennect to my router and set up port forwording to my desktop dor the applaction ssh. and when im on a different network i ssh@myddnsdomain
<stlsaint> basically
<stlsaint> few minor suggestions
<philipballew> go for it
<stlsaint> 1. Set up local ips on the desktops
<stlsaint> 2. On each system configure ssh to use a different port (you really need to be using key authentication cause you WILL be attacked sooner or later!!)
<philipballew> i have rsa keys on my laptop ready to transfer :)
<stlsaint> 3. In the router setup port forwarding to each different ip address using the ports you assigned (ok will explain the keys later)
<stlsaint> 4. Now your ddns points to your public address and it does not care that you have seperate ports unless you specify them
<philipballew> this is messin with my brain.  this is how im gonna change to a static ip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZsVSVf-4mc&playnext=1&list=PL5CA85340745475CA
<stlsaint> 5. So after setting up port forwarding and local ips you can do ssh -p 2222 philip@myddns or -p 22 for whichever system you want (i suggest just using the public ip address really though)
<stlsaint> philipballew: BOOOOOO!!! You said you were good at networking!!!
<philipballew> haha. what do you mean
<philipballew> goods a ppretty relatove term
<stlsaint> philipballew: dude static ip's and port forwarding are balls basic networking!!
<stlsaint> philipballew: your the one who said "good" earlier!
<stlsaint> philipballew: especially with having ddwrt on a router, its actually more complicated to install ddwrt on router than it is to use static and port forward
<philipballew> i do physical networking myself mostly.I have had jobs installing say cat5 places/ so i know how networks work in that way
<philipballew> ddwt took 10 seconds
 * stlsaint <-----same with this guy!
<stlsaint> EXACTLY!
<philipballew> i decided to learn networking a few weeks ago. so im getting there
<stlsaint> philipballew: really man if this is your first time, just go thru everything manually cause it wont be your last
<philipballew> what do you mean manually?
<philipballew> in what way?
<philipballew> that can mean several things
<stlsaint> philipballew: read everything on port forwarding and setting static ips, wait are all three your systems running linux?
<philipballew> all run linux
<stlsaint> ok whew
<philipballew> windows is pretty lame if you ask me
<philipballew> but thats just my opinion
<stlsaint> philipballew: i can give you two documents that will explain the entire process: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<philipballew> alright
<philipballew> ive been followong https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<stlsaint> philipballew: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<stlsaint> ^^ ip address explained well
<philipballew> this looks like a fun time
<philipballew> :)
<stlsaint> philipballew: oh yea, but when you come out of it you will be a freaking rock star!!!
<stlsaint> philipballew: trust me i tried doing everything on my own before i found the ubuntu help docs!! Rough times man...rough times
<philipballew> but your a better man now that youve seen the "documentation light"
<stlsaint> philipballew: feel free to come back anytime, there are others here willing to help
<stlsaint> ACK bioterror
<philipballew> me and him talk sometimes
<stlsaint> philipballew: i was a better man once i failed thousands of times!! lol
<philipballew> i understand the feeling
<philipballew> failure brings knowledge
<stlsaint> philipballew: now i can setup ssh/port forwarding and keys in under 10 mins!
<philipballew> how long did iy take you the first time?
<stlsaint> philipballew: also if your interested in security might i invite you to try out denyhosts
<stlsaint> philipballew: careful though as my first time using it i locked myself out of my server :D
<philipballew> what is that
<stlsaint> philipballew: well let me explain what might entice an attacker first,
<philipballew> alright
<stlsaint> philipballew: you are opening up a port on your network to the outside world, so if an attacker gets ahold of your public ipaddress, they are gonna see this open port and attack it
<stlsaint> philipballew: i was getting attacked on my server from all over the world, china, bejing, san francisco, etc
<stlsaint> philipballew: now of course with keys (and a little router work to prevent a ddos) they were unable to get into machine
<stlsaint> philipballew: they all were using brute force dictionary attacks to guess my "root" password
<stlsaint> philipballew: well i got tired of seeing these logs so i went with denyhosts
<stlsaint> philipballew: denyhosts in a nutshell just blocks those ip's that attack me for a set period of time that i set
<stlsaint> philipballew: i went with 7000000 secs ;)
<philipballew> thats a long time!
<philipballew> makes sence though
<stlsaint> philipballew: yep
<stlsaint> philipballew: you can tail the log and just watch the ip's get blocked left and right ;)
<philipballew> i think tonight im gonna map out my network so i can see what my gateway is and what not so i can get everythong set up nicely
<stlsaint> philipballew: you can also set to only allow certain ipaddress even access the network
<philipballew> wow
<stlsaint> philipballew: nmap/netcat is your best friend.....after google ;)
<stlsaint> and netstat
<philipballew> probably good for business
<stlsaint> philipballew: yes but again be careful and read documentation, like i said i locked myself out the very first time but good thing the servers were right upstairs
<philipballew> cant i just log into my router and see my gateway after i set it up
<stlsaint> philipballew: you can see your gateway from terminal
<stlsaint> ifconfig
<philipballew> this is true
<philipballew> where i live now the gateway/modem is also a wifi router
<philipballew> att is kinda lime with their parts
<stlsaint> philipballew: ssh is extremely versatile and useful man, no limits to what you can do with it
<philipballew> haha. i need to figure out a way to have it go through 2 routers possibly
<philipballew> ssh will help me though
<stlsaint> philipballew: setup one router as router and another in "gateway" mode
<stlsaint> well depending on what you are trying to do
<philipballew> would that kill its wireless capability
<stlsaint> one of them yea
<stlsaint> well it will just forward whatever the first router is pushing out
<stlsaint> so yes and now
<philipballew> hum. id have to convince everybody else then to use my router who lives here then
<stlsaint> philipballew: also for your preference you can probably just stick with setting the port in the ssh syntax: ssh -p 2222 philip@myddnsdomain and let the router do the rest
<stlsaint> philipballew: why do you need ssh to go thru two routers?
<stlsaint> unless you have too many folks and only one incoming connection
<philipballew> the modem and router supplied vy my isp are in one physical unit at the house i live in
<stlsaint> so you hook up routerA(isp) to routerB(personal)?
<philipballew> phone line cat5out and router all in one
<philipballew> yes i do
<philipballew> yeah. its probably a bad isea
<philipballew> idea
<geirha> I'd set up B to be an access point, then everyone will go through router A.
<stlsaint> as long as you have those two routers talkign correctly they will handle the ssh protocol forwarding
<philipballew> stlsaint, yeah. the first router is kinda a lame router. but it can port forword
<philipballew> geirha, access point in what way. I believe it already irt
<philipballew> *is
<geirha> philipballew: You turn off the dhcp server on it, then you connect the other router to it in one of the ethernet ports, instead of the uplink port. When someone connects to router B, they'll get ip from router A.
<geirha> So you'll only have one layer of nat.
<stlsaint> geirha: long time no speak, sup
<philipballew> hum. looks do-able
<stlsaint> very
<philipballew> i need to figure this all out. as im pretty confused still
<philipballew> haha
<philipballew> heres port forwording on my first router http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/2wire/2701HG-B/
<stlsaint> coalwater: sup
<s0f7_mach1n> o/ hi
<coalwater> hi stlsaint , s0f7_mach1n and every body
<philipballew> hello s0f7_mach1n
<s0f7_mach1n> o/
<coalwater> just woke up, need to take a shower and go to work, yay.. not lol
<s0f7_mach1n> any one know how to change the time format in irssi?
<coalwater> whats irssi
<coalwater> o ok, irc client
<s0f7_mach1n> coalwater: terminal based irc client
<philipballew> coalwater, terminal irc
<philipballew> beat me to it...
<s0f7_mach1n> id like it to dow Y-M-D--h:m
<coalwater> i dont know, maybe ull find something that lets u set the format, like %H:%M etc
<coalwater> i never used it before
<s0f7_mach1n> been lookin but no joy
<s0f7_mach1n> coalwater: wat client u use
<coalwater> it says 'timestamp_format = %H:%M '
<coalwater> xchat
<coalwater> s0f7_mach1n, dont know how much help this should be, http://www.irssi.org/documentation/settings#timestamp_format_
<coalwater> brb, need to shower before i fall asleep again lol
<stlsaint> s0f7_mach1n: sup
<s0f7_mach1n> nvm facepalm
<s0f7_mach1n> brb
<coalwater> hm he didnt sound happy lol
<coalwater> morning krusi
<krusi> morning
<Duck_> So... I'm going to be traveling with my new ubuntu netbook. Is there anything you would recommend to do for protection on open wireless networks?
<Duck_> Should I set up a firewall or something
<coalwater> ubuntu already has a firewall, 'ufw'
<coalwater> !ufw
<ubot2> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<coalwater> anyway, need to run to work, be back in about an hour
<krusi> don
<krusi> don't enter passwords on unsecure pages/services etc.
<coalwater> someone was asking about firewalls a bit ago, dont remember who, is he/she still here?
<krusi> just left
<kine_da> o/
<coalwater> hi kine_da
<Udonnome> can i use apt-get to install a driver?
<bioterror> if its in a repository
<Udonnome> ah,cant find it,maybe its not
<stlsaint> bioterror: i can use yum to install a driver ;)
<stlsaint> +1 yum
<Udonnome> !yum
<ubot2> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<Udonnome> guys,if i use another linux distro,can i also install thet ubuntu software menager,it just seem very usefull to me :)
<bioterror> what distro?
<bioterror> which
<bioterror> but USC is opensource, you can grab sources and compile it yourself if it doesnt exist already :D
<E3D3> Hi, how can I disable the Shift+NumLock-shortcut ?
<E3D3> I didn't see it in prefs > keyboards
<s0f7_mach1ne> stlsaint
<stlsaint> s0f7_mach1ne: yes
<s0f7_mach1ne> how to display the user list on the right side of screen
<stlsaint> script
<stlsaint> s0f7_mach1ne: have at it: http://scripts.irssi.org/
<s0f7_mach1n> test
<Lemuel> +1
<nlsthzn> fail
<s0f7_mach1n> exit
<stlsaint> new irssi users, gotta love'em :D
 * nlsthzn strokes his x-chat and it purrrrrrrs back....
<stlsaint> nlsthzn: boooooooo
<nlsthzn> stlsaint: :p
<akshatj> "No, I am not going to assist you in Fartville, stop the sockpuppeting already."
<kristian-aalborg> how resource-intensive is LibreOffice?
<kristian-aalborg> thinking of putting it on a P4 with 1.5 gigs of memory
<bioterror> should work
<holstein> libreoffice seems lighter weight than openoffice did to me
<holstein> its no abiword...
<Kimor> Hello - 2 newbie questions - 1) I have Jaunty installed, and I'd like to upgrade, but apparently I need to get an interim update for Karmic.  How can I upgrade to Karmic without reinstalling Linux?  2) When I print documents, black blocks replace characters randomly.  This is consistent with different fonts and file types.
<Kimor> Any ideas?
<holstein> Kimor: i would try the other ubuntu versions live, with that printer
<Kimor> Well, I'd be happy to just update permanently - any suggestions on doing that?
<holstein> if you are assuming upgrading will fix that issue... this should help you confirm that
<Kimor> *nods*
<Kimor> I'm guessing, but I'm not 100% sure.
<holstein> personally, i would just backup my data, because you should do that anyways before upgrading, and just reinstall
<holstein> you're talking about doing 2 distro upgrades at least
<holstein> that could very well take 14 hours
<Kimor> *nods*  I suppose that I could - I was just a little bit nervous about doing that because I had some issues installing it originally on this computer - I don't remember exactly what it is that I did in order to get the internet and sound working on here
<holstein> AND, the repos are not active any longer for karmic, so, you'll have to be creative about it
<Kimor> Fair enough, I suppose.   Do you think upgrading will help with the printer issue?
<holstein> Kimor: again, reference the live CD's, and you should be able to determine how to get sound working, assuming it doesnt work out of the box
<holstein> Kimor: i have no idea about the printer
<Kimor> It doesn't - this is a rather odd laptop
<Kimor> Alright
<holstein> depends on who is making the driver
<holstein> it very well could be the exact same driver you will be using
<holstein> Kimor: is there a way to confirm its not a hardware problem with the printer?
<holstein> does any other machine/OS use it successfully?
<Kimor> Windows computers print to it fine
<holstein> OK
<Kimor> It's networked, if that changes matters
<holstein> Kimor: i have forced other drivers in the past with decent success
<holstein> i asssume you have googled?
<Kimor> Yeah
<Kimor> Nothing relevant came up
<holstein> any active bugs?
<Kimor> I didn't see any....
<holstein> what is the printer?
<Kimor> Lanier MP5000/LD205
<holstein> and, if the printer was working, would you still want to upgrade?
<Kimor> Probably, I guess
<Kimor> I need to anyway
<Kimor> For a variety of reasons
<holstein> if so, then i say, go ahead and get the 10.04 live CD
<holstein> and maybe the 11.04 live CD
<holstein> try both of those and see
<Kimor> *nods*  Alright.  Thanks!
<holstein> if someone happens to notice Kimor come back
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foomatic-db-engine/+bug/361772
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 361772 in gs-gpl "black squares appearing instead of some letters when printing" [Critical,Fix released]
<DiegoTc> hi guys
<DiegoTc>  someone has experienced with git?
<DiegoTc>  someone knows where I can find the ~/.gitconfig file?
<billinvegas> good morning
<billinvegas> (or afternoon - depending where you're located)
<E3D3> Hi. Ubuntu keeps me stupid because its always works 99,99 % perfect. Miss my excuses to crack, program, R.E., Learn etc. Thanks.
<billinvegas> is it appropriate to ask a question or two about DNS in this channel?
<holstein> billinvegas: i say ask... and you might at least get reffered somewhere helpful
<billinvegas> ok - thanks.
<billinvegas> I'm trying to install Zimbra on Ubuntu server 10.04 - install part is fine, BIND is refusing to start
<billinvegas> I'm using Zimbra to replace an existing mail server - DNS records in place - current mail server is visible to the 'net
<billinvegas> my question is: does the new machine need the same FQDN as the old one to function?
<billinvegas> i.e. as long as the MX records point to an IP (WAN side of my firewall) the firewall does NAT and forwards SMTP to an internal IP address
<billinvegas> if the original mail server is say "mail.mydomain.com" - can the Zimbra install be "zimbra.mydomain.com"?
<billinvegas> DNS Records should still point the traffic to my WAN IP, and if I forward the packets to the new machine (with either the same internal IP, or different) it should, or should not have the same FQDN as the A record?
<charlie-tca> Anyone know how to make the Evoluent Vertical Mouse work with a ps/2 adapter?
<E3D3> Hi, I installed & run a FTP file server as gEdit-plugin but don't no how to stop/exit it ?
<holstein> E3D3: what is it?
<holstein> E3D3: "pgrep _process_" then "kill -s 9 _pid from previous command_"
<E3D3> I installed a plugin for gEdit to edit my site & dont no how to stop it
<E3D3> Looks a little technical but assume I can make it easier to try that in my process explorer?
<E3D3> holstein: Thanks, but also think I'm missing a more easy way. Ubuntu works to easy to learn much about the commands but I'll google it.
<holstein> E3D3: i think kill is the command you are looking for
<E3D3> holstein : Googling, read mannual & think I forget it afterward but I try to remember. Like to kill only the FTP server so needs its exact name. Bussy. Thanks
<holstein> yeah.. the process id
<E3D3> Its worked with kate, so I try again with the FTP-server (startup)
<holstein> thats what pgrep "process" is for
<holstein> sure.. go for it.. let me know when you are ready to kill that process :)
<E3D3> We're heavy man ;-)
<E3D3> Its hard to shift all that info before I can use it.
<E3D3> Sorry man, don't see how pgrep can give me the id of its FTP-server plugin ?
<E3D3> I dont need pgrep to kill gEdit
<holstein> E3D3: what plugin are you using??
<E3D3> FTP Browser
<E3D3> pgrep doesn't recognize that name
<E3D3> How can I see the id's of its children-processes
<holstein> killing gedit does *not* kill the server?
<E3D3> Don't know, but it the only thing I know to do . How to check ?
<holstein> E3D3: well, i say run the command, and see if the server is still running
<E3D3> I cant get the FTP dissappear
<E3D3> If I open connection it always shows left it filemanager. No button to stop. Do you like to see the site from were i have the plugin.
<holstein> dissappear?
<holstein> fromthe window?
<holstein> its a plugin right?
<E3D3> Yes
<holstein> you probably just hide or show it from within gedit
<E3D3> It implied in a tab on the left. I can hide it but know nothing about the FTP status. Also I need that sidebar for other functions. Hiding does nothing.
<holstein> where did you get the pluging?
<E3D3> I search for the homepage because I'm bad in explain.
<holstein> plugin*
<E3D3> Here is the homepage of the plugin : http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/gedit-ftp-plugin-edit-documents.html
<holstein> i believe this would be the 'home page'
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/gedit-ftp-browser/
<E3D3> Yes but screenshot is little different
<E3D3> less buttons
<holstein> well, i assure you webupd8 is not maintaining that package
<holstein> i would email over at that google code link and ask :)
<E3D3> I have 5 instead of 2 ontop of file-manager window but no exit or stop.
<E3D3> Thanks for your kind help. I like keep trying on #Ubuntu but afraid to annoy. Also read its not secure so beter not tell to often
<AlphaPsi> What are the differences for wubi and the full install with the partioning?
<holstein> E3D3: you're not annoying anyone, you're just asking for help on ubuntu channels for non-ubuntu software
<holstein> which is fine, but if you get tired of waiting, as the maintainers
<holstein> AlphaPsi: you can uninstall ubuntu in the 'add remove programs' area of windows when you do a wubi
<geirha> AlphaPsi: wubi is nice for trying it out, but the install is reliant on that windows is in working condition.
<holstein> maybe a little speed is gained from a native install
<AlphaPsi> What else can be gained from a native install?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: you'll look cooler ;)
<holstein> nah... i would think maybe stability, and speed
<holstein> but i cant confirm that
<AlphaPsi> Hmm
<holstein> and like geirha says, if something happens to windows, it will likely break both
<E3D3> holstein: I didn't know that. Sorry. Do you know a channel voor developing in Ubuntu were I can try to find people who use this plugin ?
<holstein> E3D3: actually, that was the first i had heard about the FTP plugin... looks handy... maybe someone in your loco?
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<geirha> AlphaPsi: If you want to go "all in", do a native install. If you just want to try it and see if it might be a usable OS for you, go with wubi.
<E3D3> holstein: loco ? The gEdit-plugins are maybe to good, to much bling-bling, I'm in love for the second time with old gedit
<geirha> a wubi install can be converted to a native install, though the procedure isn't the easiest in the world.
<wereveal> greetings, working on a new install of lucid (installed by others) trying to run apt-get update or aptitude update (only have cli) and keep getting errors regarding GPG and so far have not found a definitive answer via Google how to proceed. Without the update, I can't seem to install anything. It also mentions "not a bzip2 file" - long time Gentoo user so this is rather new to me.
<E3D3> holstein: okay. Thanks Bye & Good Luck
<holstein> E3D3: o/ :)
<holstein> wereveal: what is the exact error message?
<geirha> holstein: btw, regarding your initial answer to E3D3's answer. kill -9 is never good advice.
<wereveal> The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 (Justin?)
<wereveal> that is one of them
<seidos> geirha: is there a preferred method to killing a process that refuses to stop?
<geirha> holstein: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/690415/in-what-order-should-i-send-signals-to-gracefully-shutdown-processes/690631#690631
<holstein> geirha: well, thats was actually following up an ear full i got recently
<holstein> personally, i run sudo killall whatever
<holstein> but, im trying to get some work done
<holstein> it was suggested to me to suggest the kill -9 method
<holstein> geirha: i'll be glad to book mark that link though, and share it when the time comes :)
<seidos> how long should a process be allowed to run that doesn't stop from a sigterm?
<geirha> seidos: As long as it takes
<geirha> If it doesn't die from a TERM signal, there's either a serious bug in the application, or in the kernel.
<escott> seidos, just keep throwing signals at it. at some point it will be listed as zombie, at which point it is dead and won't use any additional resources
<seidos> !sigkill
<ubot2> Factoid 'sigkill' not found
<escott> seidos, just look at man kill and try some other signals
<geirha> escott: the right approach is reporting a bug
<E3D3> Sometimes my file-picker (nautilus) show all the (normally) hidden folders. How come & how to set it back ?
<geirha> E3D3: ctrl+h toggles it
<E3D3> geirha: Thanks, I try it.
<E3D3> geirha: Yes, You made me really happy. It was so annoying
<E3D3> geirha: Its hard to remember milions of shortcuts (or where are my notes.) This one I write on the wall
<geirha> It's also accessible from the View menu. View -> Show hidden files (or something like that)
<geirha> At least on Ubuntu 10.04
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<E3D3> Didn't know were to look
<E3D3> geirha: h = hidden files. Easier than Alt+. in Dolphin. Nive help & Good luck. Bye
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going to make a custom OS for my sis, as I might have mentioned... I need the lowest maintenance distro possible, but I would like it to be reasonable up-to-date as well... which should I choose
<kristian-aalborg> also, resources *do* matter
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, you play with this kind of stuff too... are you a strict Ubuntu man?
<geirha> That's kindof what Ubuntu is aiming for...
<kristian-aalborg> geirha, this will start as a netinstall, then add LXDE and this and that... I'm going to build the desktop myself
<neoncamouflage> Can you modify the partition you're currently using? Like delete a 2nd and expand the one you're using over the whole disk.
<kristian-aalborg> I'm running a (slightly) custom Ubuntu+fluxbox now, and it's cool - but I'm thinking Debian might be just a tiny bit better
<geirha> neoncamouflage: Some filesystems support that I think, but not ext[2-4] afaik.
<escott> neoncamouflage, you can put an fs on top of lvm
<neoncamouflage> Uh huh.... I'm thinking I need to learn more about partitions before I try this...
<neoncamouflage> As I don't know what that means. XD
<escott> neoncamouflage, you can also try and expand a partition with gparted (as long as it isn't mounted)
<escott> neoncamouflage, lvm just takes the disk and breaks it into lots of smaller logic blocks
<neoncamouflage> Well it would be mounted, as it's the partition I'm currently running my OS off of.
<escott> that way you can grow the partition without having to worry about it being adjacent to another
<escott> neoncamouflage, if its mounted there is basically nothing you can do, very few filesystems support that in online mode
<neoncamouflage> Right now I have four partitions, I want to remove all but the main one my OS is on.
<neoncamouflage> Ah, well that's a bummer
<escott> neoncamouflage, but you can do all this from the livecd with gparted
<neoncamouflage> Yeah, I just won't have that for around a week or so when I get more CDs to burn with. Was just being impatient.
<neoncamouflage> Thanks for the help though
<geirha> Use the ubuntu livecd or liveusb.. oh he left
<wereveal> holstein: (and/or others) been doing more research. The errors regarding GPG signatures not being valid and not being able to get the bzip2 files are often attributed to a proxy server. I can download the bzip2 files directly using wget to the server but apt-get/aptitude won't. Does the proxy thing ring true?
<geirha> If the proxy has a bug or is wrongly configured, that certainly sounds plausible.
<wereveal> geirha: fun, I hate being asked to do something on a server I have limited access to and limited knowledge about regarding the network it is on. I don't even know if there is a proxy and the owner isn't giving me much info.
<holstein> wereveal: maybe check out http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html ??
<holstein> i remember someone the other day having that issue, and saying they were able to use synaptic i thought
<holstein> anyways.. im out for a bit .. BBL
<wereveal> thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-28
<Sekm> how do i fully qualify a path that is like, ~/.ssh/id_dsa ?
<wereveal> Sekm: ~ refers to your home directory… cd ~ then pwd to get full path to it
<Sekm> oh great, thankyou
<wereveal> and some might say ~/.ssh/id_dsa is a fully qualified path
<Sekm> not the program i'm using wereveal..
<wereveal> hehe, yeah, only on the cli basically
<AlphaPsi> When I set the windows partition to mount /windows , will it slow it down? Just setting it to mount /windows will allow me to access the file within it correct? Any other things I need to know about doing that?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: that should do it
<holstein> you might need to mess with permissions to write there, but i forget
<AlphaPsi> And Windows can by default access the other partitions right?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: did you go with a wubi?
<holstein> or is this a native install
<holstein> ?
<AlphaPsi> native install
<holstein> you can try it... i dont think windows can see ext partitions out of the box
<holstein> but im sure there are tools for that
<AlphaPsi> Oh oh well, thats okay if it didn't. But would setting it to mount slow down ubuntu ? Just curious
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<holstein> AlphaPsi: in theory, if you wanted it to auto mount at boot, it might take longer to boot..
<holstein> other than that, i dont know how you would notice
<holstein> speed-wise
<AlphaPsi> So I probably should just set it /windows ?
<AlphaPsi> I probably won't even notice the difference if I did than if I didn't, right?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: i would give it some thought... im not dual booting
<holstein> and you dont want to break anything in your windows partition
<AlphaPsi> Hmm true, is there anyone else with experience with this?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: i cant imagine how having a drive mounted or not would effect the speed of the OS
<holstein> AlphaPsi: sure... i mean, i have one box set up to dual boot
<holstein> BUT, i havent used windows on it
<holstein> so im not going to do that next time
<AlphaPsi> My windows partition is pretty big I think
<holstein> i mean... do you need it?
<AlphaPsi> I dont think so
<AlphaPsi> probably not
<holstein> i think most guys have a windows OS part, a linux OS part, and some kind of comfortable shared partition
<holstein> assuming you need that
<AlphaPsi> A shared partition?
<AlphaPsi> How would I set that up?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: lots of ways
<holstein> something that both OS's use.. like a FAT32 partition that both OS's boot at login
<holstein> then, you dont have to mount the windows OS partition
<holstein> *not that theres anything wrong with that
<holstein> i say, just use what you got, and see what you need
<AlphaPsi> Hmm I /can/ make it so its mounted later on after I install right?
<holstein> you can always just pop in nautilus and navigate that windows partition for a file real quick
<holstein> AlphaPsi: you can make if do literally whatever you want :)
<holstein> *within reason
<AlphaPsi> haha alright, but how easy would making the partition mounted?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: at boot?
<holstein> you edit a file
<AlphaPsi> Wait
<AlphaPsi> What do you mean at boot? I don't think I'm understanding
<AlphaPsi> I'm very new to this in general
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<holstein> AlphaPsi: when you log into ubuntu, the windows partition is mounted where ever you want it mounted
<holstein> automatically.. at boot
<AlphaPsi> so  I can literally set it up so its mounted at /ldjkgaskdhgakjsdhgakshdgkh if I wanted to?
<holstein> sure
<AlphaPsi> Hmm I probably won't set it mounted for now
<AlphaPsi> I don't think I would even use it really
<holstein> i set it up once, just to see it in action
<holstein> i didnt use it at all though
<holstein> i have an audio production machine that mounts an extra internal drive i use to record audio onto
<holstein> that gets mounted at boot to ~/audio
<holstein> or ~/tracker ? something like that
<AlphaPsi> extra internal drive as in a partition?
<AlphaPsi> or?
<holstein> its just one big partition on there, yeah
<AlphaPsi> Meh I don't think I even have files of importance/interest in the windows partition
<AlphaPsi> So I won't haha
<AlphaPsi> Hmm although I may make a shared partition
<AlphaPsi> Whats the difference with FAT32 and Ext4?
<holstein> well, if you are linux only, you want ext4 (arguably)
<holstein> if not, then FAT32 is actually not a bad file system that mac win and lin can use with decent support all around
<holstein> theres a limit to filesize with FAT32 i think
<holstein> something big though...
 * holstein looking
<holstein> http://www.genie9.com/support/kb/KnowledgeArticle.aspx?KBID=113+
<holstein> 4GB's is the limit
<holstein> ntfs is not bad, but OSX doesnt seem to like it
<holstein> at least thats been my finding
<AlphaPsi> I don't think I'll hit that problem. Although I'm thinking of making a maybe 10GB partition thats shared, then the rest is my /home
<AlphaPsi> is that a good idea?
<holstein> AlphaPsi: you can always do ext, and use ext2read from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<holstein> AlphaPsi: really depends on what you need
<holstein> i say, keep your data backed up, and your options open
<holstein> try and live in it for a while, and see what you really want/need
<AlphaPsi> Hmm alright I think I'm not going to make a shared partition nor mount the windows, I probably won't even use it heh
<AlphaPsi> Haha, alright thanks holstein :) I'm going to do a native install now I guess
<seidos> anyone know how to run tuxtype in a window?
<robbmunson> I thought it originally did this?
<seidos> hmmm, could be
<selynda> ok so I was trying to play battle for wesnoth and when I run the program, it changes the screen resolution, then crashes, but I don't see the main title screen or anything, just my desktop, any ideas on what would cause this or even how to fix it?
<holstein> selynda: my guess would be the graphics driver
<holstein> selynda: you can try starting the game from the terminal
<holstein> see if you get any helpful error information
<selynda> good idea, am reinstalling right now, to see if that will do anything to
<holstein> selynda: you can try stepping a version up or down on wesnoth
<selynda> true, but 1.8 was working fine just a few days ago
<holstein> selynda: OH.. you didnt say that
<holstein> so, it was working fine?
<selynda> soeey, yes it WAS working fine, now not so much
<selynda> *sorry
<holstein> selynda: you did an update, i assume?
<holstein> and things went sour?
<selynda> I did a system update yes
<holstein> its really easy to go and boot into an older kernel
<holstein> some other things are more challenging to troubleshoot
<holstein> try and see what exactly got updated last upgrad
<holstein> e
<holstein> the temporary fix'll be downgrading whatever broke it
<holstein> you'd need to find/make a bug report, and start pestering the proper folk
<selynda_> how do I see a history of what was updated?
<holstein> selynda_: check in synaptic
<holstein> file - history
<selynda_> http://pastebin.com/NMgg6hGE
<holstein> selynda_: hey, that looks easy enough :)
<selynda_> please tell me you're being sarcastic :P because I can't tell what it would be....
<holstein> selynda_: i was thinking you'd get a list of like 100+ packages
<holstein> my vote is one of the python updates
<selynda_> that would make sense.....
<selynda_> well I could try to reinstall video drivers, but I can't remember the command line to see which video driver/cards are installed
<holstein> you could try something like https://launchpad.net/~vincent-c/+archive/wesnoth as well
<holstein> selynda_: nah, i might be wrong, but i dont think its going to be the graphics driver now that you've sais it used to work fine
<selynda_> ok
<holstein> im out... good luck :)
<selynda_> this is strange....
<selynda_> http://pastebin.com/5x5qNnSd
<selynda_> after I press "y" to install it aborts....
<selynda_> nevermind, it has to be a "Y" as opposed to a "y".....
<firstIRCtest> As you see from the name, I'm trying out IRC for the first time. Just seeing if anyone is there and trying to figure out how this works.
<akshatj> firstIRCtest: try /me <some random thing you want to say>
<akshatj> like /me is happy would produce
 * akshatj is happy
 * firstIRCtest I'm tying to get audio working on this machine.
 * firstIRCtest What does the /me thing do?
 * firstIRCtest I think it prints my screen name?
<akshatj> you can also use /action which does the same thing as /me
 * firstIRCtest test
 * firstIRCtest I love troubleshooting linux problems.
<akshatj> firstIRCtest: wrong usage of it :P
 * akshatj loves troubleshooting
<akshatj> use it like this
 * firstIRCtest says hello to everyone, and thanks for the help.
<akshatj> no problem :)
 * firstIRCtest is wondering how many people tend to use IRC and why he was in the dark all this time.
<firstIRCtest> :)
<s0f7_mach1n> o/
 * s0f7_mach1n finished his config of irssi
 * s0f7_mach1n needs to burn one and chat
<s0f7_mach1n> anyboby know how to get links to open in browser from irssi?
<Unit193> s0f7_mach1n: What terminal?
<s0f7_mach1n> using gnome-terminal
<s0f7_mach1n> unless another is better
<Unit193> Hmmm... Never used that one. You should be able to right click or scroller click
<s0f7_mach1n> nvrmd
<s0f7_mach1n> it has a built in feature that needed enabling
<s0f7_mach1n> its almost TOO scriptable :D
<balaji_> when using "ubuntu classic",menu bar is not displaying.. what may be the problem?
<s0f7_mach1n> balaji_: natty?
<balaji_> yeah
<s0f7_mach1n> try ALT+F2 <gnome-panel> save desktop
<s0f7_mach1n> pressing alt+f2 should still bring up the 'run dialog"
<s0f7_mach1n> enter gnome-panel
<s0f7_mach1n> or gnome-panel enter
<s0f7_mach1n> your choice
<balaji_> after entering gnome-panel nothing happens
<kristian-aalborg> hi, any sewers/crafters out there who know of related software for Linux?
<s0f7_mach1n> linux is powerful but crafts are still for humans
<head_victim> kristian-aalborg: I've used kxstitch in the past to get cross stitch patterns for the wife.
<head_victim> http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/5289751097/in/photostream/
<kristian-aalborg> hi, head_victim
<head_victim> Gday kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> lol @ the Ubuntu embroidering... lol in a good way :)
<head_victim> She knocked it up as a birthday present for me and framed it. It sits here on my desk in the study.
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, is it a heavy program to run? I see that it starts with a "K"...
<head_victim> I'm not sure, I've only used it on a quad core with 10GB of ram so it didn't really even notice the "load"
<head_victim> So it might be heavy or it might be extremely light sorry
<kristian-aalborg> np, I'll figure it out
<kristian-aalborg> I see there's a few pieces of software that will do this... I guess I'll find something light
<head_victim> That's the main one in the repos, the others you'll need to manually install or add ppa's for.
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, yes, I'll figure that out
<coalwater> hi guys
<s0f7_mach1n> anyone got a good text to lrn perl
<coalwater> s0f7_mach1n, i dont really know perl, u might try asking in #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<coalwater> if someone's around there they might know
<s0f7_mach1n> coalwater: thanks
<helios91> hey, i just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10
<helios91> and my computer won't boot
<helios91> plz help
<helios91> it says "disconnected from plymouth"
<helios91> does anybody know where I can get help? I tried many ubuntuforums threads
<helios91> couldn't solve my problem
<helios91> plz help
<helios91> anyone?
<Abhijit> helios91, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747784
<helios91> @Abhijit, umm..there doesn't seem to be any solutions there?
<helios91> plz forgive me I'm a newbie at ubuntu
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> helios91, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1719572.html
<helios91> @abhijit, yea I looked at it before coming here. Do you know how I can 'do a clean install of 11.04 on the root partition of 10.10'?
<helios91> and thanks a lot for replying :)
<Abhijit> helios91, just a regular install and select the root partition of 10.10 to be root partition of 11.04 tahts it
<helios91> so like, can you tell me what to do now? as in I'm inside a previous version of ubuntu after 11.04 failed to boot.
<helios91> do you mean insert the 10.10 CD?
<helios91> and do the regular installation?
<Abhijit> nope
<Abhijit> insert 11.04 cd and just do the regular steps
<helios91> I don't have the CD for that as I used the upgrade manager to upgrade to 11.04
<helios91> What can I do from here?
<helios91> Please refer to that thread you gave me..as I think it has the solution but I couldn't interpret it
<Abhijit> cd of 11.04 is a must for clean install of 11.04
<helios91> ah..so I guess I need to download it from ubuntu website and burn it?
<helios91> or maybe create a usb from the iso image?
<Abhijit> yeah
<Abhijit> you can create usb
<helios91> alright man, thanks a lot for the help. Much appreciated!
<s-fox> Hello.
<gillyman> i have my buddys computer, and it will not boot past the HP start up screen, can i do a system recovery with out the back up disks
<gillyman> can one one help me please
<holstein> gillyman: unfortunately, without being in front of the machine, its challenging to say what you can and cant do
<gillyman> what i mean is can i do the system recov
<holstein> i can say, if you are not familiar with recovery techniques, and you are trying to recover lost data, you can make the issue worse
<holstein> gillyman: you mean *can* ? like, do you have the option to?
<holstein> sure
<gillyman> im just trying to get his computer going again
<holstein> if its hanging at the boot screen, it could be hardware
<gillyman> thats why im asking im trying to learn how to do all of this stuff
<holstein> what i usually do is use an ubuntu live CD
<gillyman> i tryed that once and thats want is was doing
<holstein> i take the hard drive out, or unplug it... and see if i can get a live CD to boot
<gillyman> i can get knoppics to boot
<holstein> gillyman: if you cant get the machine to boot the live CD, then, the issue has *nothing* to do with the current hard drive, or whats on it
<gillyman> i can get it to do the live boot, just not from the hard drive
<holstein> gillyman: from that knoppix live boot, i would want to start testing
<gillyman> ok
<coalwater> i need help to fix my grub
<coalwater> anyone's around
<coalwater> i got thru the grub rescue and booted, now i want to save the settings ,but i dont know how or where
<Unit193> coalwater: I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for, but is it this? /etc/default/grub
<coalwater> ill check
<coalwater> Unit193, well, i want something that makes me choose which hda it shoulaccess
<coalwater> should access*
<coalwater> i think it uses UUID
<coalwater> hm
<Unit193> os-prober will check to see what operating systems you have, commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub will give you the grub boot menu (I still don't seem to follow, maybe you should wait for the next person)
<stlsaint> coalwater: are you using legacy or 2?
<coalwater> grub2, its natty
<coalwater> i already see the grub menu, because i have a windows and a previous kernel i think
<stlsaint> coalwater: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command Line and Rescue Mode
<coalwater> the pc goes into grub rescue, i printed out a grub rescue how to from work today, and when i got home it only took me 2 mins to get my self working
<coalwater> yea i think i need to change the root UUID
<stlsaint> coalwater: that link should square you away
<coalwater> but isn't that uuid a bit shor
<coalwater> short
<coalwater> in gparted it says the partition i want has uuid=531c0140-6715-412b-94d3-442b3e31154c
<coalwater> do i remove the dashes
<stlsaint> nope
<stlsaint> you mean for grub?
<coalwater> yea
<stlsaint> no the dashes remain
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> ill reboot and try adding this uuid
<coalwater> but i need to write it down first lol
<coalwater> is there a way to list uuid from grub or something
<coalwater> ok brb :D
<coalwater> ok how can i fix grub from an active session :D lol, i failed on the uuid thing
<holstein> coalwater: ive had success with the live CD method
<holstein> if you somehow got booted into the box with the issue, sudo update-grub should fix everything
<holstein> but thats never been the case for me...
<coalwater> ok holstein , ill give it one more reboot, just done the update, and i did something before grub-mkconfig, w/e that is lol
<coalwater> holstein, nope :D needed to do grub rescue again
<coalwater> ok a new idea to try :D rebooting
<coalwater> victory :D
<coalwater> though i needed to use a gui app, but o well, we could learn to do it from terminal some other time lol
<otisthinair> hello all
<otisthinair> am I just talking to myself or are yall away?
<Sidewinder1> otisthinair, Hi
<holstein> otisthinair: check out -team if you'd like to hang out and talk :)
<Sidewinder1> otisthinair,  Or, #ubuntu-offtopic
<otisthinair> first IRC, still have no idea what I am doing
<holstein> otisthinair: welcome to the channel
<holstein> when you join a channel, its a good idea to take a look at the topic
<holstein> if you dont see it at the top of your client somewhere, you can run the command
<holstein>   /topic
<otisthinair> so do I just type "/topic"
<holstein> otisthinair: try it :)
<otisthinair> it popped up with: Usage: /topic <topic>: set the topic of the current conversation 16:58
<otisthinair> so no topic right now?
<holstein> otisthinair: depends on what chat client you are using
<holstein> what are you using?
<otisthinair> emapathy. does that make sense?
<Sidewinder1> otisthinair, To heck with the topic (within reason), just type your question...
<otisthinair> Sorry. How would I go about changing my server?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-29
<Sekm> how can i find out user information on command line?
<holstein> Sekm: what are you looking for?
<philipballew> If I wanted to Configure my computer's local lan ethernet address to 192.168.1.100, subnet 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.1.1 how would i do that?
<holstein> philipballew: theres this way
<holstein> http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<holstein> philipballew: but, you can do that in the GUI as well
<philipballew> im needing to do it to flash ddwrt tonight on a router. linksys wrt54g for 3 dollars at thrift store i found today
<philipballew> holstein,
<holstein> yeah, i did that in the GUI
<holstein> philipballew: from gnome, i should say
<holstein> not sure what that looks like from unity
<philipballew> i am using unity. still getting used to it
<holstein> just right click on the net applet, and to to edit connections
<philipballew> i have my web browser and my terminal. what else do i need.
<philipballew> okay. edit connections
<holstein> go to *
<philipballew> i just need to set my local ip from dynamic to static holstein  i think but im not sure i wanna do that with my laptop
<holstein> philipballew: yeah, do what you feel comfotable with
<holstein> i do it with my netbook all the time
<holstein> in the GUI... to maintain routers
<philipballew> i always just log onto my typing the ip of the router into my url bar
<philipballew> i might just do it with my desktop for the heck of it
<philipballew> thanks holstein !!!
<holstein> philipballew: :)
<philipballew> holstein, hey! thinks for the help, that worked perfectly!
<EdCompSci> HI, new to the chat, I don 't understand the /msg as explained at the instructions for getting an account, thought maybe it was done in terminal but terminal doesn't recognize it of course, it sees it as a name of a directory. Can someone help?
<Unit193> EdCompSci: What IRC client are  you using?
<EdCompSci> pidgin
<Unit193> Buddies > New Instant Message and type NickServ
<Unit193> It should open a new window, when it does, type   help register
<EdCompSci> thanks will try now
<Unit193> You can also type  /msg nickserv help   into this window
<E3D3> Hi, opening Kate (text-editor) on a file with rightclick opens a un-configurated app , not when I open it from the menu. How can I repair that ?
<E3D3> The commands are the same (kate -b %U) ?
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> bye E3D3
<coalwater> i hate it when i think of an answer then find out at the end that they left
<kristian-aalborg> hey
<kristian-aalborg> anyone know it the "wireless network falling out" problem has been solved for 10.04?
<binarybin> hey guys, is anyone else having trouble with ssh?  I try to connect to a server but it fails with "Connect reset by peer".  It never asked me to allow the RSA sig.  Isn't supposed to do that?
<binarybin> wait a minute, why is .ssh/ empty, shouldn't there be files in there?
<binarybin> Here is ssh -v  http://pastebin.com/ULbe3ux1
<kristian-aalborg> oh hai
<kristian-aalborg> can I make it so that a symlink points to several places
<kristian-aalborg> my music dir is running full... I was thinking of spreading it to several disks
<geirha> kristian-aalborg: Nope
<holstein> you could make a bunch of simlinks :)
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I guess
<binarybin> hey guys, is anyone else having trouble with ssh? I try to connect to a server but it fails with "Connect reset by peer". It never asked me to allow the RSA sig. Isn't supposed to do that? why is .ssh/ empty, shouldn't there be files in there?
<binarybin> Here is ssh -v http://pastebin.com/ULbe3ux1
<escott> binarybin, check your firewalls it sounds like something is blocking. the .ssh will be populated with known hosts after succesful connection or you could generate your own ssh rsa key (with ssh-keygen) if you want an id_rsa but its not required from the client
<binarybin> escott: I have a friend at work with the same problem.  I found a website talking about some problem with connecting to older Redhat servers.  I am not sure if this applies to me in this case.
<binarybin> we both have ubuntu 11.04...his mac os x partition seems to work fine
<binarybin> weird huh?
<escott> binarybin, maybe there is some openssh protocol compatibility. maybe your client thinks the redhat server can do talk a protocol it cant. you could try downloading and compiling the redhat version of the ssh and using that, if you can confirm the issue bring the attention to your sysadmin
<binarybin> escott: the website I saw said to downgrade ssh on ubuntu 11.04 to work, I would give you the link; but I've started looking up downgrading.  I think maybe you are right about the compat issue
<Abhijit> where is silver fox?
<Core_UK> i need a quich and easy way to share files from ubuntu to windows :)
<Core_UK> on windows it would be right click share folder
<Abhijit> !samba | Core_UK
<ubot2> Core_UK: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Core_UK> sudo apt-get install samba ?
<Core_UK> @ Abhijit
<Abhijit> read the docs
<Core_UK> quick and easy :)
<Core_UK> will use pen drive for now and research that later, thank you very much :)
<coalwater> Core_UK, just share any folder ( ~/public for example ) and it will prompt you to install the required packages
<Sekm> what version rpm do i get for an i386 install, i686 or x86_64?
<kristian-aalborg> which panel is y'all using?
<charlie-tca> Sekm: we don't use rpm's
<charlie-tca> If you want to know which image to use, I would use the i386 image for an i386 install
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-06-30
 * holstein flashes some sort of gnome gang sign at kristian-aalborg 
 * charlie-tca uses xfce4-panel
 * charlie-tca uses Xubuntu, too
<holstein> i am looking forward to transitioning over to XFCE :)
<kristian-aalborg> don't take this the wrong way, but XFCE looks very blocky?
<froq> holstein, what made you decide to do that?!
<charlie-tca> I don't know what that means... blocky?
<holstein> nothing really *made* me
<froq> charlie-tca, rought around the edges.
<holstein> unity and gnome 3 are not my thing
<froq> holstein, i agree dude!  I agree....  I am bummed that is the future, I downgraded to 10.04
<froq> any of you guys using flexraid!?
<holstein> eh... its linux, we always have options
<kristian-aalborg> charlie-tca, made out of Duplo bricks?
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<charlie-tca> I was thinking shapes that fit the monitor ;)
<holstein> i dont find the look/feel much unlike gnome2
<charlie-tca> I probably haven't run gnome in too long
<charlie-tca> Just testing images doesn't give much feel for it
<froq> charlie-tca, what do you run?!
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu with Xfce
<froq> oo so you have been using Xfce for some time now! :) lol
<pleia2> xfce is beautiful
<charlie-tca> Since about 2006?
<charlie-tca> 6.06 was the first time it came out, and I never looked back at gnome
<pleia2> froq: http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/screen/xubuntu08.png
<pleia2> it's pretty :)
 * pleia2 started using it in 2004
<froq> pleia2, looks nice! so you use xubuntu too?!  nice... so can I d/l the xubuntu-desktop?!  via like sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> certainly
<froq> 2 minutes & I got it! :)
<froq> what terminal command will tell if I install 32 or 64 bit?
<charlie-tca> You can now choose Xubuntu session or unity session at login
<froq> charlie-tca, you got a desktop screenshot?
<charlie-tca> froq: http://imagebin.org/160658
<charlie-tca> I keep workspaces in the bottom, since I run 10 of them
<charlie-tca> They would fill the top panel, so I moved it
<froq> i don't see any work spaces in the photo?  so does it auto hide>
<charlie-tca> oh, and I run Oneiric
<charlie-tca> yes, it is a auto-hidden panel, with launchers on the left and workspaces on the right
<charlie-tca> let me shoot it
<froq> kkk
<charlie-tca> http://imagebin.org/160659
<charlie-tca> I am running weechat, since I often use dasher, and it works better than xchat with dasher
<froq> charlie-tca, cool
<charlie-tca> The clocks across the top are orage global clock, which is part of Xfce too
<froq> dasher?!  gotta look @ it
<charlie-tca> Dasher is an application to type without a keyboard
<charlie-tca> In Xubuntu, you do have to run at-spi-registryd first, then start dasher
<kristian-aalborg> did anyone get quingy running?
<Sekm> how can i change the password of a user if i forgot it?
<holstein> passwd is the command... you can run that as the user
<holstein> or, you can do it in the GUI
<Sekm> i forgot the user password... therfore i cannot login as the user
<charlie-tca> Sekm: use the recovery menu from grub, you can go to a root prompt and fix it
<holstein> this looks pretty much like it
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<Sekm> its just my mysql account, i have root etc
<holstein> Sekm: SO you need to recover a lost mysql password ??
<Sekm> ya
<holstein> i dont know much about mysql, but see if this looks right http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html
<froq> so I checked out xubuntu... I think I prefer gnome 2.0
<froq> charlie-tca, I just wanted to pass that on to you.  There was a lot about it I liked, however I gnome is just closer to heart. lol :)
<holstein> froq: lol
<holstein> where are you going to get it?
 * holstein looks for froqbuntu :)
<froq> holstein, if I ever become a genious (HIGHLY unlikely) I will develop a froqbuntu! :D
<holstein> you got about 4 more months to like gnome2
<froq> holstein, yeah, I am really just anxious for 11.10... hopefully they will get it a slight bit more finetuned.
<froq> brb, gotta log out, & back in.
<Zaragon> hi all....my first ubuntu computer....my new wireless adapter has no linux drivers available...Linksys ae1000...what adapters work with ubuntu?
<holstein> well, assuming there really are *no* drivers available, then you'd need to try the windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<holstein> Zaragon: if you are not wired up to internet, wire it up, and look at the 'additional software' for available restricted drivers
<Zaragon> guess I'll have to lug new box into the office and set up a ethernet connection...what is ndiswrapper?
<holstein> this looks promising
<holstein> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=244215
<holstein> Zaragon: ndiswrapper is a way to utilize windows wifi device drivers in linux
<holstein> there is a gui for it
<holstein> ndisgtk
<Zaragon> available in downloads?
<holstein> you can run... sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<holstein> and run it from the command line, or look for 'windows wireless drivers' in the menu
<holstein> but, take a look at that link at the fedora forums
<holstein> that seems to reference a linux driver for your device
<froq> hey all, after i downloaded xubuntu to try it out, I then removed it, however I am still getting residual effects, such as my mouse cursor is all wrong.  anyone know how to get ride of the remaining xfce stuff?
<Zaragon> I appreciate the advice, holstein...I'll check on it.  thanks
<holstein> Zaragon: i have the best luck with the windows xp drivers
<holstein> froq: i would just look in 'appearance' and reapply the theme
<Zaragon> I'm a total noob when it comes to linux.....You have given me a direct to blunder toward...that's a good start
<holstein> we'll be here, and ready to help :)
<holstein> Zaragon: looks like you can get it working though
<holstein> its a lot easier to work on linux (i find) when you can be online in some capacity
<Zaragon> good advice and wild optimism all in one package.  I'll be off to fedoraland
<Zaragon> bye all
<Sekm> how can i make sed made changes directly to a file?
<Sekm> i.e.
<Sekm> sed 's/Defaults requiretty/#Defaults requiretty/g' /etc/sudoers > /etc/sudoers
<holstein> i dont think you'll get any better than this
<holstein> http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<Sekm> thats what i have at the moment, but if it makes no changes, then it prints nothing and the /etc/sudoers will turn to nothing
<Sekm> i did see that, its so big though, ill try sift through it
<holstein> do you have rights?
<Sekm> ya
<Sekm> wait... ill have to chmod it first
<Sekm> now i do
<stlsaint> hey folks anyone around?
<head_victim> Briefly, what can I do you for.
<stlsaint> head_victim: alright so i grabbed some source code
<stlsaint> head_victim: tried creating a deb out of it for practice, i knew i needed to do some extra stuff but i wasnt sure what so i did basic way,
<stlsaint> long story short i installed this .deb and of course something went wrong and the package didnt install as i expected
<stlsaint> then my root (/) started filling up like crazy and i couldnt find what was causing it
<stlsaint> so i went from having 1.79gb free on root to having 134 mb free and i cant figure out how or why
<stlsaint> ...
<head_victim> It sound s like a log file someowhere
<stlsaint> thats what i was thinking but i cant seem to find it
<geirha> du -m -x --max-depth=1 /
<geirha> Did it install an init/upstart script?
<stlsaint> geirha: not that i can tell
<stlsaint> just from looking at source
<head_victim> stlsaint: what geirha for some reason I was poking in df not du
<geirha> dpkg -L package-name
<stlsaint> geirha: i removed the package
<geirha> Maybe it started some process when you installed it, and it didn't stop it when you removed it..?
<geirha> If that process is writing to some logfile that got installed with the package, that the package deleted upon removal, that process may still be writing to that file, which is now unlinked.
<stlsaint> geirha: also what i was thinking and went thru trying to kill anything that looked like it
<stlsaint> geirha: http://paste.debian.net/121477/
<stlsaint> tried running a: ps aux | grep gsimplecal and killed everything there
<geirha> 1.6G in /media?
<geirha> I'm thinking you copied some files to the wrong dir in /media, one that wasn't mounted.
<stlsaint> geirha: that space there is my system backup which i did incidently copy to wrong location i see, but i did that yesterday and the data started filling up earlier...
<stlsaint> geirha: either way i think you just found the issue, ill move it and see
<stlsaint> geirha: ha yea that was it, i noticed it earlier but didnt think twice about it, thanks man
<stlsaint> geirha: question, would that explain the filesystem being rapidly used up like that? even though the backup had finished already?
 * stlsaint facepalms...so ashamed! smh
<geirha> Hm. It wouldn't explain the rapid filesystem use if it had completed a long time ago.
<stlsaint> i would assume that had something to do with the package i installed gsimplecal
<kristian-aalborg> I want to install Linux... with Danish apps and English terminal... can it be done?
<bioterror> no
<kristian-aalborg> that's easy then ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I'f had some installs of Lucid where the wifi died after five minutes, again and again... anyone know if it's been fixed?
<truepurple> Hi, is there a way to make linux open windows url links?
<truepurple> Anyone here?
<aman_> open the url file in text editor & copy the url link from there
<truepurple> I mean to use them as shortcuts, that way is too time consuming
<truepurple> Anyone?
<geirha> When you install a program with wine, wine creates launchers of such shortcuts somehow.
<geirha> You might have luck asking in #winehq
<truepurple> Should I use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=495131&highlight=fx-url+assogiate&page=2 Or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394268 ? Which thread has the better instructions?
<geirha> truepurple: Both looks ugly to me. I'd try to figure out how wine does it.
<truepurple> emulation seems like a extreme "solution" to what should be a simple problem and a simple solution
<geirha> truepurple: What I mean is, wine might have some command that converts such a shortcut to an xdg launcher.
<truepurple> Anyway, that would mean wine would have to be running at the time
<geirha> Maybe, maybe not, I don't know.
<geirha> Of the two threads you showed earlier though, I'd probably go with the perl version.
<geirha> If there's no better way.
<balaji_> how to set environment variable permanently
<philipballew> does Ubuntu have a guide for configuring MBP with Ubuntu?
<bioterror> !macbook
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<philipballew> my friend came to me for a ubuntu cd and told me he felt updating to lion was going to dumb his computer down. he just wants to get the trackpad working with multitouch
<burak575> hello
<s-fox> Hello.
<burak575> I have a question, I was SU to another user, and run a process like ./proc & after that I CTRL+C to get back console and exit, so I went back to original user
<burak575> I can't see the output of process now, can acquire its output?
<burak575> Short question: how to see output of already running background process?
<burak575> It doesnt shows up in jobs list so can't FG it
<burak575> but process is running
<seidos> i dunno, i am researching
<seidos> yeah, not sure.  i'm sure it's possible though.  you may try asking in a more active channel burak575
<burak575> any suggestion for an active channel? :)
<seidos> ##linux or #gnu maybe
<burak575> Thank you
<seidos> no worries, good luck
<godtrunks> i have latest ubuntu and doesn't recognize my broadcom wireless canrd.how can i install the driver?
<holstein> godtrunks: hey
<holstein> can you wire up to internet?
<godtrunks> no..
<holstein> there are 'no internet' sections here
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<godtrunks> yes...
<godtrunks> they have this command
<godtrunks> ~$ sudo apt-get update
<godtrunks> ~$ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<godtrunks> i don't have a wired connection\
<holstein> yeah... look in the sections labeled 'no internet access'
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA - No Internet access
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43 - No Internet access
<holstein> godtrunks: this guide will tell you how
<godtrunks> thx
<holstein> you can always just search for the packages you need online too, and move them over however
<holstein> USB stick or whatever
<sw0rdfish> hey guys how do I check if my system is 32bit or 64bit again?
<holstein> sw0rdfish: uname -m
<sw0rdfish> i686
<sw0rdfish> is that 64bit?
<holstein> nope
<sw0rdfish> oh
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<holstein> :)
<sw0rdfish> well I thought 32bit was referred to as
<sw0rdfish> i386
<sw0rdfish> holstein?
<holstein> you can check out something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_(microarchitecture) if you want
<holstein> but, x86 is 32bit
<sw0rdfish> ok so
<holstein> you'll see something like amd64 on the 64's
<sw0rdfish> i386 and i686 are 32bit
<holstein> yup
<sw0rdfish> cool
<sw0rdfish> I was just installing the google+ plugin anyway
<sw0rdfish> wanted to make sure if i386.deb was the right one for me
<holstein> yup, thats the one
<holstein> sw0rdfish: feel free to offer to invite me :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> looking for a desktop clock
<kristian-aalborg> something simple that won't have a load of dependencies... transparency would be nice
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: cairo clock is the one ive used
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/ :)
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I tried that... but I can't get cairo transparency going
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you need compositing ??
<kristian-aalborg> something a la "fetch background.png - draw hands on it - put it in XY place" should be enough
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yes
<kristian-aalborg> but I'm not going to spend time getting it to work... I will soon ditch this monitor, I reckon... and get a proper graphics card
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: you running gnome?
<kristian-aalborg> fluxbox... so something I'd just throw in .xinitrc would be the best
<holstein> you can try metacity http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/31/enable-metacity-compositing-in-gnome-222/
<holstein> metacity compositing**
<holstein> maybe http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Transparency
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, yeah... but it just seems unreasonable to go through all kinds of shenanigans
<kristian-aalborg> for a very simple task
<kristian-aalborg> btw, have you tried fluxbox? It's rather cool, actually
<holstein> well, if you want transparency, you'll need to enable it :/
<holstein> yeah... i used fluxbox when i ran antix
<kristian-aalborg> I just got the freshest stable one
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.winandmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/320x480xxclock.png.pagespeed.ic.uV0VrnSJ8k.png
<kristian-aalborg> interestingly iOS has what I want... they seem to have forked xclock ;)
<holstein> is that ugly_clock.deb ;)
<kristian-aalborg> the funny thing is, in time you start to grow some affection for those things
<kristian-aalborg> with that polyester-era look
<dabarons> hey all
<dabarons> im going thru a crazy time during a hd crash...
<dabarons> just got my ubuntu install up... got nvidia drivers i believe
<dabarons> but have to use my old lcd screen for some reason... ubuntu wont detect my second new dvi-HDMI connected lcd...
<dabarons> how can i fix this? (aka get the big screen to be the main screen)
<holstein> well, i would confirm that you have nvidia hardware, and that you have the proprietery driver installed
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dabarons> ok cool
<holstein> the short answer is, it might not be supported
<dabarons> would it work if i just shut off my ocmputer, removed the old lcd from back of comp and replace with new one? Will it auto detect the new one ?
<holstein> dabarons: that depends
<dabarons> when i first started the computer it said to switch to current drivers, so i did, it told me to reboot and here i am...
<dabarons> there is no nvidia control panel type setting?
<holstein> dabarons: again, that really depends on the driver, and the hardware
<holstein> i have an nvidia type of setup application for one of my nvidia cards
<holstein> dabarons: there might be other drivers to try
<dabarons> i got an 8800 gts i dont think there will be any problems ... i am going to see if i can find te drivers
<holstein> if you say 'it' did this, then that would be one of the proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repos
<holstein> there might be other options on the site
<holstein> the nvidia site**
<dabarons> nice found the settings!
<dabarons> i have version 270.41.06
<dabarons> awesome
<dabarons> thank god ubuntu is not so hard so far :)
<dabarons> ok
<dabarons> i only see 1 screen in the app
<dabarons> so its not detecting the second screen
<dabarons> how can i tell it to detect the second screen ?
<holstein> dabarons: again, that really depends
<holstein> the driver may or may not see that dvi port
<holstein> if nvidia didnt supply a proper driver for it, then it might not work
<holstein> dabarons: i would google around, or look in the forums for someone with that hardware
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775586
<holstein> ^^ for example
<holstein> the DVI and VGA on mine work fine though
<sw0rdfish> holstein should I trust free or htop to show me RAM usage
<sw0rdfish> cuz both are showing different info
<holstein> free just shows right at that moment
<holstein> top will be an ongoing accessment
<holstein> i would trust them
<holstein> but, im not counting mb's
<dabarons> ok ill look at it
<dabarons> thaqnks
<holstein> dabarons: i would just keep messing with it
<holstein> its probably just something fiddly you'll sort out eventually
<dabarons> well i got it working
<dabarons> a couple reboots and i got dual screens as well :D
<holstein> dabarons: good news :)
<dabarons> ya
<dabarons> strange when i plug old screen into other port everything goes purple...
<holstein> do you need to do that?
<dabarons> na its ignorable
<dabarons> ok i got sound in my speakers
<dabarons> but i have an audigy2 with 5.1 creative speakers, when i try setting up the sound to 5.1 it sounds HORRIBLE and everything plays from 5.1 speakers! any way to fix this ?
<dabarons> also downloaded the client for a game i want to install (heroes of newerth) it came as a 500 mb .sh file, how can i install it ?
<holstein> dabarons: its linux
<holstein> there always a fix
<dabarons> nice
<holstein> dabarons: there should be a read me with the newerth game
<dabarons> maybe i have the best audigy2 drivers now how can i check ?
<holstein> sh /path/to/myScript.sh
<holstein> dabarons: * just read this
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=782360
<holstein> dont do any of it
<dabarons> nice got it working
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-01
<dabarons> for the .sh .. had to make it executable
<holstein> http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<holstein> ^^ thats going to be relavant, but different now
<dabarons> thats from 2007
<holstein> right... thats why i want to imply that it could be different now
<dabarons> yes ur correct
<dabarons> alright i installed that game, but now how do i open it ?
<holstein> again, without having that hardware in front of me, or the need for 5.1... im going to be limited by what i can help you with first hand
<dabarons> ok
<holstein> dabarons: if its not in the menu, hit alt+F2
<dabarons> it said it would make menu items
<holstein> and type the name
<holstein> it??
<holstein> the installer?
<dabarons> it installed
<dabarons> but the installer went away
<dabarons> i know where the files
<holstein> OK
<dabarons> ./home/user/hon
<dabarons> got it working yay
<dabarons> but alt tab doesnt work...
<holstein> whats it supposed to do?
<holstein> for me, in gnome, alt tab selects between windows on that workspace
<dabarons> alt tab
<dabarons> i dunno
<holstein> lol
<holstein> then how do you know its not working?
<dabarons> there is a default action i see in ubuntu but in the game it didnt work
<holstein> could be a bug
<dabarons> on to real matters..
<dabarons> the second screen is working but how can i move something over to that screen
<holstein> i just drag stuff over onto mine
<dabarons> doesnt work for me
<holstein> im sure if you'd elaborate as to what is going on, and what you want to have going on
<holstein> maybe the orienation is off?
<holstein> try dragging off the main screen in all directions
<dabarons> i can move mouse to second screen
<dabarons> just invisible wall to move other things
<holstein> things?
<holstein> what things?
<holstein> open a terminal window
<holstein> and move it over there
<dabarons> doesnt go
<holstein> i literally dont know what to tell yhou
<holstein> you*
<holstein> this is what i do though.. i literally google 'ubuntu version cant drag windows to second display'
<holstein> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-777500%5D-%5Bnew%5D-i-cant-drag-windows-second-monitor-155993/
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/777500
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 777500 in ubuntu "I can't drag windows to second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<dabarons> someone else has it it seems...
<holstein> sure, and im not using 11.04
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, http://www.tzclock.org/
<sw0rdfish> whats the best way to start apache2
<sw0rdfish> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" OR just "service apache2 start"
<holstein> sw0rdfish: 10.04?
<sw0rdfish> 10.10
<sw0rdfish> hehe
<sw0rdfish> I'm using one on my  desktop
<sw0rdfish> lappy.
<sw0rdfish> I mean its Maverick installed in a laptop...
<holstein> i dont remember having to start it in 10.04
<sw0rdfish> well no I mean I did stop it
<holstein> is it not running post install?
<holstein> AH...
<sw0rdfish> but I dunno I'm guessing it starts when you boot the system as root?
<sw0rdfish> if it does then i'll just do it with sudo
<holstein> im seeing /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<froq> any of you guys using CONKY?!
<sw0rdfish> conky?
<sw0rdfish> heh
<sw0rdfish> anyhow holstein thanks :)
<froq> sw0rdfish, you not a fan?!  why not?!
<holstein> i have used conky
<froq> holstein, done with it already huh?  I think it looks awesome!  just looked @ it for the first time last night.  on mac, I used geektools
<holstein> froq: done with conky?
<holstein> i just dont really need it anywhere
<holstein> conky is one of those things i cant quit messing with and tweaking
<froq> holstein, yeah, are you done with it.  I just think it looks cool lol.  that is the only reason I do it.
<holstein> yeah? i think its a nice way to monitor the system at a glance
<froq> the documentation for it all sucks though
<holstein> for conky?
<froq> holstein, yeah
<holstein> froq: its challenging maintaining documentation
<holstein> im sure no one would get upset if you volunteer to help with documentation :)
<froq> holstein, you are probably right. lol... see I have never had to maintain any, I have only had to read it.
<froq> holstein, i gotta figure it out first.
<froq> holstein, making me put my foot in my mouth bro. :(
<holstein> froq: :)
<froq> you know i really like that windows8 mockup.
<froq> so i recently went dual screen guys, however I upgraded one of my screen sizes to 24in and the other is 20in, and wow it makes it hard to scale wallpaper across then.
<froq> them*
<holstein> yeah, i got luck with mine, it works OK
<holstein> you can always go with a solid color ;)
<froq> holstein, is that what you did or you got two same size?!
<holstein> i know you can have different ones per workspace... differnt ones per screen would be cool
<holstein> froq: mine just looks OK as is
<holstein> TBH, im not that worried abou tit
<holstein> about it* ;P
<froq> haha
<froq> so you just have two different photos
<froq> ?
<holstein> nah, its just one that looks ok when its squished
<froq> holstein, haha!
<st33med> Speakin of puppies. My puppys were fed peanut butter
<froq> who is speakin' of puppies?!
<Jester_>  Hey have any of you got a wusb54gs usb network adapter to work on ubuntu 10.04? I have been searching for a good write-up for days and everything I have tried does not work.
<stlsaint> Jester_: nope sorry
<froq> Jester_, yeah same here, nvm.... I did a while ago back in 8.04 days, but haven't touched it since then & don't remember anything now. :(
<froq> do you guys have a preference between twinview and xinerama?!?!  I am running an nVidia graphics card and attempting to determine how I wish to set up my dualscreens.
<fuzzeoly> hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu v 11.04 for the first time, i've verified my md5 and checked disk with no errors found, i've also tried to run with nomodeset but still no luck
<benonsoftware> Hay all.
<benonsoftware> I was wondering are there any mentors here?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> tor-mentor
<bioterror> can I help you, benny? :)
<benonsoftware> Does anyone want to teach me?
<benonsoftware> I was looking for a mentor for bugs and dev.
<bioterror> I saw some mails on list, what are you after?
<bioterror> me no bugs and dev
<bioterror> but still I like your "nickname" ;)
<benonsoftware> benny or benonsoftware?
<bioterror> benny ;)
<bioterror> I share the same first name
<benonsoftware> Cool :)
<benonsoftware> It was lucky I got the LP nick for that.
<bioterror> yeah, I didnt use it ;)
<bioterror> I've tried to not use my realname anymore as I used to
<benonsoftware> I hardly ever use my First and Lastname but first name ok
<benonsoftware> Know anyone in bugs or dev that could mentor me?
<bioterror> we have dev rather full atm.
<benonsoftware> Sorry?
<bioterror> all the dev mentors are having hands full of mentees
<benonsoftware> Oh ok.
<bioterror> it's rather difficult
<bioterror> I took one apprentice or how it is said who is interested in developing and I guided him for a start and he's doing some projects with another mentor
<benonsoftware> Sounds good.
<bioterror> benonsoftware, come to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<benonsoftware> ok
<truepurple> How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one?
<benonsoftware> XP?
<truepurple> Revising the question- How can I set all my windows url links to use a different icon then the text file one under ubuntu gnome?
<benonsoftware> Try #ubuntu
<truepurple> i did
<truepurple> I think its too technical for them or something
<benonsoftware> Not for them :)
<truepurple> Well noones replying anyway
<benonsoftware> Try #gnome them
<head_victim> What do you mean by "windows url links" ?
<benonsoftware> I'm not sure either. NOthing to do with Windows I think
<truepurple> the icon next to web address, when you drag it to a desk top or folder it creates a link to that webpage, this done under windows is what I mean
<truepurple> What would you call it?
<benonsoftware> Web Icon maybe?
<truepurple> Normally ubuntu gnome doesn't open it, but I got coding instructions to get it to do so
<truepurple> But these links still look like text files and are hard to visually tell apart
<head_victim> Ah you'd have tofind an icon to deal with it and associate it
<truepurple> I got a icon, how do i associate it? and all web links, not one
<benonsoftware> Right click propities -> icons?
<truepurple> right click a web link?
<head_victim> I can easily change the whole set, just looking up how to add one into it
<truepurple> I didn't understand the second half of that sentence.
<benonsoftware> I think his searching
<head_victim> I think benonsoftware has it, just right click the file you want to add the icon to, click on the current icon and it will open the "select custom icon" window to allow you to associate a different icon to the file.
<benonsoftware> Well thats what APC Mag told me :)
<truepurple> head_victim: That only changes the icon of one link
<benonsoftware> How many do you have?
<truepurple> I want all of them to use a icon to visually separate them from textfiles
<truepurple> I don't know how many I have, maybe hundreds?
<benonsoftware> What's the extension?
<truepurple> But if I could just associate the file type...
<truepurple> .url
<benonsoftware> Have a look in  /usr/share/icons for the image file
<truepurple> and if I find it?
<head_victim> truepurple: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150393 might help
<benonsoftware> What version again sorry?
<benonsoftware> truepurple: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/changing-icons-577194/
<truepurple> That first thread is too difficult for me to understand
<truepurple> version of what?
<benonsoftware> Never mind. I know your using Ubuntu 11.04 right?
<truepurple> yes
<benonsoftware> Good how was the second link?
<benonsoftware> What's your launchpad username truepurple?
<truepurple> It says system > preferences > themes, but I can't find themes
<truepurple> launchpad?
<benonsoftware> https://launchpad.net truepurple you on it?
<truepurple> No, not familar with that site
<benonsoftware> Oh ok
<truepurple> creating a account now
<truepurple> Do you log in with your user name or email address?
<benonsoftware> Email
<truepurple> damn annoying password requirements
<benonsoftware> Yes.
<benonsoftware> I used my normal password but capiliszed
<truepurple> dang, now that human verification recapture things giving me trouble
<truepurple> gotit
<benonsoftware> Why? Are you a bot? :)
<truepurple> Please repeat input
<benonsoftware> hay!
<truepurple> straw!
<truepurple> Ok I am registered, now what?
<benonsoftware> What you username
<truepurple> truepurple
<benonsoftware> Thanks.
<benonsoftware> Go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me and then tell me what the URL is.
<truepurple> Now what? How does this help me solve my problem?
<truepurple> benonsoftware: ?
<benonsoftware> Yep?
<truepurple> What does any of this have to do with getting the icons mass changed?
<truepurple> benonsoftware: You there?
<truepurple> head_victim: Can you help me?
<head_victim> The only thing I could find was the link I already posted
<truepurple> But that link, I can't understand it
<kristian-aalborg> hi ppl
<kristian-aalborg> http://edtake.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-wireless-keep-dropping/
<kristian-aalborg> can someone please tell me if this has been fixed? It's absolutely crucial... the only thing that would keep me from putting 10.04 on a certain box
<kristian-aalborg> I've done a few installations where this was an issue
<kristian-aalborg> also, why can't I get on #ubuntu
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> we cant see your irc lient
<bioterror> client
<kristian-aalborg> hi bioterror
<kristian-aalborg> I just tried #ubuntu again, I join it fine now
<balaji_> i have apache2 in my system. it is configured as apache will get started on boot. I dont need this, how to make this not to start on boot?
<bioterror> r5
<jimmie> Don't suppose anyone knows how to change the width of the unity launcher do they?
<vlad___> hi all
<vlad___> how can i start developing ubuntu
<vlad___> ?
<stlsaint> vlad___: hello
<stlsaint> vlad___: that is a extremely broad question
<vlad___> yes i know that
<vlad___> i would like to work on software
<vlad___> on ubuntu
<stlsaint> vlad___: still broad
<vlad___> like adding new features
<stlsaint> vlad___: are you a programmer?
<vlad___> yes i know well java and php
<vlad___> any projects for php for example
<stlsaint> vlad___: do you have an account on launchpad?
<vlad___> yup
<stlsaint> vlad___: you will probably want to join the bug squad then
<vlad___> ok i joined few minutes ago
<stlsaint> vlad___: when bugs are reported you can easily write a patch or feature and propose it to the program team,
<vlad___> and the docs for ubuntu are huge so i am kind of lost
<stlsaint> vlad___: you are a bug squad member?
<stlsaint> vlad___: usually takes a bit of time, to become bug squad
<vlad___> yup good idea for the bugs
<stlsaint> vlad___: bug squad will get you the most hands on programming in my opinion
<vlad___> mm nice
<vlad___> will i have to learn python?
<vlad___> also can i make some money fixing bugs
<vlad___> i have to mkae my own page right?
<vlad___> in order to work
<stlsaint> vlad___: whoa no
<stlsaint> vlad___: this is a volunteer community unless you go working for canonical or something, no pay here
<vlad___> mmm ok just asking
<stlsaint> vlad___: no you do not have to learn python and no you do not have to make your own website or anything
<stlsaint> vlad___: you can join the channel #ubuntu-bugs to start asking questions about the team, but i suggest you read the wiki first
<stlsaint> vlad___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<vlad___> ok will i fix bugs that i get in the ubuntu system
<stlsaint> vlad___: you can fix bugs for ubuntu, debian, kubuntu, anybody
<stlsaint> vlad___: but the ubuntu bug squad team is specific to ubuntu buugs really
<vlad___> where can i find docs for canonical
<vlad___> to work for
<holstein> vlad___: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers maybe ??
<vlad___> thanks guys
<E3D3> How do I use a build.sh ?
<holstein> use?
<holstein> install?
<E3D3> Yes, I need to install (Opera's Dragonfly for offline use)
<holstein> sh /path/to/whatever.sh
<E3D3> What does sh do ?
<holstein> might need to make it executable
<E3D3> Thanks, I forgot that
<holstein> that particular one will install whatever that is you are talking about aparently
<E3D3> Thanks for your help, I try again.
<holstein> E3D3: sure... if you get an error, just paste it here or ubuntupaste
<E3D3> holstein: Guess I need to quit this IRC-chat because its using Opera. Maybe later.
<E3D3> I mean, I need to free/restart Opera etc.
<E3D3> holstein: My installation seems to hang & only shows the msg : "ui-images in destination not empty". Guess its a specific Opera-problem/requirement ?
<holstein> E3D3: hard to say... youd probably have to ask the maintainer
<E3D3> Thought so although I a Noob, still thanks for your offer. Good day & luck.
<holstein> E3D3: i find some things googling that
<holstein> https://bitbucket.org/runeh/dragonfly-stp-1-screenwatcher/src/c591cd4fbf9a/tools/dfbuild.py for example
<holstein> i cant imagine a browser plugin that would be difficult to install
<holstein> not with the competition being so steep
<E3D3> lol
<holstein> ?
<E3D3> I just quit using Mozilla after years fun.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> it just got fast again
<E3D3> Could be but I'm really disappointed of the unfriendly/a-social attitude of the team.
<holstein> i quit using it when it got slow
<holstein> opera is nice though... i mostly use chromium, but i have FF, opera and midori installed and use them from time to time
<E3D3> About the Dragonfly, I have the scope-version.
<E3D3> Chrome is also Mozilla who's only interested in big money for Google-searching, so I try to avoid those. Sometimes I use Epiphany mostly Opera <= nice community/developers
<holstein> i think the chrome and mozilla teams are quite seperate
<holstein> i can understand your convictions though
<holstein> i tend to use what works as long as its not actively totally evil
<E3D3> I Agree with that.
<E3D3> I just search the code & I see the used install path. Will try to experiment there a little bit.
<E3D3> Funny, I see its Python-code. As a Dutch guy was I proud on its Dutch inventor. Was - because now he works for Google so I also stopped programming Python.
<Tyr999999> Hi can someone help me with polipo?
<Abhijit> Tyr999999, http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/TOR#Polipo
<E3D3> Abhijit: May I ask you if that is your site/blog ? Hope I'm not rude.
<Abhijit> E3D3, nope. its not mine. each time any tor related queary i give that link. its the finest one *I* know of!
<Abhijit> E3D3, the website owner is here and his nick is bodhi_zaze n (to avoid unncessary highlight)
<E3D3> Abhijit: You're great, thanks.
<Tyr999999> Surprisingly Polipo works now, or at least it didnt crash. Tried several confs but neither worked
<Abhijit> E3D3, :-)
<E3D3> Abhijit: Yes
<E3D3> Sorry, nevermind
<holstein> i think python is great... im not a coder though... i say, the guys gotta eat, and he's gotta work somewhere... i personally dont volunteer at soup kitchens and live off my investments in chartible organizations though
<E3D3> holstein: I understand but that developer preached a free world but now works for big money. For me it looks like collaboration/corruption although I know everyone has its limits/price etc.
<Tyr999999> HOw i check if polipo is properly connected to tor?
<Abhijit> Tyr999999, you may ping him the website owner. he knew all about this.
<Tyr999999> Thx, but i just checked it works, via xenobite
<Abhijit> :-/
<Tyr999999> Hm?
<bodhi_zazen> E3D3: poke
<kristian-aalborg> LibreOffice or OpenOffice?
<Abhijit> Libreoffice
<E3D3> Libreoffice, because its 'more' open source. (I know its a bad explanation)
<kristian-aalborg> yes, that's what I'm gathering, too
<kristian-aalborg> but is it as stable ?
<E3D3> Cant tell you because I use it very rarely, sorry.
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/The-Cold-War-Between-OpenOffice.org-and-LibreOffice
<kristian-aalborg> hairy stuff
<kristian-aalborg> E3D3, neither do I. but I'm going to install one of them for someone
<kristian-aalborg> this person is using OO for now, so perhaps I should stick with it
<E3D3> I have a lot operation systems & on this also OO, its okay. I'm also interested in the topic but use OO not enough to bother for now. Good luck.
<E3D3> Personally I dont like Oracle, neither most of its software, but ... love its Virtual Machine that I cant refuse.
<kristian-aalborg> I have no strong feelings on Oracle... but this seems like one of the sadder forks
<kristian-aalborg> and this is possibly *the* most seen by "casuals" OSS software
<E3D3> I citate hollstein (above) : i tend to use what works as long as its not actively totally evil
<E3D3> Can also tell that I never had any problem/crash with OO.
<holstein> no java too right?
<holstein> not that i actively hate java for any good reason other than unecessary overhead
<E3D3> Me the same
<E3D3> Half of Oracles's progs are bloated / heavy overhead but their Virtual Machine works great ?
<E3D3> Another question: Since I started using Linux (mostly Ubuntu & derivates) I hardly learned anything because I don't need to. Everythings works, me to instead of cracking, R.E. etc. Guess I always have to come here for questions.
<holstein> *have* to?
<holstein> you dont have to... you get to :)
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> the wiki pages are really where its at.. thats a place to find help, and store helpful info for others as well
<E3D3> I always be a Unix beginner if it doesn't force me. No excuse to program because there is enough better software.
<E3D3> Don't misunderstand me, I LOVE UBUNTU since we met. Sometimes miss my old habbits, pretending to become smarter.
<holstein> i think the goal of ubuntu is to be a desktop solution for anyone, and in that way, things become arguably more simplified
<holstein> not necessarily hidden though
<holstein> personally, i set up an ubuntu server box here at the house... headless... no X... so im forced to learn to do everything on and to that box in the command line
<s-fox> Hello.
<holstein> i would like to have a command line only install on a netbook, but im pretty far from qualified to pull that off (setting up wifi on the fly and whatever else)
<E3D3> Ubuntu is to good sometime. Really, when I show my struggling friends my magic (like Compiz, Virtual Machine's) they think I'm a geek. They dont believe its really good & easy.
<holstein> ubuntu is ubuntu all the time... if its appropriate for your needs is always up to you to decide
<holstein> its challenging because 'good' and 'easy' can be such a matter of opinion
<holstein> compiz is good to turn some heads, but the community is really what pulls me into ubuntu
<E3D3> Its different versions & derivates are also great. Linux Mint is my favorite, SuperOS a nice second. Even giving LiveDVD's to my friends didn't convince them so they still buying & cant do anything. I guess greedy people get payed by their blindness ?
<kristian-aalborg> E3D3, holstein is pure evil :P
<E3D3> .WHAT, why ?
<kristian-aalborg> just kidding around
 * holstein makes fake devil horns with fingers ;)
<E3D3> thought so but had to be sure.  :p
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, remember DJ Sash? That !"#¤R( is playing a "concert" right outside my window now
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i dont, but that sounds either pretty awesome, or loud and annoying
<kristian-aalborg> hit major hit was "Equador"... circa 1998... also, "Encore en fois"
<kristian-aalborg> but that was o/t, sorry
<kristian-aalborg> I'm confused to what java is and isn't...
<kristian-aalborg> just ran vrms and it only reported 0.02% back, so I'm doing pretty good it seems... trying to keep things "free" but I admit to caving in now and then
<kristian-aalborg> holstein, CLI only? My kind of stuff :)
<kristian-aalborg> give Debian a shot, it's aces with CLI... Ubuntu is good also, but Debian has a slight edge in that department I think
<holstein> anybody using a bluray burner??
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-02
<s-fox> Goodbye
<philipballew> what would someone recommend to fix a hd partition that wont mount?
<escott> philipballew, fsck
<Duck_> My Ubuntu 11 desktop icon disappear, then reappear when I mouse over them. Anyone know what the issue is and how to fix it?
<holstein> Duck_: just the 'desktop' icon?
<escott> holstein, its a problem with his conky config
<andrew_46>  /leave
<andrew_46> oops
<thewrath> hey all
<thewrath> has anyone set up snorby with snort?
<philipballew> has anyone here seen a way to make a loggin page where you accept terms and agreements before you can join a network. like at coffee shops.
<philipballew> figure it wouldnt be hard with ubuntu
<semitones> i think it has to do with DNS but I don't know anything about it, sorry :p
<bioterror>  semitones captive portal
<seidos> proxy server?
<truepurple> Would someone please help me associate a icon with a file type?
<DiegoTc> hi
<DiegoTc> is there a way to know which were the updates I install??
<holstein> DiegoTc: i usually check in synaptic
<DiegoTc> in which part holstein?
<DiegoTc> I don't see a link that says Installed Updates or similar
<holstein> actually, to be more accurate... these days, i look *before* the updates go through :)
<holstein> in synaptic... file - history
<DiegoTc> holstein, and it is possible to remove them?
<holstein> like a button that says 'downgrade, or undo the last update' ?
<holstein> or remove the history?
<DiegoTc> nop
<holstein> http://hartmansblog.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-undo-and-update-in-ubuntu-lucid.html might be relavant :)
<holstein> ideally, you would maybe go a little slower though, and try and sort out what package is problematic, and why... and try and properly report it
<DiegoTc> thanks holstein
<DiegoTc> the system is fine, but it gives me problem for building calligra :S
<holstein> DiegoTc: i would probably look for a PPA
<holstein> i would start researching what this PPA is for https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+ppa-packages
<DiegoTc> holstein, yes but there are no packages for ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> DiegoTc: theres probably a reason for that then
<holstein> maybe something that is conflicting
<DiegoTc> holstein, no calligra was until the year 2011 that began
<DiegoTc> before it was koffice
<DiegoTc> so I can still work with the koffice dependencies and calligra will run
<DiegoTc> it was running until today on the morning that I update the system
<holstein> DiegoTc: you might just want to give the PPA maintainer a minute to catch up then
<holstein> maybe email and mention what updates you did, and the breakage
<holstein> that PPA seems quite active
<Nano2nd> how do you resize ubuntu's boot partition to install a windows OS?
<Abhijit> you dnot need to resize /boot to install windows Nano2nd
<Nano2nd> my boot partition is 294gb
<Nano2nd> i thinks its my only option
<Sidewinder1> Nano2nd, And if you install win, it will kill your GRUB.
<Nano2nd> it says boot under flag
<Nano2nd> hmm
<Nano2nd> I would like to dual boot windows vista with ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Nano2nd, Then you'll have to repair GRUB.
<Nano2nd> ok
<Nano2nd> how can I do this
<Sidewinder1> Nano2nd, Have a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<geirha> So, 1. Boot the Ubuntu CD and use gparted to resize your Ubuntu partition. 2. Install Windows on the freed space. 3. Restore grub.
<geirha> Another option is to just install windows in a virtual machine, but if you need to run heavy windows programs or games, you'll want a proper install.
<Sidewinder1> geirha, He/she's gone.
<geirha> Oh, so much for paying attention :)
<Sidewinder1> Been there, done that. :D
<yofel> DiegoTc, holstein: what's the problem? (that's my ppa)
<yofel> or rather my ppa page
<DiegoTc> yofel, I am using ubuntu 10.04 and I am building calligra, so there is no any ppa of calligra for ubuntu 10.04
<DiegoTc> it was working fine until today on the morning that I installed some updates, and now I can't run calligra words
<yofel> not that I know of, and project neon is only for the latest stable release and the devel releas
<yofel> *release
<DiegoTc> holstein, was telling me about that ppa
<yofel> DiegoTc: if you're building calligra yourself, you might want to ask in #Calligra too, they should know more about what you need to build it
<DiegoTc> yofel, yes I am there I am working (supposly) for the KDE Season
<DiegoTc> but I have some (many problems buiding it :p )
<yofel> heh
<tigerplug292> evening :-)
<froq> How is everyone doing!!!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-07-03
<froq> so I have a QUESTION... when playing with git-clone and downloading the github, how do I make it download the newest clone?  or does it do it automatically?
<coalwater> froq, yea i think by default it downloads the latest revision
<coalwater> unless u specify a revision
<froq> coalwater, ok, I wondered if that was the case b/c I was not able to find any info about it out there.  thanks!
<stlsaint> coalwater: sup
<stlsaint> opps wrong channel
<froq> lol :)
<froq> stlsaint, come on man, this channel is only for those newbies who are anxious to learn!
<stlsaint> froq: whoa i am very anxious to learn all the time!!!
<coalwater> and ones who are bored and leave 30 seconds after asking :D
<froq> stlsaint, but you are so well versed in the world, what else is there for you to learn?!
<coalwater> froq, there's always something else to learn
<stlsaint> froq: tsk tsk my good person, i am but least of the other folks here :D
<froq> Are you guys ganging up on me now?!  stlsaint... least of **most** other people here, I am here
<stlsaint> froq: lol alright
<froq> :)
<froq> you guys know of any alternatives to compiz-fusion for doing features similar to expose & spaces, et al. from the mac world?  (that is the world I came from just recently)
<stlsaint> froq: sorry mate ive only ever used compiz (love it)
<froq> stlsaint, ok... just curiuos! THZ
<froq> you ever heard of enlightenment?
<stlsaint> froq: yes
<stlsaint> froq: heard of yes, used really no
<kristian-aalborg> froq, there's a new distro that uses E by default
<kristian-aalborg> www.bodhilinux.com (ubuntu based)
<kristian-aalborg> I think the main dev hangs around here, actually ;)
<froq> kristian-aalborg, THANKS!!!
<kristian-aalborg> I've not tried it
<froq> looks cool... so it uses enlightenment?!
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> bodhizazen, ping?
<kristian-aalborg> you can also install enlightenment on its own if you want
<kristian-aalborg> I don't know what kind of features you're after
<froq> kristian-aalborg, idk either.
<kristian-aalborg> there's also something called cairo-dock that looks very nice
<froq> kristian-aalborg, I just like to explore random stuff all day long.
<kristian-aalborg> then you will enjoy Linux
<froq> kristian-aalborg, yeah I have heard of cairo-dock, but I have heard more +++ about AWN.
<kristian-aalborg> I just switched to fluxbox, which is rad
<kristian-aalborg> froq, you can set up your very own desktop, control every detail
<froq> really?!  you like fluxbox?!
<froq> kristian-aalborg, w/ fluxbox you can?
<kristian-aalborg> ... stop being distracted? :P
<kristian-aalborg> and have everything done super fast
<froq> kristian-aalborg, a lil' off topic huh?  haha  what are you suppose to being doing @ the moment?
<kristian-aalborg> http://maketecheasier.com/10-of-the-best-linux-desktop-customization-screenshots-to-inspire-your-creativity/2008/11/28
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/how-to-customize-your-gnulinux-desktop-in-7-easy-steps
<kristian-aalborg> this might give some inspiration
<kristian-aalborg> I'm supposed to sleep - 3.30 am here ;)
<kristian-aalborg> froq, how much have you been playing with linux?
<froq> kristian-aalborg, for ~2 months, though during on of those months, my fiance' severely limited my time.
<froq> so 3:30 am... let me think... that must put you in uh... europe?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<kristian-aalborg> this is the smarter route to a custom desktop
<kristian-aalborg> start with (almost) nothing... then only add what you need
<kristian-aalborg> not seen AWN before, looking it up now
<froq> kristian-aalborg, o so then you have less to remove... lol yea the other day I made the mistake of d/l xfce to see what it looked like... however when it came time to remove it was very difficult... could get ride of it all... eventually just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04.
<aayush> those were some nice screen shots kristian :)
<froq> aayush, they are!
<kristian-aalborg> none of them are mine :)
<kristian-aalborg> I have one you might like to see... hang on
<aayush> I had Ubuntu Unity.. didn't liked the GNOME so changed back to the regular one
<froq> aayush, so what you using now?  and yeah I initially installed 11.04, but I didn't like it...
<aayush> the compizconfig is too delicate.. if you tweak a lil bit more.. it breaks and it's hassle to change back all
<aayush> I am using GNOME 2.32 without Unity
<aayush> hi frog :)
<froq> @ the moment, same here, however I really like the looks of bodhi linux that kristian-aalborg  showed me
<froq> Who is FROG?
<aayush> haha.. ma bad.. froq.. have been on screen since morning.. sorry about that
<froq> kristian-aalborg, how long have you been playing wiht linux?
<froq> aayush, no worries... I chose froQ b/c it looked so close to frog... lol  and I like frogs.
<aayush> haha.. so how long have you been using linux
<aayush> i used windows for 5+ years and since i have using linux for 3 weeks.. haven't went back to windows
<aayush> except for doing some C#
<froq> aayush, I just switched to linux from mac 2 months ago...
<kristian-aalborg> froq, six years I think
<froq> aayush, you a programmer by profession?
<aayush> i am a student
<froq> kristian-aalborg, o goodness gracious, you are an old folk! :) (comparatively ofcourse.)
<kristian-aalborg> I wanted to show a rather nice desktop I made on a 1998 Comcrap
<aayush> i am planning to implement linux on embedded systems
<aayush> have you heard about beagleboard
<kristian-aalborg> I am old by any standard
<froq> aayush, where you goign to school?  and yes I have heard of beagleboard.
<froq> kristian-aalborg, haha.
<aayush> states, MN
<aayush> beagleboard + Linux + QT4 would be nice :)
<froq> aayush, o wow!  I am in DSM, IA
<kristian-aalborg> the reason I asked was that a project like that might not be the very first thing you want to try
<aayush> nice.. it's been really hot today.. :D cold coffee's keeping me alive
<aayush> lol
<kristian-aalborg> if you have several boxen, use one of them to play with and the other for work
<aayush> Happy 4th of July to everyone..
<froq> kristian-aalborg, huh kristen?  I am confused... work & play?  I only play. j/k
<aayush> froq are you programmer ?
<froq> aayush, yeah in DSM, it has been hotter than crap too, I am just drinking ton of soda.. silly.
<kristian-aalborg> "mainstream on the mainframe" is my motto :)
<froq> aayush, naw, I am a pharmacy student (last year of the 6!!!) and have recently wish I did computer engineering instead of pharmacy.  After getting my pharmD, I am goign to go get my masters in health informatics so I can get close to computers w/o starting over all together.
<froq> kristian-aalborg, .... what does mainstream on the mainframe mean?
<kristian-aalborg> it means... I only use software that I really trust on my main box
<kristian-aalborg> actually, I might be misusing the term "mainframe"... but I like the rhyme
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<froq> kristian-aalborg, OO got ya!  yeah, I desire to build a second box here soon, just trying to figure out financial stuff accordingly.
<froq> It is a nice rhyme
<kristian-aalborg> froq, get a 100 dollar laptop... or a 50 dollar one
<kristian-aalborg> or better yet, a free one
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<froq> kristian-aalborg, how so & where?!  those do'
<froq> don't grow on trees...but I think I might now where to get one now that you mentioned it!
<kristian-aalborg> just whatever old used one you can get
<kristian-aalborg> it won't hurt if it's a decent quality
<kristian-aalborg> but then, make a base install of a fitting distro and play around with it...
<froq> I have a computer I did a frankenstein w/, however it was a proprietary motherboard, and I could not figure out how to connect the power/ powerlights/ hddlights/ etc. buttons to the board b/c there was no directions... I finally got it running, but then the fans spun full blast constantly... never able to figure it out.
<kristian-aalborg> you can run enlightenment with very few resources... I think I ran it with 128 megs. once
<froq> 128 megs?!  NICE!
<froq> this computer is a p4 hyperthreaded.
<aayush> @froq : computer + health = $$$$ haha
<kristian-aalborg> this is a P4 single core... about 2003, I think
<froq> aayush, why do you say that? ... what makes you think that?
<froq> you running a P4 kristian-aalborg??
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<aayush> it's ovioius.. next decade.. health's gonna take big leap.. and bio-technology is way to go..
<froq> nice!  I like the wide spread of computer geeks, some ALWAYS have the best & newest on the market and then there is the other side that keeps stuff for 10 years! :)
<aayush> haha.. that's what i think.. :D
<froq> aayush, that is my hope!  I think the same thing
<aayush> i am doing computer engineering..
<aayush> it's fun :)
<froq> aayush, the best part of the health + technology combo is that most positions out there are as consultants... so you for for a computer and consult out there services... so you getta travel! :)
<froq> aayush, I am jealous of ya.
<froq> kristian-aalborg, what you do for a living
<kristian-aalborg> froq, http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/lenovo-thinkcentre-a51-8132/1707-3118_7-31797736.html#manDesc <--- this is the machine
<aayush> froq : travelling would be nice.. programmer's life sucks :(
<aayush> lol
<kristian-aalborg> froq, I just quit my work, starting to study in august
<froq> kristian-aalborg, you can't be THAT old then as you stated!
<kristian-aalborg> welfare state
<froq> aayush, you think programmer lives suck?  Maybe b/c anytime somethign goes wrong with a program, it is the "DAMN" programmers fault! lol
<kristian-aalborg> aayush, some programmers travel and bring the laptop along?
<froq> kristian-aalborg, haha!!  it SO took me a moment to understand that comment...I was like "What is a welfare state?"  Then I realized.
<aayush> hahaha.. frog and kristian.. programming and travelling would be nice..
<froq> i love IRC.
<aayush> A Practical Guide to Linux Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming, 2nd Edition, 2010
<aayush> I am reading this book. it's good
<aayush> Highly Recommended for new linux users..
<froq> aayush, why so?!  justify yourself plz! :)
<aayush> @froq you mean to say about the book ?
<froq> aayush, yeah.
<aayush> Explains the details, book has lots of examples
<froq> o nice.
<aayush> and it's cheap as well
<froq> i gotta have examples.. no examples = no learning (for me)
<aayush> can get it for like $10-$15 including shipping
<aayush> @frog true that.. thats how you learn..
<aayush> i am trying to learn some shell scripting and perl from that book
<froq> o nice!  yeah I started trying to teach myself C++ a while back, but man it is so much work for so little pay off (in that I have no guidance that can recommend small *stupid* projects that help you apply as you go.
<aayush> if you wanna learn C++  then Accelerated C++ is nice book
<aayush> i know.. froq.. if you don't use it.. it's hard to learn..
<aayush> ttyl.. nice talking with ya..best of luck with your work bye
<froq> aayush, peace.
<froq> aayush, I will look into that book! :) thanks
<aayush> oh yeah.. definately..
<kristian-aalborg> halp
<kristian-aalborg> so I just did a net install... and I don't think I was asked about installing extra stuff?
<kristian-aalborg> you know "desktop" "server" "bla blah"
<froq> who is "you"?
<kristian-aalborg> those who've tried this
<kristian-aalborg> it's also in the link to a minimal install that I provided
<kristian-aalborg> the install takes about 750 megs
<froq> kristian-aalborg, will it ask about that stuff in the "net install" since it isn't the server install however?  I have never been asked about the extras unless I was specifically install the server OS
<kristian-aalborg> I think it usually does
<froq> hey kristian-aalborg what is the difference between say GNOME & Englightnment? One is a DESKTOP?  and the other a window manager... doesn't a desktop encompass a window manager?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm confused by the terms too, tbh
<froq> haha...
<kristian-aalborg> a window manager draws windows
<kristian-aalborg> a DE does all the stuff that you see... menus etc
<froq> huh.. okay.
<froq> so similar, yet so distenct I suspect to some.
<kristian-aalborg> wikipedia has good articles on this
<froq> where is the most upto date article on auto-mounting partitions and HDD on 10.10?!
<E3D3> How can I inventarisate all my manually installed software that are not in the menu ?
<E3D3> How can I output long list in terminal split into readable pages ?
<geirha> put   |less   at the end
<geirha> The first question, I don't know.
<E3D3> geirha: Thanks
<E3D3> I just solved it what I rembered:   > file
<s-fox> Hello.
<Abhijit> hi s-fox
<Abhijit> s-fox, long time?
<s-fox> It has been sometime since I spoke with you Abhijit, yes. ;)
<Abhijit> s-fox, :-D
<Abhijit> s-fox, so how are you doing?
<s-fox> Fine thank you.  How are you?
<Abhijit> s-fox, i m okay!
<DodgyDave> Ubuntu virgin here who needs help. How do I connect my digital video cam to my laptop on ubuntu 11 ? Any help appreciated
<DodgyDave> try the proverbial.......'is this thing on ?'
<DodgyDave> have I even installed this correctly ?
<DodgyDave> is there anywhere else to get ubuntu help ?
<DodgyDave> is there any help in here ?
<coalwater> hi DodgyDave
<coalwater> do u want to like copy images?
<coalwater> sorry, vids
<holstein> DodgyDave: i have a flipHD... i just plug it in and go to the directory and grab the vids
<holstein> really depends on what camera, and how the vendor has set it up to communicate to the computer
<holstein> ideally, its presented as a storage device
<DodgyDave> I plug the cam into the usb but the laptop doesn't even see it as a storage medium. (USB port is fine, ext HDD works perfectly)
<holstein> how does the vendor say you are supposed to get the vids?
<holstein> do they provide an application that is windows only?
<holstein> sometimes those types of applications do OK in WINE
<DodgyDave> trying to find the manual at the moment. When I use windows and a 3rd party video package (Debut) it is auto detected and I just play the tape and grab the videio
<holstein> be sure you let the vendor know that you are having trouble using the device they created in linux
<holstein> DodgyDave: what is the camera?
<DodgyDave> Panasonic NV-GS60
<DodgyDave> have tried googling Panasonic NV-GS60 in Ubuntu, but found nothing that helped
<holstein> DodgyDave: did you try debut in WINE ??
<DodgyDave> WINE ????
<DodgyDave> is that a windows emulator ?
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<holstein> DodgyDave: what is the application called?
<holstein> im not seeing it in the database
<holstein> DodgyDave: do you have the camera plugged in?
<holstein> if not... plug it in, and open a terminal and run
<holstein> lsusb
<DodgyDave> yes camera is plugged in, although I need to unplug it to open the menu
<holstein> see if you see anything that looks like the camera mentioned there in lsusb
<holstein> if you cant tell whats what, paste the whole thing into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DodgyDave> sounds easy, opened a terminal to install dvd players. HOWEVER, subsequently upgraded to ubuntu 11 and cant find how to open a terminal :)
<holstein> install dvd players?
<holstein> codecs or something?...
<DodgyDave> yes
<DodgyDave> couldn't watch dvds until I did it
<DodgyDave> also installed Dragon player
<holstein> anyways, you should be able to search somewhere there in unity and find terminal
<DodgyDave> you'd think :)
<holstein> *you are not allowed to watch DVD's out of the box
<holstein> DodgyDave: hit alt+F2 and enter
<holstein> gnome-terminal
<DodgyDave> got it, thanks, oh and now I can watch DVD's out of the box
<holstein> out of the box implies that you dont need to add software to make that happen, and you did need to add software
<holstein> its due to the legality of that DVD codec
<DodgyDave> but you need to add software to anything to watch dvd's, even windows doesn't come with codecs
<DodgyDave> surely the codecs are public domain and I own the legitimate dvd so wht shouldn't I be allowed to watch it ?
<holstein> depends on where you get windows from... sometimes those licences are paid, and the machine comes with DVD and other playback options enabled
<holstein> DodgyDave: the codecs are far from public domain
<holstein> just because you own some gasoline, doesnt mean anyone owes you a car ;)
<holstein> i just like to make sure i mention, and try to properly educate on why DVD's dont play, and why your camera isnt working out of the box
<DodgyDave> interesting analogy :) however if I own a license to watch a dvd in a non commercial environment, which I do, then how I watch it is up to me
<holstein> these are things that can be challenging and frustrate a new user
<holstein> DodgyDave: you dont own a license to watch it... you just have a disc
<holstein> that doesnt imply anything about a codec
<DodgyDave> anyway we're getting miles  off track here
<holstein> and im no laywer ;)
<DodgyDave> I ran lsusb and hey presto, line 2 is my camera :)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> paste that line here
<holstein> and then run...
<DodgyDave> Bus 006 Device 011: ID 04da:231d Panasonic (Matsushita) DVC Web Camera Device
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> paste that here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and share it back with me
<DodgyDave> was that sudo fdisk -l message for me ?
<holstein> DodgyDave: yup
<DodgyDave> pasted
<coalwater> DodgyDave, u should paste back the url
<DodgyDave> I pasted to the link holstein sent me
<coalwater> when u do it gives u like an id
<coalwater> pastebin.com/number
<DodgyDave> got it
<DodgyDave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/637583/
<DodgyDave> told you I was new to this :)
<coalwater> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/637583/
<DodgyDave> so now we know the camera is in fact connected should I download an app to use it as a webcam and to gram by videos ?
<holstein> phone...
<holstein> im back now though
<DodgyDave> did you get my pste ?
<holstein> yeah... the unit is not being presented as a drive
<DodgyDave> which is fine as I dont want to write to it, bear in mind it is a tape digital not flash
<holstein> you want to get the files off
<holstein> that would be what i call 'the easy way'
<holstein> as far as my box is concerned, my camera is a USB stick or SD card
<DodgyDave> yes, in windows I would play the tape on the camera while recording it in a windows app
<DodgyDave> so does your camera use flash storage or tape ?
<holstein> OH... i see
<holstein> you dont have storage on the device
<DodgyDave> no
<holstein> DodgyDave: this is *not* going to be trivial
<holstein> just so you know
<holstein> you'll need to use something like openshot to try and grab that video
<DodgyDave> I have downloaded and installed VLC, I think that should be able to do it
<holstein> pitivi, kdenlive... theres a bunch of video software
<holstein> DodgyDave: VLC can as well
<holstein> another good one is avidemux
<DodgyDave> I have opened the 'Capture Device' window and it is asking me the video device name, not sure what I should put in
<DodgyDave> should it be the name from the Terminal
<holstein> thats going to be the non-trivial part
<DodgyDave> ah
<holstein> if it were me, i would try avidemux, or openshot
<holstein> i would just keep looking for a GUI i can understand
<holstein> OR, try and find someone who has done this before
<DodgyDave> I thought you had :)
<holstein> i just pull them over like files from a hard drive
<holstein> you need to do a video capture
<DodgyDave> indeed
<holstein> i think they will all use dvgrab on the backend?
<DodgyDave> I think they will have the same issue tho, how to identify the capture device
<holstein> they dont have that problem... you and i do ;)
<froq> holstein, :)
<holstein> check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auO_n1aneT8 DodgyDave
<holstein> its going to be something like that, just maybe theres an easier way by now
<froq> holstein, I finally got the CONKY I wanted!! WOOT WOOT!!  Just takes some time, but eventually it is easy once you grasp it... just wnted to sing praise to you sensei lol
<truepurple> Hi, can someone help me with clam, or avast?
<froq> how do you guys upload photos from your computer so quickly?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-25
<borax12> Hi gus
<borax12> *guys
<bipul> hi borax12
<borax12> I wanted to know whether there are any oppurtunities for beginners to join the ubuntu development team
<borax12> ?
<borax12> *opportunities
<bipul> borax12:  whear ?
<bipul> on irc in this channel ?
<borax12> Kernel ?
<borax12> not in this irc
<geirha> The kernel is linux, Ubuntu only packages it, doesn't really develop on it.
<bipul> borax12:  i am sory i don't get you ?
<borax12> i heard there is a team in ubuntu that does some upstream work too?
<bipul> borax12:  i don't know when you know about this let me also know :p
<borax12> i think of the ubuntu community as a good place for beginners so i thought maybe working with ubuntu team will be a better thing
<borax12> anyways thanks for any info though
<borax12> #leaving
<geirha> !contribute
<ubot2> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<borax12> thanks geirha but i guess thats been looked into :)
<r4y> I want help getting this KODAK AIO esp c315 all-in-one printer working with Ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-26
<SkippersBoss> r4y http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711029&page=3
<lemur> Hi all.  Looking for help getting clean install of latest ubuntu.  In process of update, I think I corrupted all previous versions.  Now operating via download to usb flashdrive, but can't figure out how to install to harddrive.  Any help appreciated
<stlsaint> lemur: you cant install?
<stlsaint> lemur: did you get a live cd?
<holstein> lemur: just launch the installer.. should be an icon for it in the menu
<lemur> running new version ok now on laptop from download to usb flashdrive.  so it boots up to usb ok, but gets hung up without it. just freezes on previous versions even safe mode not work
<holstein> lemur: i would look at recovering GRUB
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lemur> several people have mentioned to just launch the installer, but I dont see an icon for it
<lemur> ok, i will look at grub2 link suggested above. thanks for your time
<holstein> sure... there are other iso's as well
<holstein> if you dont get the normal one to install...
<lemur> ok thanks
<nix-n00b> Hi, can someone answer a question regarding a graphics driver issue?
<SkippersBoss> !ask | nix-n00b
<ubot2> nix-n00b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nix-n00b> I have an older PC with an Ati Radeon X1300 graphics card, I cant seem to get a graphics driver to install, do i need an older version of Ubuntu to support it?
<SkippersBoss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<euryale>  guys, y does pinguy got my volume control disabled?
<euryale>  guys, y does ubuntu got my volume control disabled?
<euryale> everytime i open it up, it says: connection failure: connection refused.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-27
<igmu> I am having audio issues. When I cold boot, output sound in sound settings is muted. When I unmuted & adjust sound to 100%, the sound works fine. If my system goes into suspend, I loose sound even when sound settings indicates that it is mot muted. I do not have the sound icon on my gnome control panel. I currently have the sound settings & system monitor windows open to possibly see what...
<igmu> ...audio driver I am using. I see pulseaudio. Can anyone helpme get my audio default setting to unmute upon logon? How would I find the reason I loose audio after suspend?
<holstein> igmu: i would check for, and apply updates
<holstein> i would try a different kernel and/or alsa version
<holstein> i would try these from a live CD if i didnt feel comfortable
<igmu> I am copying this from system monitor if this helps.. Release 12.04 (precise) 32-bit, Kernel Linux 3.2.0-26-generic-pae, GNOME 3.4.1
<igmu> I started from 10.04 LTS & I had no problems. I started having this issue once I upgrade to 11.04, I think. I think it's when Unity? was installed.
<igmu> running Synaptic now...
<igmu> It may take awhile because my bandwidth is throttled down. Someone is using a game system and is playing a online game.
<igmu> I have marked 46 pages to upgrade...
<holstein> nah, its not unity
<holstein> if you think it is, install XFCE and test
<holstein> i would try applying upgrades, then i would try differnt kernels or alsa versions.. or just install and use 10.04
<holstein> i still have several 10.04 boxes running
<igmu> I ugraded all packages. The packages that upgraded were mostly libreoffice, cups, python, gnome-session.
<igmu> I also noticed that when I unmuted and set the volume of output sound, the test did not produce sound, but the alert sounds worked until I suspend the system.
<holstein> igmu: that can make alsa crash
<holstein> you can look into trying a differnt kernel version, maybe an earlier one... or a newer or older verion of ALSA
<igmu> I do not know if I'm using GRUB, but I am not given kernel version options from the bootloader. In synaptic, I see linux-headers 3.2.0-24.39, 3.2.0-25.40, 3.2.0-26.41, & 3.2.0.26.28 installed currently.
<igmu> I have grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3.1 installed.
<holstein> igmu: grum wont effect the sound
<holstein> grub*
<holstein> you can hit shift when booting, and go to previous versions
<holstein> OR, review this
<holstein> !grub | igmu
<ubot2> igmu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> and set grub to show manually all the kernels
<holstein> OR, load up a live CD with a different kernel and/or alsa version
<igmu> I am asking how to change kernel versions.
<holstein> igmu: i would hold shift at boot, and select older kernels
<igmu> ok, thank you.
<igmu> I will reboot now to try to change kernel versions... I am crossing my mouse buttons :)
<igmu> ty
<Igmu> Holding shift works to select kernel versions. I am now using my phone to irc. Most current kernel version displayed in grub is 3.2.0-26-generic-pae. Earliest kernel version is 2.6.32-41-generic. I have 9 kernel versions to choose the are not recovery mode.
<Igmu> Should i start with the earliest kernel & test the sound issue then work my way to the current version until the sound problem arises?
<holstein> Igmu: thats an option... you can try some older kernels and see.. or alsa versions
<Igmu> Trying to run earliest kernel. I'm getting several fails & errors.
<holstein> you might.. try the last one that worked
<holstein> try 10.04 live..
<holstein> try reloading alsa after the crash
<Igmu> I'm switching between tty1 & lightDM/GNOMEDM
<Igmu> I have no graphics page to login using GUI. Rebooting to next kernel.
<Igmu> How would i switch alsa versions? Is that something i can do in synaptic?
<holstein> thats one way to do it... or just try live CD's with different versions
<holstein> at some point, you need to determine if the hardware is funcitoning properly.. you can do that with a 10.04 live CD
<holstein> then, you can dertermine if its the alsa version, or try and see what is making the sound crash
<holstein> i would try and get the sound to crash, and just reload alsa
<holstein> i would spend about 3 minutes on each of these troubleshooting steps
<Igmu> Once i find a workable kernel version, should i start with lssound (i think that is the command) to establish hardware to accurately troubleshoot between hardware & software?
<holstein> whatever it takes... i would literally just load the other kernel back up.. get it to crash... and reload alsa
<holstein> i would maybe look at some logs.. i would search google for some bugs relating to that hardware
<holstein> i would try running in a terminal "aplay -l" for that information before and after the crash
<Igmu> I am logging this session for my notes... Kernel version 3.2.0-24-generic is the earliest version to fully load GUI without major errors. Audio is still muted by default, unmuting & volume adjusting produces alert sounds but the test sound still does not produce sound.
<holstein> Igmu: i would run in a terminal "aplay -l"
<Igmu> Aplay command is not installed. Checking aptitude for aplay
<holstein> Igmu: what are you running?
<holstein> aplay should be there... aplay and arecord
<Igmu> Ubuntu 12.04? Is answering what I'm running.
<Igmu> ?
<holstein> should have been installed by default
<Igmu> Dammit. Forgot sodu...
<holstein> how did you install it?
<Igmu> I started this system from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS cd.
<holstein> maybe the upgrade has failed?
<holstein> i would try a live CD... a 12.04 live CD.. i would let it sleep... i would see if the sound crashes
<Igmu> The only unique package that is getting my finger print reader to work for GUI & terminal password entry.
<holstein> sure.. but aplay should be there, and you are having issues...
<Igmu> Ok. I have to download a 12.04 iso to burn.
<holstein> gotta sleep... goodluck!
<holstein> check the sum, and try it live
<holstein> !md5
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> GN
<Igmu> Tyvm, sir.
<Igmu> Update to my sound issue...
<Igmu> I updated using synaptic. I went through different kernels. I finally entered the latest kernel, updated using aptitude in terminal, rebooted...
<Igmu> Now I have an audio icon in my gnome control panel. It still defaulted muted & audio icon in gnome control panel did not respond to left or right clicks of the mouse.
<Tzem> Hello to all.How to get the accomplichment Ubuntu Beginners Team Member .I've done all he need.
<pandamensch> hey guys. question for you. I have this rss feed window that I want to stick to the tool bar that I set up on top of the screen, so that when I fullscreen windows, the window doesn't go over the rss feed. Anyone has a clue how I could do this?
<pandamensch> my rss feed is tickr.
<Bentheplantguy> i just did the 12.04 upgrade.  i'm running Firefox 13.0.  why doesn't Youtube "play all" continuously, and why are all other video sites disabled/videos wont play?
<holstein> Bentheplantguy: i would try the official chrome browser, and see about the flash version bundled with it
<holstein> you could also try adding the stable firefox ppa
<geirha> some old firefox settings may be causing issues, I'd try with a fresh profile. To try a fresh profile, close firefox, then hit Alt+F2 to run   firefox -ProfileManager
<geirha> or log in as guest user and try firefox there
<naskopalov> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-28
<brennan> hello room
<brennan> can soemone help me?
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> hey unit!!
<brennan> WHat the fuck where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
<brennan> is there supposed to be a space after the equal sign in wvdial.conf?
<brennan> is there supposed to be a space after the equal sign in wvdial.conf?
<brennan> hi orby
 * Orby waves
<brennan> hey orby u know anything about the new ubuntu?
<Orby> not much apart from trying it and then getting annoyed at it nope
<brennan> have you ever heard of wvdial.conf?
<Orby> i have heard of it
<brennan> do you need spaces after the equals sign before your password?
<Unit193> !guidelines | brennan Please follow these
<ubot2> brennan Please follow these: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<brennan> i'm not asking for your password
<Orby> havnt used it for a long time, but i would assume no space :/
<brennan> thanks man
<tenach> o/
<Unit193> Howdy
<Orby> \o
<Orby> lol
<davkbod-ld> Query - How do you change the display of a file window from Icons to list?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-29
<tenach> davkbod-ld, in the file manager go to View and near the bottom, select 'List'
<davkbod-ld> Thanks, tenach!
<tenach> you're welcome :D
<davkbod-ld> One other quest..hopefully simple... Firefox wants me to subscribe to podcasts using their Live Bookmarks, or I can choose another application. Where are the "other applications" located? When I choose "other locations", it opens my home directory, not the directory where the applications are. (like Podder). Where are they hiding?
<Unit193> You can just copy the URL and paste it in podder, but you can find where it is by typing   which podder  in a terminal.
<davkbod-ld> cool, thanks!
<tenach> :)
<chrrrrr> hello, anybody help?
<stlsaint> chrrrrr: yes
<chrrrrr> thanks
<chrrrrr> I wonna conpile chrome but I don`t next step
<chrrrrr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Build
<chrrrrr> I`m doing about this page
<chrrrrr> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, chrrrrr
<chrrrrr> Hello, Josee
<chrrrrr> Do you know how to compile chrome?
<chrrrrr> I`m 3rd day using ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> chrrrrr: You mean, you want to install Google Chrome?
<JoseeAntonioR> chrrrrr: You can go to https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/ to download and install it.
<chrrrrr> Thanks but not to install, I wonna build and compile
<chrrrrr> so using fakeroot and more
<chrrrrr> Like this Instructions  bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b'
<JoseeAntonioR> chrrrrr: are there any specific reasons you want to compile and not just install chrome?
<chrrrrr> Yes not just using my computer,
<chrrrrr> It`s my work
<chrrrrr> nobody to talk?
<stlsaint> chrrrrr: still, why not use one from official google?
<stlsaint> chrrrrr: also you wont be getting chrome source as chromium is the open source version of it so you get chromium
<stlsaint> chrrrrr: http://dev.chromium.org/developers/how-tos/get-the-code
<kav> hey  !
<hobgoblin> hi - so what's the problem kav?
<kav> i create a live usb
<kav> intially i make it persistable
<kav> of 2 gb
<kav> now i make extend it to 8 gb by creating a csper-rw (of 3.7 gb )
<kav> *casper-rw
<kav> using gparted
<kav> now , i don't know how to use this casper-rw
<kav> : (
<kav> i can even mount casper-rw
<kav> but when i install a another  .deb package , it always install on my 1st 2GB part
<kav> it don't use my casper-rw that i created
<kav> can you help me
<hobgoblin> I can try - give me a moment
<kav> ok
<kav> thanks in advance
<kav> : |
<hobgoblin> kav: when you resized it did you do it like this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent/#Method_0:_Automatically_create_Live_USB_system - read from where it says "To make the presistence larger ...
<hobgoblin> and all that :| does is make people leave you alone or even leave the channel
<hobgoblin> !patience | kav
<ubot2> kav: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kav> i already make it large
<kav> but i don't know is it working or not
<designbybeck> A good resource for Ubuntu things Rull Circle Magazine: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-62/
<nhandler> designbybeck: I think someone just uploaded that issue for the App Review Board to review
<designbybeck> oh yeah? is it not in there? nhandler?
<nhandler> designbybeck: I'm not sure (I don't run Ubuntu). But if it was just submitted for review, it will probably take a few days before it gets added
<designbybeck> what do you run nhandler ?
<nhandler> designbybeck: Debian sid/unstable
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> what WM does it run
<nhandler> designbybeck: Whatever you want. None by default
<designbybeck> ah just cli?
<nhandler> designbybeck: By default, yes. You can download a gnome or kde livecd if you want a desktop interface by default
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-06-30
<kav> hi
<kav> hello
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o loop   /media/casper-rw /home/kav/caspermnt/
<kav> [sudo] password for kav:
<kav> /media/casper-rw: Is a directory
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~$ cd caspermnt/
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~/caspermnt$ ls
<kav> kav@ubuntu:~/caspermnt$
<stlsaint> joined, asked no question jsut pasted alot and left
<elit> hello?
<philipballew> elit,
<philipballew> hello there
<philipballew> Im really nice sometimes elit , but sometimes if you say hello, noone will respond.
<elit> oh
<elit> i din see any1 chattin
<elit> i though i d chk if any1 was thr
<philipballew> yeah, were here, but not always chatting. If your just wanting to talk, #ubuntu-beginners-team is a good place elit
<elit> oh no no
<elit> i hav a problem
<elit> was hoping fr some help actually
<philipballew> Ive got 99 problems and my computer aint one
<philipballew> Whats your problem
<elit> i hav posted it on AU
<elit> heres a link
<elit> http://askubuntu.com/questions/157878/ubuntu-11-04-not-recognising-wireless-internet-connection
<philipballew> elit, are you using virtualbox or vmware?
<tenach> o/
<elit> vmware
<philipballew> what makes you run 11.04?
<philipballew> elit, did you look in additional drivers?
<geirha> The guest os should just piggy-back on your host-OSes network connection
<elit> oh damn
<elit> its 10.10
<elit> n yea i did chk the additional drivers
<elit> vmware virtual ethernet driver and vmware virtual machine communication interface are enabled
<elit> should anythng else be thr??
<philipballew> well ifconfig shows interfaces?
<philipballew> elit,
<elit> ifconfig lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1           RX packets:204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:204 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:15888 (15.8 KB)  TX bytes:15888 (15.8 KB)
<elit> and iw config returned no wireless connections
<philipballew> geirha, wanna make sense of that?
<philipballew> your  not using wifi
<elit> i am on my host OS
<philipballew> what os is vitalized?
<geirha> Why do you want the guest OS to control your host OS's network adapter?
<elit> vitalized?
<elit> i want to install sql on ubuntu
<elit> fr tht i need net
<geirha> elit: So you don't want the guest OS to use the wireless card directly. What you want is to set up the virtual machine with bridged network
<geirha> that will allow your windows and ubuntu systems to communicate
<elit> oh ok
<elit> any pointer on how to do tht?
<geirha> though that is beyond the scope of this channel. You need help with setting up vmware
<geirha> I see there's a #vmware channel
<philipballew> id try that, but you should also edit your au question then wait a while
<geirha> You should really use an LTS release as server though, I recommend you grab an Ubuntu 12.04 iso to run in that vm
<philipballew> +1
<philipballew> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<ggg4444> can someone help me with my void 11 problem?
<holstein> !ask | ggg4444
<ubot2> ggg4444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ggg4444> void 11 comes up with this error http://pastebin.ca/2165818
<ggg4444> whats wrong with it?
<holstein> im not going to help you with "penetration", but that error means (to me) that you are calling for a device that is not there
<ggg4444> well the wireless gui picks it up and its plugged in
<ggg4444> ive loaded hostad drivers i think
<holstein> ggg4444: maybe you want to try some backtrack docs or channels.. i dont feel comfortable assisting you with that
<ggg4444> backtrack
<ggg4444> ?
<holstein> ggg4444: interpreting the errors makes me think you are calling for a device that is not present... the incorrect name or whatever
<ggg4444> ok
<ggg4444> how do i fix that?
<holstein> ggg4444: i would look at the documentation for the application you are using
<ggg4444> ok
<beason4251> Hello! I'm new to Ubuntu. Is this where I should come if I'm having problems?
<stlsaint> beason4251: yes
<stlsaint> beason4251: do you have an issue now?
<ntwrk_keith> Hello
<ntwrk_keith> When I log into my Ubuntu server using SSH, I get a MOTD type of output that shows the uptime,usage, ip address of the server... Is there anyway I can see that whenever I want?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: yes
<stlsaint> hrm, one sec before i give you wrong command
 * stlsaint goes ssh into server
<stlsaint> hrm, i assume your not speaking of the "info" command?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Tm_T!
<ntwrk_keith> uhm, I dont think so
<Tm_T> hola
<ntwrk_keith> let me pastebin it
<ntwrk_keith> http://pastebin.com/BxTEwDXC
<JoseeAntonioR> I think that's part of Landscape
<stlsaint> it is
<ntwrk_keith> anyway to bring that up without having to exit and log back in?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: try enter command: /usr/bin/landscape-sysinfo
<JoseeAntonioR> Just landscape-sysinfo would work
<stlsaint> aye
<ntwrk_keith> yep
<ntwrk_keith> thanks!
<stlsaint> no prob
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: o/
<stlsaint> sup man
<ntwrk_keith> anyone using ubuntu for syslog server? If so, what are you using and is it generally easy to setup?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: not me. sorry
<Unit193> stlsaint: /etc/motd generally.
<stlsaint> Unit193: aye but that wont show sysinfo. just the message
<Unit193> It's pretty handy with motd.d, but it may be in .bashrc.
<ntwrk_keith> ah so I could change the motd?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: yes
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: edit the /etc/motd.tail
<Unit193> He's still here, righto.  Also check for a /etc/update-motd.d/
<stlsaint> Unit193: are you on server or desktop?
<ntwrk_keith> both files empty
<stlsaint> i dont know about desktop. only server is to use /etc/motd.tail :\ meh maybe either would work
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: right, you add what you want
<ntwrk_keith> oh
<ntwrk_keith> I dont know enough to build my own
<ntwrk_keith> :P
<ntwrk_keith> but thanks
<Unit193> stlsaint: Ah, figured they'd have some things as being the same.  But, .bashrc should still have something.
<Unit193> Second one was a folder though, so it would appear to be.
<ntwrk_keith> so /etc/bash.rc ?
<Unit193> ~/.bashrc generally.
<stlsaint> hrm, i dont think bash is where you want to be
<stlsaint> Unit193: are you referring to the terminal prompt motd?
<stlsaint> OP is referring to ssh'ing into a server showing landscape sysinfo
<Unit193> I seem to be missing what he's wanting, might be best to have you do it then.
<stlsaint> Unit193: ;)
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: bashrc can provide a motd to your terminal prompt but thats not what you want for your situation
<ntwrk_keith> I think I've found what I need
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: stick with /etc/motd.tail
<ntwrk_keith> Ah I see..
<ntwrk_keith> I dont know how to put the info that shows up in landscape-sysinfo into the MOTD
<ntwrk_keith> or if its even possible
<ntwrk_keith> I
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: that info is produced via scripts
<ntwrk_keith> I'll probably just stick with this
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: the sysinfo is a separate part from the motd
<ntwrk_keith> gotcha
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: so part 1 is: Motd, part 2 is: landscape-sysinfo
<ntwrk_keith> so when I logged in, it would show MOTD, then landscape-sysinfo IF a MOTD was configured?
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: well a motd is already configured via /etc/motd file but to customize it you want to use /etc/motd.tail
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: quick google search pulls this as an example: http://gol10dr.com/customizing-ubuntus-ssh-motd
<ntwrk_keith> Ah it will show up at the bottom
<ntwrk_keith> hence the term tail
<ntwrk_keith> Sorry for all the questions. I started with Linux Mint about a month and a half ago and then put Ubuntu server on an old desktop about 3 weeks ago. Still learning the CLI and where everything is and what it does
<stlsaint> ntwrk_keith: its cool. this is a great channel to get help
<Guest82836> I attempted to install ubuntu 12.04 64 bit onto my Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit system; however it seems to crash everytime; each time when i reboot it gives me an error page which roughly says: you ahve a problem with your disk run windows in normal mode and use chkdsk/r then reboot into windows then turn off system and then boot again. well i've tried and it didnt work. Somehow i can't get...
<Guest82836> ...ubuntu installed on my system. what am i doing wrong?
<Unit193> Did windows actually do the check disk, and did you fully power off rather than reboot?
<Guest82836> it didnt at first; o had to reboot coz the partition was in use at the time
<Guest82836> o = i
<Guest82836> after that i powered down
<Guest82836> i.e. after the chkdsk
<Guest82836> then started again; booted w7 fully; then reboot and plugged in the cd / dvd
<Guest82836> and it kept giving me the same error page
<Unit193> Anyway, Windows has basically marked that it's a little off/dirty/needs checked, and Ubuntu doesn't want to mess up your windows install so it's telling you to fix it.
<Guest82836> i understand the error
<Guest82836> i fixed the disc
<Guest82836> meanwhile i tried to install the 32 bit version of ubuntu on my secondary system (which is 32 bit) and it says Kernel panic
<stlsaint> bad download?
<Guest82836> it came from www.ubuntu.com
<Guest82836> the 64 bit as well as the 32 bit
<Guest82836> do you have any suggestions where i can get a proper download?
<stlsaint> Guest82836: that still does not mean you didn't get a bad download. check the md5sum of them
<Unit193> Or it should have a boot option for checking it.
<Guest82836> checking the sum now
<Guest82836> having trouble checking it
<Guest82836> it doesn't seem to be good
<Guest82836> ok where can i get proper downloads?
<Unit193> I like the torrents better, built in checking and faster.
<Guest82836> ok thx; will try to dl from btscene, since piratebay is down at the moment
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest82836: We have our own torrent links.
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest82836: What version are you trying to download?
<Guest82836> ok pls help me and provide one or 2
<Guest82836> ubuntu 12.04 in 64 bit and in 32 bit
<Michael_1> JoseeAntonioR: do you have those torrent links and if so would you like to share them with me?
<Unit193> torrent.ubuntu.com ?
<stlsaint> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<stlsaint> Unit193: one stop shop ;)
<stlsaint> Michael_1: ^^
<Michael_1> thanks @unit193 & @stlsaint
<stlsaint> no prob
<JoseeAntonioR> well, personally I use releases.ubuntu.com, but cdimages also work
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: funny i only pull from cdimages ;)
<stlsaint> its awesome to know more avenues exist really. i tottaly forgot all about torrent.ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> I never knew about torrent, although it seems the links are a little more buried
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: meh, organized ;)
<Michael_1> thx a lot; i almost didnt see what to do else anymore
<stlsaint> JoseeAntonioR: also releases doesnt provide dev releases IE: quantal
<stlsaint> hence i like cdimages...like i said...one stop shop :D
<Michael_1> i hope i can get these working
<stlsaint> so do we ;)
<Michael_1> had ubuntu before (v10)
<JoseeAntonioR> If you've got any problem, don't hesitate to ask
<Michael_1> and trying it again
<Michael_1> thanks again, and btw i'm relatively new to irc,
<Michael_1> btw is it possible to install ubuntu directly from hdd as a mounted image?
<JoseeAntonioR> Michael_1: No, it's not.
<Michael_1> JoseeAntonioR: too bad; thanks for the answer
<JoseeAntonioR> no
<JoseeAntonioR> np*
<Unit193> stlsaint: I typically pull from cdimage via zsync for testing, then by release I already have the next version, grab the torrent and start seeding.
<Unit193> Youcan use a USB flash drive though.
<Michael_1> i wonder; i'm downloading all the ubuntu 12.04 by the links unit193 & stlsaint shared; but one 64 bit is 1,6 GB and another one is 698MB. how come? any additional stuff in the 1,6 version?
<stlsaint> Michael_1: you are looking at the dvd's and cd images
<Michael_1> there both 64 bit releases
<stlsaint> the 1.6gb is the dvd image
<stlsaint> the other is the cd image
<Michael_1> ok; i feel kinda stupid right now
<Unit193> That's not a problem, size mismatch is a bit of a worry.
<Michael_1> got one 1 with utorrent
<Michael_1> burning now with infrarecorder
<Michael_1> will go up for the next attempt; thank you all for your help and your patience
<Unit193> Hope it works this time!
<tenach> o
<Michael_1> I hope so too
<Michael_1> if not you'll see me back and if it does you'll probably see me back too.. i think i'll have a lot of questions
<Michael_1> will first try it on my secondary system....
<Michael_1> i'll keep you posted
<Michael_1> ok; here we go again
<Michael_1> 32 bit version gives kernel panic again
<Michael_1> i give up; dont know what to do now anymore with Ubuntu it keeps giving me the kernel panic @ the 32 bit system.... suggestions anyone?
<Michael_1> thx for the help all, will get back at Ubuntu if i can get a proper release somewhere
<Michael_1> bye all
<Michael_1> back again
<Michael_1> have tried the wubi on my x64 system and it still doesnt work; i cant get ubuntu live on my primary system
<Michael_1> \although there's one positive thing; i used the wubi.exe on my secondary system and yes ubuntu works there
<Michael_1> so what else can i do to get ubuntu working on my x64 system?
<Unit193> Try it as a live CD. LiveCDs and real installs work so much better.
<Michael_1> i did
<Michael_1> 5 times
<Michael_1> and it didnt work 5 times in a row
<Michael_1> you gave me the more proper file locations for the distro
<Unit193> Oh, in that case I don't know.
<Michael_1> well i'm happy i got  it working on 1 pc
<Michael_1> I guess i'll build another custom pc and then install only Ubuntu on it; hope that will work
<Michael_1> thx again for the advice
<Michael_1> take care @unit193
<Unit193> Sure, sorry I coul..dn't help.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-07-01
<Baios> can i fire away a question? dont rip on me...i have searched a bit on the forums but being a relative noob in linux i didnt get quite much
<Baios> and i like irc a bit better to be honest
<Shadius> Hey everybody. I was wonder, what would be the easiest way to defragment a 1 TB HDD?
<Shadius> wondering*
<holstein> Shadius: i would use a live CD... something like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ...but you shouldnt need to
<holstein> check out http://www.ubun2.com/question/195/how_defrag_hard_disk_drive_ubuntu for example
<Shadius> Oh wait, I forgot to mention that the filesystem is not EXT4, it's NTFS
<Shadius> Sorry about that.
<holstein> i would ask in a windows channel about what is recommended for the windows filesystem
<Shadius> I know that EXT4 filesystems don't need to be defragmented like how NTFS filesystems need to.
<holstein> i would let windows manage it
<Shadius> Oh okay.
<holstein> Shadius: you can try http://www.ehow.com/how_7209024_defragment-ntfs-linux.html ,but i have never used it
<stlsaint> holstein: o/
<stlsaint> whats question?
<Shadius> Hmm...interesting.
<Shadius> I will take a look at it.
<holstein> stlsaint: you mean, what is Shadius 's question? i believe the short question is "how to defrag NTFS in linux"
<Shadius> I'm more concerned about the time it would take to defragment a 1 TB HDD.
<holstein> Shadius: i wouldnt expect anything to speed it up
<stlsaint> there are some linux ntfs tools around but overall industry practice standards is to let windows handle ntfs if at all possible
<Shadius> Ah, I understand.
<holstein> if it were my drive, i would either let windows manage it, or move the data and change from NTFS
<Shadius> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out what I would do with my NTFS 1 TB HDD when it comes time for defragmenting it.
<Shadius> I don't want to sit there for hours letting it defragment.
<holstein> i would do it overnight from windows...
<Shadius> I was afraid of that LOL
<stlsaint> Shadius: no getting around it
<Shadius> Yeah, seems that way. Unfortunately. :(
<Shadius> Thank you for your suggestions.
<synthesist> Anyone good with USB problems in 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> !details | synthesist
<ubot2> synthesist: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<synthesist> My USB HD Drives were available and automounted in Ubuntu 12.04 until I installed Edimax EW-7811Un USB wireless driver today.  Now if the Wireless is connected and working, my USB drives and other USB devices are either not appearing  as normal in Nautilus or functioning unreliably (i.e. my USB Mouse/Keyboard not working at boot).
<synthesist> My internal drives are mounting properly, just the USB is whacky.
<synthesist> They don't even show up in System Monitor or Disk Utility.
<synthesist> Any ideas, anyone?
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, had to leave a few mins ago.
<JoseeAntonioR> synthesist: What package did you install?
<synthesist> NP.  Thanks for your attention.  Package for the Wireless?
<JoseeAntonioR> synthesist: Yes
<JoseeAntonioR> synthesist: Did it install any extra packages?
<synthesist> RTL8188C_8192C_8192D_USB_linux_v3.4.2_3727.20120404 from the Realtek website.  Supposed to be just the driver for the wireless chip.
<synthesist> Which the Wireless works great now, but my USB is funky.
<synthesist> Followed the instructions @ http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/11/edimax-ew-7811un-usb-wireless-connecting-to-a-network-on-ubuntu-11-10/ only exception was using the latest driver available and tweaking the directory it was looking for.
<synthesist> It installed fine.  But then noticed my USB HD drives disappeared.  I rebooted and they appeared for a few minutes -  but soon after they disappeared.
<JoseeAntonioR> synthesist: can you please pastebin the output of sudo lshw -short and give me the link?
<synthesist> Not to sure how to pastebin or where, but I have the info you requested?
<JoseeAntonioR> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<synthesist> H/W path             Device      Class       Description
<synthesist> ========================================================
<synthesist>                                  system      Mini Tower Computer
<synthesist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068866/
<JoseeAntonioR> I can see your USB drives in the report, can you try connecting something now?
<synthesist> The USB drives are not in the report - those are my internal SATA drives.
<JoseeAntonioR> synthesist: I can see the USB ports in the report.
<Space-Duck> I'm trying to install sqlite3 and use it in PHP. I installed the sqlite3 packages and then followed these steps ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8039665&postcount=6 ) to add the extension to apache. and now when I run my php I get this...
<Space-Duck> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite3.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/sqlite3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<Space-Duck> What am I doing wrong?
<synthesist> The ports perhaps, but not the drives attached to them.
<becksta> moin moin
<becksta> kann ich auf der konsole mehrere dateien auf einmal entpacken, auch wenn sie mit einem pw geschützt sind?
<becksta> unrar?
<Unit193> !de
<ubot2> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jeppe> Hey. I was wondering if someone could help me out. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop using a USB stick, but the install fails with a sequence of error messages, the last one being "ata 7: hard resetting link". I suspect it's something to do with my SSD. I don't have an HDD.
<nicecrew> Hi all.
<nicecrew> Can anyone help me run Ubuntu on my mac?
<nicecrew> Anyone out there?
<tumppu_> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest8045> Hi all, was just given an acer aspire one with absolutely nothing on it. Thought it might be good to try ubuntu. Just getting ready to install...any tips?
<nicecrew> Hi all.
<nicecrew> Ok, so I burned the iso.
<nicecrew> It says, the iso burned sucessfully.
<nicecrew> Now what?
<nicecrew> Do i do?
<escott> nicecrew, reboot and do whatever you need to make the mac boot from cd
<escott> nicecrew, there is also the whole are you going to do an efi install or a bootcamp install
<escott> !mac
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nicecrew> Hi all.
<nicecrew> So, I put it in at startup and nothing happened.
<nicecrew> Just went to osx.
<escott> !crosspost | nicecrew pick one channel or the other
<ubot2> nicecrew pick one channel or the other: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nicecrew> OK, so , just in this room. Does anyone know what's worng/
<escott> nicecrew, you need to press some key to make the mac boot the cd
<nicecrew> What key is that/
<escott> nicecrew, no idea
<nicecrew> How do I find out?
<escott> !mac | nicecrew
<ubot2> nicecrew: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Chilaha> Hi all.
<Chilaha> Quick question. Is there any version of ubuntu or even linux that can be digitally downloaded. No CD boot required?
<Baios> i ve installed ubuntu on my work place,is there an easy way to join the domain of our server there? (i ve also installed it at home trying to get used to it but with the xubuntu desktop)
<gigix> Baios, you might get a quicker answer on #ubuntu
<Baios> thanks gigix
<gigix> Baios, and ask your question right away
<Baios> cant be rude you know :)
<stlsaint> Baios: server?
<gigix> Baios, that's how irc works :)
<stlsaint> Baios: you need to ask your server admins on how to join the domain. Your talking authentication...real of LDAP
<stlsaint> s/real/realm
<Baios> i ll sound a bit retarted now but we all got windows clients where am at, am just trying to try something different.  our domain is mad.dom and am a computer technician.know some stuff about our server but not very deep
<Baios> thanks for your help :) cya
<EdD> Hi all...
<EdD> I'm hoping someone can helpme out. Making ths jumpto convert a 3 yr old box to Ubuntu. Installed on a brand new out of the box HD. Install seemed to go well, but reboot leaves me DOA. Gets past the screen with the 5 dots, then shows my wallpaper with a small taskbar-like line across the top. Everything holds there for 2-3 minutes, then goes to something that looks seriously weird...
<EdD> black screen with 2 bars that look like they could be the entire content of the screen mashed down to an inch tall. Any thoughts?
<stlsaint> EdD: can you provide any errors
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-24
<victor__> got a question?
<victor__> I am new to Ubuntu (and Unix)....need help with one specific task
<victor__> anyone available?
<smartboyhw> !ask | victor__
<ubot93> victor__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<victor__> thanks
<victor__> I have downloaded a zip file and need to unzip it to a directory requiring root permissions.  Am using the gui interface for extraction.  When I press "Extract", it tells me that the target directory irequires root permission.  How do I get that and finish the job?
<krytarik> victor__, run "gksudo file-roller" via the Alt+F2 dialog, enter your admin password, open the archive, and then continue as you which.
<krytarik> *wish :D
<victor__> worked perfectly...Thanks so much!
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-25
<newbieee> hiii
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-26
<earthling_> Should I try to update to the latest Flash Player version?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, From where?
<earthling_> I guess the adobe flash page
<earthling_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect
<earthling_> or can it be done in USC?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, adobe is not really supporting updating flash the repos have the latest available.
<earthling_> looks like there is a newer version available
<wilee-nilee> link
<wilee-nilee> not support linux anyway
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubot93> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.291-0raring1 (partner), package size 6442 kB, installed size 17162 kB
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, That is in the repos.
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> so do I access through USC or synaptic?
<earthling_> shows as installed
<earthling_> installer for mozilla
<earthling_> actually for firefox it says I am up to date
<earthling_> but chrome/chromium is older
<earthling_> "pepper-based"
<earthling_> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<earthling_> I suppose I could just wait for the Update Manager updates
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, pepper is chromes flash, homemade
<wilee-nilee> If it working I would not worry.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<earthling_> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2 r202
<earthling_> in my chromium browser
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, Is flash running okay?
<earthling_> yeah
<earthling_> I read its important to have latest, for security reasons
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, THen don't worry if there is a pepper update you will get it.
<earthling_> cause flash is full of holes and such
<wilee-nilee> right but you have the latest provided
<wilee-nilee> linux flash is behind windows flash it is not supported anymore basically, chrome has there own version otherwise.
<earthling_> according to adobe, latest is  Chrome (Pepper-based Flash Player)	11.7.700.225
<wilee-nilee> link for that
<earthling_> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<Unit193> Latest Pepper is that, latest for linux is different.
<earthling_> so latest for chomium and firefox should be the same?
<earthling_> chromium
<wilee-nilee> I don't use chrome, so it does not show a 11.7 here
<earthling_> I like it for its speed
<earthling_> but firefox is my primary
<earthling_> chromium is open source version of chrome I think
<earthling_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I think you are misinterpreting what will be available for windows and mac in chrome 11.7, not linux chrome. http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2013/06/flash-player-update-for-stable-channel.html
<earthling_> I see
<trizzle> Anyone around that might be able to help me get my wifi dongle working?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-27
<xv> How do I install this? http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-ux/
<Unit193> xv: Is it something you plan on using, or just checking out?
<xv> if I like it I'll use it
<Unit193> Best to use the trunk repo, then.  I personally just tried it and did not like it at all.  What I did, I backed up my .mozilla/firefox dir, downloaded the bz2 file for my system, un-packed it and ran with ~/firefox/firefox to take a look.
<xv> Unit193:  ~/firefox/firefox won't work
<xv> Unit193:  was the interface the same as regular Firefox or a new interface with round tabs?
<Unit193> It was the annoying new one.
<xv> No wonder it wouldn't work for hours: I had to close Firefox
<Unit193> Or create a new profile with --no-remote
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-28
<tuxchow> hi, buddies
<tuxchow> help needed here.
<tuxchow> I cannot see my win8 partitions in ubuntu
<tuxchow> :(
<tuxchow> neither can my grub.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-29
<TheAmericanHero> Hello. I was given an old maching (10+ years) and I've installed ubuntu server on it.  Problem is, I think the drive may be bad (or has bad sectors).
<TheAmericanHero> I can't get to the prompt right now, is there an alternative to running a check on the hdd?
<tsimpson> boot to a live-cd and check the disk, checking the disk is the only way to see if it's good or not
<tsimpson> unless you happen to have a spare working HDD lying around, which you can swap and see if it works
<TheAmericanHero> Unfortunately I do not have a spare.  I have a live-cd but I couldn't find documentation to check the disk.  Do you know?
<tsimpson> !fsck
<ubot93> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<tsimpson> it's basically (as root): fsck <partition>
<tsimpson> where <partition> would be something like /dev/sda1
<TheAmericanHero> Where do I type this?  With the previous installation I couldn't reach the prompt.  With the live cd I couldn't get to terminal either.
<tsimpson> which live cd are you using? all of them should have a terminal emulator
<tsimpson> or even if they don't, you should be able to get to TTY1-6 with Ctrl-Alt-F1-6
<TheAmericanHero> 12.04.2 desktop i386
<tsimpson> it definitely comes with a terminal emulator
<TheAmericanHero> Ok.  I'm loading the live cd now.  It will take a few moments.
<tsimpson> Ctrl-Alt-T should be the default shortcut to open the terminal emulator
<tsimpson> with dash
<TheAmericanHero> ok
<TheAmericanHero> I was able to pull up terminal with Ctrl-Alt-T.  Thank you.  I will try to fsck command now...
<TheAmericanHero> I tried a few fsck commands (using different attributes from the man page) but it didn't pan out.  The fsck -A just brought me to the prompt immediately.  At the moment I'm running badblocks.
<TheAmericanHero> I can tell it's gonna take an extremely long time to finish so I'll just let it run and figure things out from there.  Thanks for your help.
<doug_> test
<doug_> hello?
<TheAmericanHero> .
<doug_> can any one help me with a bluetooth pearing problem?
<doug_> nothing heared, byyyyyyyyyyyyyy
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-06-30
<yown> Is there a way to have gnome 2 like environment in 13.4 ubuntu?
<krytarik> yown, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966370&page=20&p=12665934#post12665934
<yown> krytarik: I have seen screeenshots of "fall back" but it misses the "system" menu tree, got any idea about that?
<krytarik> yown: Nope, you'll just have to live with that then.
<yown> Live with not being able to access important menu options? I think not. How can one properly manage without them?
<yown> krytarik: You don't know of a way to get a more full gnome 2 experience on 13.4?
<krytarik> yown: It's all just under "Applications".
<krytarik> It's a bit inconvenient, but yeah.
<yown> krytarik: You mean all the options that were system were moved to application?
<krytarik> Yup.
<yown> Do you know why this was done?
<krytarik> Oh, please not that discussion with me now. :P
<yown> I didn't say I wanted to discuss it with you, I just asked if you knew some of the reasons behind it?
<yown> krytarik: Is there a clear screen icon in fallback? I am not seeing one in the screenshot
<krytarik> yown: You mean "Show Desktop"? Yeah, there is.
<yown> Is there a fork or addon or something that brings back "system"?
<yown> for 13.4
<krytarik> yown: Yeah, there is MATE, but I'm not a particular fan of it: http://mate-desktop.org/about/
<yown> I looked at mate, it doesn't even have a top bar, and it crams all the menu trees into a windows like icon, which I am not a fan of. Is there a way to get MATE to look like gnome 2 krytarik?
<yown> to give it a top bar including app shortcut placements, the 3 menus?
<krytarik> yown: On the front page of MATE's site, it looks like, but have a look at the link I've posted.
<yown> krytarik: I did, what of it? That screenshot is of gnome 2
<krytarik> yown: Well, it's forked from Gnome 2, that's the whole point of it. :P
<krytarik> yown: And it definitely used to look that, they seem to at least have added that other menu now though.
<yown> What is, to work like gnome 2? All the screenshots I can find of it make it look like its imitating a windows set up, which is no good
<yown> krytarik:  What other menu, where, who? Please elaborate
<yown> hi marawan2, you know anything about getting gnome 2 like DE on 13.4?
<marawan2> yown: wow buddy, i joined this cuz it said for begginers
<marawan2> yown: i am not of much help as of my little info
<Unit193> !notunity | yown
<ubot93> yown: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<marawan2> *me not understanding anything*
<marawan2> ubot93: what is unity and gnome
<ubot93> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yown> I can explain, they are desk top environments. In other words they are the graphical interface you use to interact with ubuntu
<krytarik> yown: Please have a look at the announcement of its latest release, there is no Windows-like menu in -any- of those screenshots, just the old-style one: http://mate-desktop.org/2013/04/02/mate-1-6-released/
<marawan2> yown: but i thought usity was for games and stuff
<krytarik> yown: And now that we've talked about that, it's gone on the front page too, of course. :P
<yown> marawan2: no, unit is a DesktopEnvironment (or DE for short)
<yown> in fact, unity is one of the most resource intensive DE's, and thus the worst for playing games over
<yown> I dislike it for other reasons
<marawan2> yown: but there are these begone and rush team games that require some plugin called unity 3d
<marawan2> does that have anything related
<krytarik> marawan2: Nope.
<yown> Oh the flash player?
<marawan2> yes
<yown> Now that I think of it, I think there is a 3d flash player with a similar name, that has no relation to this
<krytarik> marawan2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_3D
<yown> krytarik: But screenshots of 1.8 look like windows, is there a fallback to 1.6 mate?
<marawan2> ubuntu is so candy eye
<marawan2> lubuntu is not for sure
<yown> marawan2: Unfortunately there is no linux support for unity the flash player that I know of, nor of the latest flash update, I think anyway
<yown> But you could perhaps use wine, or other methods to indirectly make them work
<marawan2> no i can't, i am running old crappy laptop on lubuntu so i cant
<yown> well no reason to bother with unity 3d in the first place then, since even directly without emulation or whatever, its not exactly low on resource requirement. Flash is pretty inefficient that way from what I have seen
<yown> krytarik: Still there? You know anything directly about mate? Have you used it before?
<krytarik> yown: You realize that with MATE 1.8, you are talking about a version that isn't even released yet, right? And I can't even get screenshots of that on a quick web search right now. You may have more luck asking about such details in their own channel, #mate.
<krytarik> yown: It looks like you are confusing MATE with Cinnamon.
<marawan2> yown: me trying my best to theme ubuntu http://imgur.com/A3Wqd5N
<krytarik> yown: And no, didn't try it myself, I'm past Gnome 2's setup since a while already, my blog partner did though.
<marawan2> <krytarik> is it that all people who try linux are either blogers/youtubers, freelancers or programmers ? because i don't understand any of the mate and cinnamon you r saying!
<yown> krytarik: Did you say you didn't like Mate? If so, what didn't you like about it?
<yown> marawan2: They are the names of DE environments like I was explaining earlier
<krytarik> yown: Yup, I said so. First, it's Gnome 2-ish; second, its default theme is really ugly. :P
<marawan2> yown: well i guess there is many DE envirnoments
<yown> Think of them as flavors of linux, and you will find it very simple to understand
<yown> yes, very many
<yown> And DE mostly effects how you interact with the Operating System, and not basic functionality/compatibility etc
<yown> So the analogy would be, ubuntu is a flavor of linux icecream, and a DE is the topping you might choose to put on top of that icecream
<krytarik> I like that analogy. :)
<marawan2> :)
<marawan2> i think you guys should be at the Ubuntu-pro
<yown> heh, except this is very basic stuff
<marawan2> oh so there is more in depth
<yown> Operating systems are very complex
<yown> Windows is very complex, it just hides that complexity, where as linux exposes it more
<yown> ubuntu is a good entry point for a new person like yourself
<yown> But I would recommend against the default DE of ubuntu, "unity" as personally believe it is not newbie friendly
<marawan2> my opinion linux is not newbie friendly at all
<yown> It really is
<marawan2> while my grandma uses windows 7 with ease :D
<yown> I was scared myself when first coming into linux, but really its pretty simple
<yown> Use the ubuntu software center for installing new programs
<marawan2> i am just past the scared
<marawan2> right into the confused
<yown> Well what confuses you
<marawan2> some softwares will be like untrusted so i have to do some weird sudo apt stuff through the terminal
<marawan2> which i don't understand what i am doing by the way
<yown> Are you talking about installing through ubuntu software center?
<marawan2> yes
<yown> Well put the details here, and maybe someone can help
<marawan2> i did in the ubuntu server
<yown> you mean the ubuntu channel?
<marawan2> ya
<marawan2> i am new to the irc chat too
<yown> no help? Keep at it then, or ask here
<marawan2> i got help
<yown> cool
<marawan2> they say use the synpatic pakge manager
<yown> Its not like you can find this kind of help with windows
<marawan2> no
<marawan2> windows is crap, slow, viruse full, expensive and not FUN
<marawan2> i got to admit linux is cool
<yown> Well do as they instruct. There should be a bunch of lines you can put into a terminal in order to install what you need to install
<yown> You dont need to understand the lines at first
<yown> Just find them online or through help
<marawan2> ya thats what i did
<marawan2> well yown, could you suggest some softwares for me
<marawan2> yown u still there bro
<marawan2> i didn't get to know your real name or where u from
<checkin> hi
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/
<oddthingy> Hello guys, I wonder if you could help me here please -
<oddthingy> Do you know of any usb wireless modem devices that are known to work straight away (plug&play)?
<oddthingy> I had one that worked, but lost it
<pip__> Hi, I can't find the "mark as solved" dodad on the forums any more.  Where's it hidden these days please?
<wilee-nilee> pip__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam/SolvedThreads
<pip__> wilee-nilee: you, sir or madam are a hero, thanks
<wilee-nilee> pip__, No problem
